# Star Wars: Tales of the Jedi



## possum (Apr 19, 2007)

It is roughly 4,000 years before the Galactic Civil began in earnest, and the Republic is about to unwittingly enter another war. Thought dead for a thousand years, the enigmatic and evil Sith are about to resurface.

Ghosts of a nearly forgotten cult, the Sith Lord Freedon Nadd's descendents on the planet Onderon practice the Dark Side unbeknowst to the Jedi Order. It would only take a slight spark to ignite the galaxy in the first major war in a millennium.

Meanwhile, on the temperate planet of Selvernos, Caamasi Jedi Master Mikos Thy'Wen teaches a small group of four Padawans the ways of the Force. Summoned to Ossus for an assignment, Thy'Wen and his students prepare to go off into the galaxy....

Character sheets, please.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 19, 2007)

*Anariel Tyri*

Anariel Tyri
Human Female Jedi Consular 5

Anariel's grasp of the force is very well-rounded...while she does not excel in any one area of control over the force, neither is she particularly lacking in any area. Her Jedi trainers found this development of her skill to be a good thing, as it showed that she truly understood the aspects of balance. 

Although dedicated to her studies, Anariel can be a bit flighty and carefree. She has a tendency to act impulsively, often before thinking things through completely. It is this aspect of her personality that she has resolved to better.

Anariel is a slender young woman of twenty years, standing just over 1.7 meters in height. She wears her long raven black hair in multiple braids or securely fashioned in an 'up-do', and she has almond shaped eyes the color of cold, grey stone. Her skin tone is fair, and set off by her dark hair and eyes, giving her something of an exotic look.







```
Str	10	+0	(2 points)
Dex	14	+2	(6 points)
Con	14	+2	(6 points)	
Int	14	+2	(6 points)
Wis	15	+2	(6 points, +1 level increase)
Cha	14	+2	(6 points)

Initiative:	+2
Defense:	17 or 19 (10 base + 2 dex + 5 class / +2 when wielding Lightsaber)
Speed:		10 meters
VP:		[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=962913]40[/url]
WP:		14
Reputation:	+2
Force Points:   7

BAB:		+3[size=1]
- Melee		+3
--- Lightsaber	+6	(2d8/19-20), constructed
- Ranged		+5
--- Heavy Blaster  +5          (3d8 or DC18, range 8m)[/size]

Saves: [size=1]
- Fortitude	+6 (4 base + 2 con)
- Reflex		+5 (3 base + 2 dex)
- Will		+6 (4 base + 2 wis)[/size]

Languages: [size=1]
- Basic, speak and read/write
- Droid, comprehension
- Rodese, speak[/size]

Skills: [size=1]  
- Computer Use		+9	(5 ranks, +2 int, +2 equipment)
- Diplomacy		+7	(5 ranks, +2 cha)
- Gather Information		+4	(2 ranks, +2 cha)
- Knowledge, tactics		+4	(2 ranks, +2 int)
- Pilot			+7	(5 ranks, +2 dex)
- Sense Motive		+7	(5 ranks, +2 wis)[/size]

Force Skills: [size=1]
- Affect Mind		+6	(4 ranks, +2 cha)
- Force Defense		+6	(4 ranks, +2 cha)
- Heal Self		+7	(5 ranks, +2 cha)
- Friendship		+4	(2 ranks, +2 cha)
- Battlemind		+6	(4 ranks, +2 con)
- Enhance Ability		+4	(2 ranks, +2 con)
- Enhance Senses		+6	(4 ranks, +2 wis)
- Far Seeing		+4	(2 ranks, +2 wis) 
- See Force		+8	(6 ranks, +2 wis)
- Telepathy		+7	(5 ranks, +2 wis)
- Force Strike		+9	(7 ranks, +2 int)
- Move Object		+5	(3 ranks, +2 int)[/size]

Feats: [size=1]
- Exotic Weapon Proficienty: Lightsaber
- Force Sensitive
- Weapon Group Proficiency: Blaster Pistols
- Weapon Group Proficiency: Simple Weapons
- Weapon Finesse
- Heroic Surge
- Combat Expertise[/size]

Force Feats: [size=1]
- Alter
- Control
- Sense
- Lightsaber Defense[/size]

Class Features:[size=1]
- Starting Feats (above)
- Equipment (lightsaber)
- Force Training (above)
- Deflect: Defense +1
- Deflect: Attack -4
- Bonus Feat (above)
- Deflect: Extend Defense and Attack[/size]

Equipment: [size=1]
- Lightsaber, constructed (1000cr)
- Heavy blaster pistol
- Clothing
- All temperature cloak
- Aquata breather
- Comlink
- Datapad
- Glowrod
- Grappling spike launcher
-3040cr
[/size]
```


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 20, 2007)

Voda Vosa, Male Krevaaki Force Adept 4 / Jedi Consular 1

Voda Vosa lived on his homeworld of Krevas for much of his life; seeking knowledge in the swampy lands of his world before becoming a druid (a nature priest of his people similar to those of the Ithorians). Seeking a better understanding of the universal phenomenon of life and the force, Voda Vosa left Krevas and started traveling the galaxy. During one of his journeys he ended up in an altercation with Republic authorities. It was then that he met Mikos Thy'Wen, a Jedi master who managed to work out a peaceful resolution for the Krevaaki.

Voda Vosa is a crustacean-like creature, with deep glistening black eyes that seem to peer everywhere. His gender is unclear since for the Krevaaki it is not something individuals are born with, but rather something they gain during each reproductive season. "He" can switch between being male or female depending on the nature of the reproductive season. It matters little since few beside the Krevaaki could spot the differences between either gender.

Voda is quite centered, but all that crumbles when he is faced with pain. The Krevaaki is afraid of pain as he hates it with all his soul. It is the reason why he is so perceptive; he seeks to foresee painful situations so that he may avoid them. Voda always tries to maneuver himself out of these kinds of situations by avoiding them outright or using force tricks to sidestep them. Others may see it as cowardice, but Voda prides himself on his talents in dodging pain.

Voda often thinks deeply about all things, even the simplest sentence is motive enough to trigger his reflective behavior. Impulsive reactions and the sort are "visceral constraints" for this Krevaaki.

The robe he wears covers his six walking tentacles and the remaining two he uses as hands to hold his quarterstaff; the symbol of his druidic order. He is well trained in martial arts and so the staff is more than merely decorative.












```
[B]Abilities:[/B]
 Str 10
 Dex 13
 Con 14
 Int 16
 Wis 18
 Chr 6

Senses Listen +14, Spot +14
Languages Read/Write/Speak Basic & Kreva
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defense 19, touch 11, flat-footed 16
Wound points 14
Vitality points 32
Force points 7
Reputation +1
[B]Saves:[/B]
Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +10
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Spd 10 meters
[B]Melee Weapons[/B]
-Lightsaber +4 (2d8) 
-combat gloves +3 (unarmed +2 dam.) 
-quarterstaff +3 (1d6/1d6)
[B]Ranged Weapons:[/B]
-heavy blaster +4 (3d8)
Base Atk +3; Grp +5
–––––––––––––––––––––––––

[B]Feats: [/B]
Alertness
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber)
Martial Arts
Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols)
Weapon Group Proficiency(primitive weapons)
Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons)
Defensive Martial Arts

[B]Force Feats:[/B] Alter, Control, Force-Sensitive, Sense

[B]Skills: [/B]
Climb +2, Gamble +5, Hide +3, Listen +14, Move Silently +3, Search +7,
Spot +14, Survival +8, Swim +4, Treat Injury +8

[B]Force Skills:[/B] Farseeing +8, Force Strike +11, Heal Another +8, Telepathy +12
See Force +11
Class feature Deflect (defense +1)
[B]Species Traits:[/B] Natural Armor, Resilient, Stoic, Tentacles

Equipment: 
-Lightsaber, constructed
-Heavy blaster pistol
-Quarterstaff
-Combat gloves
-All temperature cloak
-Comlink
-Datapad
-Tunic
-MedPack
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Experience 10,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Height 2.1 meters; Weight 111 Kg
```


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 20, 2007)

```
Yeshua Nataraji, Human, Male
Jedi Guardian 5

Str	16 +3
Dex	16 +3
Con	13 +1
Int	13 +1
Wis	10
Cha	10

Initiative +3
Defense  18  (Dex +3, Class +5)
Speed 10 m
VP 39
WP 13
Reputation +2

BAB +5
Weapons			Attack	Damage	Crit	Range	Stun	Multi/Auto
Lightsaber		+8	3d8 +3	19-20	-	-	-
Heavy Blaster		+8	3d8	20	8 m	18	M

Saves			Total	Base	Abil	Misc
Fortitude		+5	+4	+1
Reflex			+7	+4	+3
Will			+3	+3

Languages
read/write and speak Basic

Skills			Total	Abil	Ranks	Misc
Balance			+11	+3	8
Climb			+9	+3	6
Jump			+11	+3	8
Tumble			+9	+3	6

Force Skills		Total	Abil	Ranks	Misc
Battlemind		+6	+1	5
Farseeing		+5		5
Force Defense		+5		5
Move Object		+6	+1	5

Feats
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber)
Force Sensitive
Weapon Proficiency (blaster pistol)
Weapon Proficiency (simple weapons)
Combat Expertise
Improved Disarm
Alter
Power Attack
Cleave
Sense
Control

Features
Deflect (Defense +1)
Deflect (Attack -4)
Increase Saber Damage (3d8)

Equipment:			Cost	Weight
Lightsaber parts		1000	1 kg
Datapad				1000	3 kg
Holoprojector			1000	0.5 kg
Field Kit			1000	10 kg
Blank Datacards (10)		10	0.2 kg
Datacard with galactic map	300	0.1 kg
Glow Rod			10	1 kg
Comlink				200	0.1 kg
Recording rod			500	1 kg
Aquata Breather			350	0.2 kg
Grappling Spike Launcher	50	0.3 kg
Energy Cell (3)			30	-
Heavy Blaster			750	1.3 kg
Power Pack (2)			50	0.2 kg
Credit Chip			100	0.1 kg

150 Credits on Chip

Total Weight  19 kg
```
Yeshua Nataraji is a human male about 1.78 meters in height with an athletic build.  He has dark hair down to his mid back which he keeps tied in a braid behind his head.  His eyes are a dull maroon color and all of his facial features are relatively small.  He usually wears the robes common of Jedi Padawans but also wears a bracer with his family crest carved into it on his right arm.

Yeshua Nataraji is the third child and only son of a noble family from Alderaan.  As such, his sensitivity to the force was recognized early on and he was taken under the tutelage of the Jedi Order at a young age.  He showed great talent for lightsaber combat and he incorporated moves from his family’s own traditional sword dance, forming his own distinct style.  His second older sister was also a Jedi but disappeared while on a mission two years ago.  His first sister (a Jedi Knight, when she disapeared on a mission two years ago) is six years older than him and his second sister(commander of a republic heavy destroyer) is four years older.

Yeshua seems to take saber training very seriously and is always willing to spar with his fellow students, sometimes telling them they “need the practice” if they are not at first as eager as he.  He does however care deeply for the welfare of his allies.  Two years ago he sensed that his sister was in danger and attempted to leave but Master Thy’Wen was able to dissuade him, reminding him that she was a knight and he was still only a padawan.  When he later received news that she had disappeared he felt guilt over not going to her aid and started to act bitterly towards his teacher and peers.  Thy’Wen spoke with him about it one day and after the talk he came to realize that even had he gone there would have been little he could have done to help and so vowed to become stronger so that he could protect others in the future.  He still believes his sister is alive and hopes one day to find her.

Yeshua's Lightsaber:


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 20, 2007)

*Lorem Rūt*

Male Neti Jedi Consular
*Init* 0; *Senses* Listen +3, Spot +3
*Languages* Read/Write/Speak Basic & Neti; Speak Caamasi & Ithorian
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* M:15 / L:14 / H:13, touch M:10 / L:9 / H:8, flat-footed M:15 / L:14 / H:13
*Wound points* M&L:14 / H:28
*Vitality points* 38
*Force points* 7
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +3, *Will* +7
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Spd* 10 meters
*Melee* lightsaber M:+4 / L:+3 / H:+2 (2d8)
*Ranged* +3
*Base Atk* +3; Grp M:+3 / L:+7 / H:+11
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 16, Chr 9
*Feats* Combat Expertise, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber), Weapon Group
Proficiency (blaster pistols), Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons), Perfect Memory
*Force Feats* Alter, Control, Force-Sensitive, Kinetic Might, Sense
*Skills* Computer Use +6, Knowledge (Alien species) +8, Knowledge (History) +12,
Knowledge (Jedi lore) +8, Knowledge (Wilderness lore) +9, Knowledge (World lore) +8,
Repair +6, Treat Injury +5
*Force Skills* Battlemind +5, Enhance Senses +5, Farseeing +11, Force Light +11,
Force Strike +10, Heal Another +11, Heal Self (Cha) +7, Move Object +15, Plant Surge +6,
See Force +11
*Class feature* Deflect (defense +1), Deflect (attack -4), Deflect (extend defense and attack)
*Species Traits* Variable Size, Metamorph, Photosynthesis, Camouflage
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Possessions* Dual-phase lightsaber (white), Orb (Diminutive hovering 4º training/lighting droid),
Jedi utility belt (canteen, medpac, tool kit, power pack, energy cell, glow rod, comlink,
Aquata breather, pouches), datapad, datacards (alien species, history, Jedi lore, world lore,
5 blank), medical kit, 100 credits
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience* 10,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Height* 2 meters – 9.5 meters

[sblock=Background]Left seeded in the lush rainforest of the planet Ithor untold centuries ago by unknown parents, Lorem Rūt first germinated and grew into sentience amongst a grove of semi-sentient Baffor trees. Under their serene tutelage the young sprout spent his first few decades absorbing light, water and woodland lore. When he became ambulatory, as well as curious, the telepathic flora of the forest guided Lorem to a nearby circle of Ithorian nature priests who soon identified the odd sentient plant for the creature he was. Over the following decade, the peaceful and contemplative priests made offworld inquiries on behalf of their mysterious charge, contacting the neti homeworld of Ryyk. Within a few years the Ithorians and Neti had made arrangements for Lorem to rejoin his people on Ryyk. Before he could undertake the journey however the distant planet, along with most of his species, was tragically destroyed when the system's star went supernova.

Fortunately, a Jedi Master known as Ood Bnar survived the planet's destruction as he was on Ossus teaching Padawan learners. The elder Neti journeyed to Ithor anxious to be reunited with one of the few surviving members of his species. So it was that Lorem Rūt met his first fellow Neti as well as Jedi. Joining Ood Bnar on Ossus, the naturally force-sensitive young Neti was indoctrinated into the Jedi order. Eventually he was paired with a Caamasi Jedi Master named Mikos Thy'Wen as his first Padawan learner. Together they traveled to the temperate world of Selvernos to study in relative seclusion. Later Lorem was joined by other Padawans as his master accepted more followers.[/sblock][Sblock=Orb]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Orb*
*Thug 4*
Diminutive hovering 4º training/lighting droid
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Init +2 (Dex); Defense 18 (+2 Dex, +4 size, +2 class); DR 0;
Spd fly 16 m (perfect); VP/WP –/4 (includes Toughness feat); Atk +10 ranged (special
blaster array; low 1d3-1, med 1d2 or high 1d3; 4 meters); SV Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +2;
SZ D; Face/Reach 0.25 m by 0.25 m/0 m; Rep +1; Str 2, Dex 14, Con 4, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6.
*Equipment:* Blaster array, motion sensors, fusion lantern, rust inhibitor
*Skills:* Spot 7 ranks (+8).
*Feats:* Ambidexterity, Dodge, Multishot, Toughness,
Weapon Group Proficiencies (blaster pistols, simple weapons).
*Cost:* 1570 credits
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Orb is a diminutive spherical hovering droid built around a training remote's frame but
augmented with a fusion lantern's power-core and emitters. To make room within its
chassis for the extra components, the training remote's standard signal receptor has been
removed and its program modified to respond to a neti's voluntary foliage gestures as well
as environmental stimuli. The following lists the actions Orb is programmed to execute:

_Brighten_ – Increases its level of illumination.
_Dim_ – Decreases its level of illumination.
_Extinguish_ – Immediately deactivates its light & heat emitters.
_Accompany_ – Floats along next to Lorem at a distant of a meter.
_Ascend_ – Rises to hover in the center of a room's ceiling or directly
   above Lorem (up to 4 meters overhead) if the neti is on the move.
_Announce_ – Strobes briefly whenever a tiny or larger creature approaches within 10 meters.
_Ward_ – Shifts to orange whenever a creature holding a weapon approaches within 10 meters.
_Alert_ – Shifts to red whenever a creature initiates a violent action within line of sight.
_Drill_ – Initiates a standard training exercise with its blaster array set to low.
_Attack_ – Begins tracking and shooting volleys of high-powered blaster fire at an indicated target.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 21, 2007)

The aged Caamasi Jedi Master is already sitting in his seat aboard the medium transport as the rest of you arrive at the ship.  The pilot is a rather simple looking human male, only in his twenties and about to begin a mediocre career.

"Good to see all of you here, my apprentices," Master Thy'Wen says as the rest of you take your seats.  "The trip to Ossus is about to begin.  Do have any questions about what you'll see there?  If I remember correctly, it will be the first trip for all of you--save Lorem."  He points at the Neti Jedi for emphasis.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 21, 2007)

"It is of high interest to me to know what kind of danger are we facing Master, which is its nature" Voda Vosa says as he sits in his place, making strange movements to fit his tentacles in a sit not made for them.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeshua nods silent, his peer having stated his own thoughts perfectly.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2007)

(OOC - Possum, since yer not posting to the ooc thread, there's some confusion as to which four Jedi are in the game and which aren't. Did I miss a post where you picked who was in? Are we all in? Help! )


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 21, 2007)

OOC:  We're all in right?  Right? Right?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 21, 2007)

OCC: I have undestranded that we were all in. I think... I hope =P


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 21, 2007)

OOC: I'm just going to start posting until told not to.

The green-brown neti, currently assuming a medium-sized humanoid form and clothed in a simple white open-fronted Jedi robe, strides serenely into the transport's passenger compartment. Floating through the air not a half-step behind him is a tiny spherical ball of softly glowing light; his droid companion Orb. Beneath his robe the neti's heavy condensed vegetable limbs make hollow thumping sounds on the transport's deck plating as the being's dreadlock-like head-vines delicately brush the ceiling overhead.

As his fellow Padawan's seek out their seats, Lorem instead selects a bare stretch of floor at the rear of the cabin to settle on for the duration of the extended trip. Preferring to make himself comfortable and well anchored in case of turbulence, the young student opens the front of his robe and begins to better spread out the mass of his vegetable body. Within a few moments, the vines which had previously been tightly woven together into two humanoid legs begin to unravel and wrap together into a single trunk-like column. Simultaneously the neti's feet distend, grow and snake along the deck-plating into a root-like structure. Lorem's torso, head and arms likewise lengthen as much as space will allow while the neti's head-vines rise and spread themselves into a halo of short leafy branches. The softly-glowing spherical droid takes up a stationary position in the air next to its rooted master.

Lorem nods in acknowledgement as his master indicates him by name and waits for his fellow-student to speak before responding in his own deep baritone: _"I must admit Master that, like Voda Vosa, I am more curious to learn what has prompted the Council to recall all of us back to Ossus at this time."_





OOC: Just thought I'd throw in an image of a Caamasi for reference sake.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeshua feels a shiver travel down his spine.  Despite having seen things of this sort countless times, he still can't help but be slightly unnerved when he witnesses the shape changing of his fellow padawan.  Perhaps worried that he may not be able to pull himself back together some time.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 21, 2007)

(OCC: our master is a racoon!)
Voda nods affirmatively to Lorem, wile he keeps fighting with his unconfortable seat.
Finaly he steps up, and take place next to the netis rooting place.
"Do you mind if i sit over your roots? Im sick of thouse human seats! Theres no way to be confortable on them for meh"  says the krevaaki. "These ships should have some sort universal substrate for non-human-like species. Not all of us have a backside" he adds. Its not posible to tell from Vodas face, if that was a joke since he didnt make any facial move, although given the current situation, it seems to be exactly that.

(OOC: I think i messed up seriusly with spelling this time =P )


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 21, 2007)

Lorem's arms and head-branches rustle briefly; a familiar gesture akin to a shrug that the Neti performs whenever he lacks shoulders. _"I've never cared much for chairs either. Please feel free."_

OOC: Actually, I think he looks more like a possum.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeshua takes a seat, and waits for their master to reply.

OOC: No no no, he's a pigmy marmoset!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 21, 2007)

Voda starts to shorten, from his 2.1 meters to just one meter. His robe hide his walking tentacles while they coil around each other. Now a one meter tall Voda is confortably siting over the roots of Lorem, holding his quarterstaff horizontaly. "Thank you very much, this is much better." he says and waits for his master to answer, looking at him with his composed black eyes.

(OOC: I think he might be a koala, _Koalus sapiens_)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2007)

Anariel quietly takes her seat, and wonders, like her fellow padawans, what exactly has prompted this trip. Still, she remains quiet as she awaits her Master's answers, one hand nervously fidgeting with the hilt of her lightsaber. She quickly catches herself, and folds her arms across her chest, taking a deep breath to help center her mind.


*OOC: I'm curious as to the exact timeframe we are in...has the Great Sith War already begun?*


----------



## possum (Apr 22, 2007)

Some weird anteater/possum mixture in my opinion, at least looks-wise.  And it is all in.  It's actually 4,003 BBY, making the Sith War three years away.

Master ThyWen waits a while for all of his students to set comfortably before beginning his explanation.

"I have have decided that it is time for your first mission without me.  I have counciled it over with other Jedi Masters at Ossus via the HoloNet, and they are in agreeance.  We are traveling there so you can receive much more detailed information on that mission."

One of you thinks of asking what the mission is, but the words aren't given enough time to reach your tongue.  "A little farther away on this quadrant of the galaxy, a large pirate gang is plagueing the citizens of a moderately populized planet.  They have requested our presence.  On Ossus, you will be able to use the Great Jedi Library to contemplate how you will go about on this mission."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeshua's surprise is apparent in his expression when their master mentions that he will not be accompanying them on their mission.  Still, the expression is brief, after all, this means that master Thy'Wen believes that they are ready for such a mission.  He cannot waste this chance to prove his worthiness as a Jedi.  Aside from that, having access to the great library will give him a chance to search for information about the secret mission his sister disappeared on.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2007)

Anariel merely raises an eyebrow at Master Thy'Wen's announcement. She had long felt that she was far enough along in her training, and in her grasp of the principles of the Jedi, to be shown such trust. Now she would get a chance to prove that it was not misplaced.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2007)

*Kestrel*

Female Echani Jedi Guardian 5
*Init* +3; *Senses* Listen +2, Spot +2
*Languages* Read/Write/Speak Basic
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* 20 (10 + 3 Dex + 5 Def + 2 dodge)
*Wound points* 14
*Vitality points* 38 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=993145
*Force points* 6
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +7, *Will* +5
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Spd* 10 meters
*Melee* lightsaber +8 (3d8+1)
*Ranged*
*Base Atk* +5; Grp +5
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Chr 14
*Feats* Exotic Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber), Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols), Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons), Force Sensitive, Weapon Finesse, Martial Arts, Defensive Martial Arts, Burst of Speed
*Force Feats* Alter, Control, Sense
*Skills* Balance +7, Climb +5, Computer Use +1, Jump +7, Tumble +8, 
*Force Skills* Battlemind +5, Empathy +5, Force Defense +5, Heal Self +5, Move Object +5, Enhance Ability +5
*Class feature* Deflect (defense +1), Deflect (attack -4), Inc Lightsaber dmg (+1d8)
*Species Traits* Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill points (effectively human)
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Possessions*
1755cr (on card)
Lightsaber Parts (Used to make 'saber) 1000cr
Blaster Pistol 500
Stun Baton 500
Combat Gloves 200
Knife 25
Field Kit 1000
Glow Rod 10
Datapad 1000
10 blank datacards 10
Recording Rod 500

–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience* 10,000/15,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Height* 1.5m
*Weight* 56kg
*Age* 16yrs
*Description* Kestrel is still a little young, having advanced through the early Jedi training quickly. She's pale skinned, with defined cheekbones and a sharp nose, she also sports the white hair common to the Echani people...in this case a short, untameable mop atop her head. Her features are quite pretty, if a bit stern. This is amplified by her frequent misinterpretation of the Jedi's avoidence of passions for an avoidence of expressing emotions in general. When in training or on Jedi business, she dresses in a rather traditional tunic and breeches, otherwise she favors Echani styles.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Having arrived a bit late, Kestrel is standing respectfully at the door, not interrupting anything by coming in and jostling for a seat. At the Master's words, a great lightness of being washes over the young Echani, evoking a sharp breath like a gasp. She had believed herself ready for such challenges, but would never have thought anyone below the rank of Knight would ever be sent! She unconsciously fingers the hilt of her lightsaber, tucked away in its belt loop.

"I am ready Master Thy'Wen," she says in he quiet, slightly husky voice. "When do we leave?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 22, 2007)

Voda nods quiekly meditating the new informatio... they will be on thier own now and theres much to be analyse, to be meditated... he must be prepared for the unknown, and that feels disturbing.  His preocupation is hidden behind his facial plates, but surrounded by jedi, is hard to hide such feelings.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeshua turns at the sound of Kestrel's voice, "Kestrel, you're a little late." he says.  Despite his words, he smiles at his younger peer.  The Echani girl is after all the only other padawan who seems to value skill with the lightsaber as much as he does, and despite the four year age difference she is roughly his equal.


----------



## possum (Apr 23, 2007)

"we are leaving very soon," Thy'Wen answers, then turning to the pilot and informing him that the last of his students had arrived.  "And I'm sure why you're going to be 'wasting time on Ossus when pirates are raiding innocents'.  The truth is somewhat complicated from what I've studied.  The pirates have their own schedule of sorts on what worlds in this system that they raid, and the inhabitants essentially capitulate to their whims.  The pirates show up, blow an empty building up and then land and take the waiting loot.  They are essentially demanding tribute from the inhabitants."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 23, 2007)

"They warn them about their crimes before they commit them?  Doesn't the system have any kind of armed forces, Master?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yeshua turns at the sound of Kestrel's voice, "Kestrel, you're a little late." he says.  Despite his words, he smiles at his younger peer.  The Echani girl is after all the only other padawan who seems to value skill with the lightsaber as much as he does, and despite the four year age difference she is roughly his equal.




Kestrel glances at Yeshua, and looks quickly away, her cheeks coloring slightly. "I was delayed," she hedges. "My apologies."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2007)

At Yeshua's words, Anariel finds herself thinking aloud. Her voice is quiet as she speaks. "Perhaps the system militia is in league with the pirates?"


----------



## possum (Apr 23, 2007)

Stop posting already!  I'm updating!  

"The system has a very limited naval militia, but their ships are heavily outdated and not a real match for the pirates.  

"It's not exactly that they warn the victims, but the schedule of raids that the pirates keep seems to be a very tight one.  In the month that they usually attack, the citizens retreat to an underground cave system.  From what I've been able to find out, the citizens can hear the single sub-orbital bombardment on the chosen town and then return to the surface a few days later.  Those towns not targeted that attack, are notified by the attacked town of the all clear."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 23, 2007)

"Hm, well at least it means they aren't killing anyone..." Yeshua folds his arms in thought.

"These pirates are either very confident, or very foolish.  I wonder which is worse, when they have enough firepower that the militia isn't willing to fight them..."


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 23, 2007)

Lorem's humanoid face, somewhat distended and sunk into the trunk of his body, appears pensive as his fellow Padawans openly discuss the pirates. As for himself, the neti felt little concern at the prospect of being separated from their caamasi master. Lorem had been on his own for most of his early years and, although he had been in Thy'Wen's company longer than the other Padawans, in truth he'd only been with the Jedi for a relatively short period of his own life.

On the other hand, the neti, had relatively little experience in carrying out assigned mission so it yet remained to be seen how he and his companions would fare against the dangerous pirates.


----------



## possum (Apr 23, 2007)

"It is unfortunate to say that they have killed inhabitants recently, at least accidentally.  While the early raids years ago were bloody, the average amount of lives lost in a raid has gone down to a little over one due to the bloodlessness of the shows of force they do now.  Their last attack--a little under two months ago--was the bloodiest in a long time.  Their orbital bombardment hit a house that was built under a weaker point in the underground caverns.  When the laser cannon destroyed the house, the resulting collapse and fire was too much for the ground to bear.  Fifteen were killed in the cave-in.  That is why they sought help from the Jedi.

"As to their overconfidence or foolishness; it would be wise of us to perceive that those are some of the most dangerous foes."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 23, 2007)

"Despiste their methods i think we must act with haste. If they have bombarded cityes, there will be anothres cityes within thir target. Many lives will be taken if we take to much time to prepare" says Voda, and then meditates a wile. "On other hand, as Yeshua sugest, their firepower must be one to be taken in sirious considerations... I wonder why the Republic hasnt send part of their flet to terminate the menace... I fear there is something thet escapes our grasp... There must be another variable... Another factor.... Although i think we´ll find out on Ossus arent we? " Voda ask.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeshua frowns at the mention of the caualties, they really don't care about the people's lives.

"We can't think about everything at once, Voda.  Let's just concentrate on the mission for now.  We should consider where their base is.  If they use orbital bombardment, it's a good bet they have a base off-planet"

OOC: Are the bombardments sub-orbital or orbital?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2007)

Anariel had long heard stories and reports of pirates operating along the Rim. These pirates appeared to operate in a completely different manner than most, it would seem. She sensed that there was more to this mission than was being revealed. Perhaps this was part of a test...Master Thy'Wen could want them to figure out the answers themselves. Or perhaps he really knew as little as it seemed. Either way, there wasn't much that could be done now.

Her voice is still quiet and calm as she speaks to her companions. "Until we reach Ossus, and learn more of our quarry, it seems there is little to be done. All else is simply conjecture at this time."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 23, 2007)

Voda nods affirmatively at Yeshua "If i was a pirate i would have my base on the flagship,orbiting the planet, for covenient bombardings, and a second base on land. A goverment building or the sort. In case the militia is cooperative with the pirates, in the militia building." He coments. Then he stares at nowhere, absent.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 23, 2007)

Yashua sighs, "You're right, Anariel.  If we speculate too much we may end up believing it."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 23, 2007)

"Theres no harm in speculation, plus its a good way to pass time until we arrive at Ossus" states Voda Vosa "If you belive you own speculations its another story, but I find speculating to be a great entretaiment. We did it all the time with my first master, back on Krevas. Its a great exercise for the mind"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 23, 2007)

"Heh, hm, some of us are not as intellectual as you are Voda.  There isn't always time to think things through.  Sometimes you must simply let the force be your guide." he pauses thoughtfully for a moment, and then smiles slightly "But I suppose there's more than enough time now."

"Master, about how long is the trip to Osus?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 23, 2007)

"See? And i dont think Lorem will be willingfull to let us practice with his droid to make time." says Voda as he looks at the Neti. There will be plenty of time to do anything in their trip, and a bored and silent trip is not in Vodas plans. If talking didnt do it, then he have some cards  and other games in his backpack. If all that didnt work, well theres allways a good sleep.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2007)

Anariel agrees wholeheartedly with Yeshua's comment about the dangers of speculation. She had always gotten along well with the young man, though in her mind he took his training with the saber a bit too seriously. Still, each Jedi found there own niche within the force, and generally focused upon the areas that came naturally to them.

She turned her attention back to her fellow Padawans. "Formulating ideas can also be an exercise in futility if one does not have any information to base their ideas on. We know nothing about these pirates. Their numbers, their ships, even their motives...all of these are unknowns, but are of great importance to determine before acting."


*OOC: Dire Lemming, I think you have your light saber damage wrong...it should be 3d8, not 5d8.  *


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 23, 2007)

Lorem casts his eyes down to the Krevaaki resting upon his roots and rustles his foliage. _"All of you are of course welcome to hone your deflection skills with Orb's aid whenever you wish. I suspect it might prove of more use then baseless conjecture."_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 23, 2007)

"Alright, alright... No more speculation from Voda..." Says voda, resignated. " But i will not give up the talking, as you all know Im the last padawan master Thy'Wen take under his tutelage. Because of that I have little knowledge about each of you, except the ephemeral and casual comments i heard. If you dont mind of course, it will be moust enlightment to hear you stories." Voda comments as he pass on a hand-tentacle over his facial little tentacles in a "wondering" fashion


OOC: Voda is suposed to be thoughtfull and intelectual, but with my novice spelling he must seems more like Tarzan =P


----------



## possum (Apr 24, 2007)

ooc: Pretty much sub-orbital.  I forgot the suffix in my last post.

"We shall arrive at Ossus in a day or two," the Caamasi Jedi Master replies as he watches his students lapse into conversations of their own.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2007)

"Then we have plenty of time. Would you like to tell your newest studen about yourself master?" Ask Voda to his master afetr he speaks.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 24, 2007)

possum said:
			
		

> ooc: Pretty much sub-orbital.  I forgot the suffix in my last post.




OOC: So then would that be with airspeeders or something?


----------



## possum (Apr 24, 2007)

No, with battleships that can enter the atmosphere.  Roughly the size of a Corellian Corvette.

"I joined the Order when I first came into adulthood," Thy'Wen replies.  "That was about 35 years ago.  My Master--who as some of you can remember--died 5 years ago.  He was a veteran of the Great Hyperspace War, so he had a lot to teach me in the history of the Jedi Order.  I know that this Force tradition is unusual to you, Voda." he says, his voice trying and succeeding in being diplomatic and soothing, "but I hope that you will feel in the end that it is the correct one.

"I have been training students for years, with this being the latest batch."


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 24, 2007)

_"So we are but your latest crop of Padawans ready to be harvested and delivered to market then?"_ Lorem's elongated face cracks into a broad smile.


----------



## possum (Apr 24, 2007)

"The area of Caamas that I grew up in was mostly agrarian," Thy'Wen replies after chuckling at Lorem's joke.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2007)

Anariel looks up quite sharply as she hears her master's words. "Master, please forgive my ignorance, but wasn't the Great Hyperspace War nearly a thousand years ago? Your master must have been strong with the Force, indeed."


----------



## possum (Apr 24, 2007)

"You are forgetting that Odan-Urr is a veteran of the Hyperspace War.  My Master and him are from the same species," Thy'Wen replies.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2007)

Anariel nods in understanding. "Yes master, my apologies. I had forgotten that your master too was a member of the Draethos race. You must have learned much from him."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2007)

"So Voda is your last student, Im honored! I have some questions though, Im quite ignorant as you say, about Jedi force traditions, so Im not aware of this Odan-Urr you mention. My knowledge is quite more... Naturalistic. I need to learn so much about the ways of the Jedi..." comments Voda a little dissapointed.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2007)

Anariel stands, tired of sitting. She looks at the newest padawan as she answers his question. "Odan-Urr is a great Jedi Master, Voda. It is he who founded the Great Jedi Library of Ossus. We may even get to meet him when we reach Ossus..." The tone of her voice shows that the young woman is somewhat excited by the prospect.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2007)

"That would be moust interesting I think, and I see you also find it somehow "good"... its hard to read human face, it makes so much movments... its soft and... I dont know...Lacking exoskeleton must be really hard" Voda states as he looks Anariel with his big black composed eyes.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 24, 2007)

Realizing that they don't seem to be moving right away, Kestrel comes into the room and sits down near the door. She's often quiet, watching and listening. It's not hard to sense that she feels awkward being so young among the other padawan. Though the martial traditions of the Echani have brought her far, she still struggles with some of the philosophical underpinnings of the Jedi way.

She speaks now, "Master...is Odan-Urr's lifetime so long because of the Force? Do all Jedi live so long?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2007)

Still somewhat excited, Anariel turns to Master Thy'Wen. "If I remember, Odan-Urr is credited with the creationg of the force technique known as Battle Meditation. Do you think he might be willing to spend some time with us, perhaps teach us some of the technique?"


----------



## possum (Apr 26, 2007)

Master Thy'Wen nods at Kestrel's question.  "It is true that through the Force one's lifetime can be extended, yet my Master's lifespan--as well as that of Odan-Urr's--is primarily linked to their species longetivity.  I am afraid that almost all human's lifetimes will never breach the 200 mark.  It is the same with us Caamasi.

"As to battle meditation," he turns to Anariel, "the ability to master it in a method that will really do a difference in a large-scale battle is rare.  All can study it, but all those without the aptitude are discouraged.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeshua seems a bit confused, "Besides, you can't fight when you're meditating.  It's doesn't seem like it would really be useful outside of a large battle."


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 26, 2007)

Lorem's amber colored eyes turn to watch the exchange between his master and the young echani girl while also stealing glances at the other listening padawans to gauge their thoughts. The neti himself remained silent on the topic of longevity, uncertain of what he could add to the conversation. His master was speaking to his peers about a lifespan of less then two hundred years.

How could Lorem relate to such beings when the neti himself could, in his lifetime, easily expect to witness the passage of over _four millennia_? The force only knew how the galaxy would change over the next four thousand years. Would he even remember these individuals in his twilight years? Would their brief lives impact the neti significantly enough to make that possible? In a way, the young padawan felt sorry for his friends, but at the same time he felt rather alone in the crowded transport.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2007)

Anariel shakes her head and smiles at Yeshua. "Always thinking with your saber, aren't you?" she teases.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeshua shrugs, looking slighty embarassed. "Heh, well it's not as though any of us really have an aptitude for it is it?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2007)

"Aptitude for what?" Kestrel wants to know. "Lightsabers, or thinking?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeshua looks at Kestrel quizically, wasn't she listening to their master?  "Battle meditation, it's a rare ability that allows a jedi to affect a battle by meditating.  I actually don't know much else about it."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2007)

Kestrel frowns. "I thought we'd already covered that." She thumbs a spot between her eyes and about in line with her eyebrows. She waves it away.

"Besides, it seems like such an ability would get in the way of a proper combat. How could you be sure your victory was because of your skill, or because of the meditation?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeshua nods; "Well yes that's true, it's not something you should rely on over you own abilities."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2007)

Anariel lets out a sigh as she tries to explain the usefulness of battle meditation to her companions. "It is very similar to the battlemind technique, which both of you have studied. But instead of boosting your own abilities through the Force, you are able to boost the abilities of many, and affect the entire course of battles and wars."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 26, 2007)

"I think such an hability has a double efect... I you are convinced that that Jedi over there is "casting" some sort of spell that will make youy stronger, faster, etc, then you will fight better. I think its call Battle Morale. In the other hand if this skill realy has an efect, it must be mesurable, you will fight better becaus of the Battle Meditation, even if you dont belive in it. You could proove it with a simple experiment. Make a combat betwen two individuals, one powerfull enough to defeat the other in all the combats. Then aid the weaker with Battle Meditation without his/her knowledge, an watch the results." Voda explains.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2007)

Anariel casts a disturbed glance at Voda Vosa, but then remembers that he is fairly new to the ways of the Jedi. "Jedi do not cast 'spells.' Jedi feel the Force, and learn to use the Force in such a way that it enhances our own abilities, or the abilities of others. You do not need to believe in the Force to feel its affect. The Force is everywhere, flowing between all things."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 26, 2007)

"As usual Im misunderstanded ("I need to take some more basic lessons" he thinks)... I dont think Jedi cast Spells... But common folk do. I dont need you tell me all the jedi code all over again. And another thing... Its hard to diference the Feeling of the efect and the Conviction of Feeling that efect. I think its hard for yoyu to see since you are young and you have been in contact with the Jedi teachings of the Force since your larval stage. In the other hand I has already morph into adulthood when I was teached the ways of the force by my first master. With that I mean that I know how common people feel about the Force." Voda tries to explains. Stoic as always.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 26, 2007)

Lorem casts his eyes down to Voda lying across his roots. _"I understand Voda, you're speaking of an observer's perceptions.

I believe the primary difference between the Battlemind and Battle meditation techniques lie in the number of participants involved. When only a few combatants are involved on each side of a fray then each combatant is crucial and it would be best for them to initiate a battlemind effect to increase their own individual skills. Battle Meditation on the other hand is intended for large scale conflict when victory is dependant rather on the effectiveness of whole armies than on the might of the individual combatants. Essentially Battle Meditation may sways the course of a war, while Battlemind may sway the course of a small battle.

Naturally each discipline has its place within the Force."_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 26, 2007)

"Exactly my Neti friend." says Voda as he nods to Lorem. Then ,facing the other pasawans he adds: "Lorem has explained it clearly than water, I think you should undestrand it now. "


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 27, 2007)

OOC: Up we go!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> "Exactly my Neti friend." says Voda as he nods to Lorem. Then ,facing the other pasawans he adds: "Lorem has explained it clearly than water, I think you should undestrand it now. "






Anariel rolls her eyes. "He said the same thing I did, he just took longer to make his point," she teases. Then the woman shrugs. "Of course, as a human, I have to get to my point quicker. I don't have hundreds of years to make it."


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 27, 2007)

Lorem simply rustles his foliage in answer to both the praise and contempt of his fellow padawans.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeshua watches the others' banter with amusement but remains silent.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 28, 2007)

"He conseal our two points of view in a single idea, he did not say the same thing i say, nor what was stated by you. Also our two diferent points of view ar not opposite, they are just different ways to say the same thing. When you grow older you will understand the benefit of patience, young one. Its not an excuse that your life is shorter, to make innecesary haste over things." Voda says, emotionless.


----------



## possum (Apr 28, 2007)

*"Anariel!"*, Master Thy'Wen barks out as his one of his few human apprentices lets loose a very anti-alien statement.  "The lifespan of one species over another has nothing to do with their intelligence.  Also, the way one speaks and explains things is very important on some missions.  Jedi do not just go around the galaxy fighting pirates, you know.  We are often called upon to settle disputes between factions or help Republic diplomats welcome another system into the government.  Diplomatic and "long" language often has its use."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2007)

"My apologies, Master. I will try to be more mindful of my words in the future."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 28, 2007)

"How much time will it take the pilot to launch? Im willing to take over to Ossus as soon as posible." inquiris Voda, as hes tentacles coil around his staf like two red serpents. His giltering black eyes seems to look everyone on board, waiting for an answer.


----------



## possum (Apr 28, 2007)

"Apology accepted," Thy'Wen replies.

"We're entering hyperspace now," the pilot says, the original launch undetected due to the conversation.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 28, 2007)

"Well I guess that answers that question." Says Yeshua, as he braces himself in preparation for the acceleration.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2007)

Anariel nods at her master, and returns to her seat as the ship prepares to enter hyperspace.


----------



## possum (Apr 29, 2007)

It takes a few days before your ship reaches Ossus and the forested planet is a sight to see.  The Force booms from the planet, and the essences of nearly a thousand Jedi can be felt enamating from a point to the southwest.  The ship you're on heads steadily in that direction, the sensation of the Jedi lives getting larger as you continue on your way.

Eventually, several large columns rise out from the area, a few airspeeders traverse around it, everyonce and a while stopping in the large structure.  It is the Great Jedi Library.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeshua stares at the sight and says, in a misleadingly neutral voice, "Wow."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2007)

Anariel can only murmur her agreement with Yeshua's comment. "An impressive sight, to be sure."


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 30, 2007)

Having remained rooted in place at the rear of the passenger compartment for the duration of the trip, the young neti's branches finally begin to rustle and move in response to the flow of the force around the group. Seeing as how they will soon be disembarking, Lorem causes the solid mass of his trunk to writhe, pull apart and intertwine into a pair of separate limbs. Simultaneously, the Jedi's roots begin to slither and retract back across the cabin's deck-plating while overhead, the neti's wide crown of branches grow supple and dip down; taking on the appearance of a mass of vine-like dreadlocks. Pulling up and out of his torso, the features of Lorem's face draw closer together and rise upwards atop a narrowing neck. As his roots retract into a semblance of toes and his branch tips into vine-like fingers, the writhing vegetable matter of the neti's body twines tightly together into a dense torso, causing him to lose a decimeter or two in height.

Having grown a pair of shoulders, the now humanoid-shaped alien brings his arms down to take ahold of the edges of his white robe in a single fluid motion. Drawing the sides closed across his chest, the young Padawan cinches the sash around his hips and takes a few heavy steps towards the viewport to join his peers in admiring the view. _"It's certainly pleasant to be back. Hopefully we'll get some rain as well. Master, do you believe I'll have the opportunity to meet up with Master Bnar while we're here?"_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 30, 2007)

Beeing meditating wile the ship enterd Ossus, Voda awakens when his fellow padawan unroots himself. Voda quickly arises as his tentacles uncoil and straight. The druid now in his 2.1 meters tall, walks slowly where his companions are enjoing the view.
"I felt it while i was meditating... The Force is strong here. I hope to catch a rain or two as well, the air in the ship makes my skin dry." states Voda from behind.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 1, 2007)

Yeshua, still watching the sight of the slowly approaching building, mutters distractedly; "But Voda, you dont have skin..."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 1, 2007)

Voda seems offended by the comment done by his/hers companion. He/she looks at the human with his big eyes, and coil his tentacles around his staff. "My dear girl, how do you think I can move mi tentacles, or my face, or my facial tentacles, if there wasnt a protective tegument, flexible, and elastic, that covers my quitinous articulated shell. Of course I have skin, different from yours, as most of my biology. Your soft and weak skin can not compare with the Krevaaki hard and quitinous skin" says Voda with proud, looking to the window.


----------



## possum (May 1, 2007)

"If he is around, you may certainly look up Master Bnar while we're here.  There are a few friends that I want to look up myself," Thy'Wen replies to Lorem's question.  He chuckles slightly at Yeshua's comment and Voda's reply.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 1, 2007)

Voda looks at his master. "Is theres anything wrong master? Please let me know"


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 1, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Voda seems offended by the comment done by his/hers companion. He/she looks at the human with his big eyes, and coil his tentacles around his staff. "My dear girl, how do you think I can move mi tentacles, or my face, or my facial tentacles, if there wasnt a protective tegument, flexible, and elastic, that covers my quitinous articulated shell. Of course I have skin, different from yours, as most of my biology. Your soft and weak skin can not compare with the Krevaaki hard and quitinous skin" says Voda with proud, looking to the window.




Yeshua quickly turns around looking shocked, "Did I say that out loud?!  Er, sorry about that Voda, I didn't mean to uh... I'm not a girl by the way.  Anariel and Kestrel are.  You can tell because human women have-" he stops short as he realizes he's likely to end up offending Anariel next, if he continues. "Uh, hey, where's Kestrel?  Is she sleeping?  I'll go find her."  With that, he quickly steps around Voda and back into the passenger area to find their youngest peer.


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2007)

Kestrel isn't in her cabin, but isn't hard to track down either. She's cleared out a fairly large swath in the cargo bay and is sparring with a hovering drone. No lightsaber though, she's practicing hand to hand combat in the traditional fluid Echani style. When Yeshua enters, she pauses and nods at him, her hair hanging lank around the crown of her head with sweat and he tunic only loosely belted over her bodysuit.

She nodded at the older Jedi. "We're here. I can feel them in the Force." The drone lunged at her, and she twisted to catch it and quickly turn it off. Her expression is a little...pensive.

"There are so many...and they shine so brightly." Kestrel focuses on Yeshua and asks, "Is it prideful to count ourselves among them?"


----------



## possum (May 1, 2007)

"That for one thing," he says in reference to Yeshua's correction.  "Do not worry," he adds, "I once committed a similar blunder with the king of a planet petitioning for help.  If it wasn't for my Master, a major galactic incident would have likely happened."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 1, 2007)

By his/hers movments Voda seems confused, he turns to the young jedi as he goes in his search. "But you didnt finish explaining, how do you tell if a human is male or women? Wait dont go..." says Voda in vain, because his companion had run off. " I have never been able to tell the diference" he/she states a bit sad. "Although i think it must be done with the volumen of the torso, but i find this to be a very variable feature. For example Anariel seems to have a prety big torso volumen, but Yeshua dont. Then I may state: Anariel Woman, Yeshua: Male. But theres a problem call Kestrel, if did remember well, she is a woman, but her torso is much less voluminous... I must declare myself not capable to make the distincion."
In answer to his master: "I think then that we Jedi should have more instruction in which cultures and biologies have the species along the galaxy."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 1, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Kestrel isn't in her cabin, but isn't hard to track down either. She's cleared out a fairly large swath in the cargo bay and is sparring with a hovering drone. No lightsaber though, she's practicing hand to hand combat in the traditional fluid Echani style. When Yeshua enters, she pauses and nods at him, her hair hanging lank around the crown of her head with sweat and he tunic only loosely belted over her bodysuit.
> 
> She nodded at the older Jedi. "We're here. I can feel them in the Force." The drone lunged at her, and she twisted to catch it and quickly turn it off. Her expression is a little...pensive.
> 
> "There are so many...and they shine so brightly." Kestrel focuses on Yeshua and asks, "Is it prideful to count ourselves among them?"




Yeshua seems surprised by Kestrel's question, and somewhat confused, it takes him a while to anwswer.  "I... don't think so.  We are all Jedi, we're all allied in the force.  Is something bothering you?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2007)

"A little," the younger Jedi admits. She sets the drone in a niche in the bulkhead and walks towards the cargo bay door. 

"To be prideful in one's abilities can lead to the Dark Side," she explains. "And yet, when I feel the Jedi in the Force, I feel they have accomplished so much. And of course, I'm Jedi, and will be a Knight someday. So it seems as if...to deny pride, I would have to decieve, and pretend as if my accomplishments and those of other Jedi were not -worthy- of pride. But there is no deception in the Force...so how can we master it, if we live lives where we do not acknowledge reality?"

She takes a deep breath and lets it out slowly, trying to sum up the basic question.

"How do we acknowledge our abilities and accomplishments, without becoming prideful and vulnerable to the Dark Side?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 1, 2007)

Yeshua has clearly been made uncomfortable by something Kestrel has said.  "I..."  He stops himself before he goes any further and falls silent.  He looks downward, apparently in deep thought.  "Maybe... I guess it really depends on your state of mind.  You can be proud of something, without being 'prideful' can't you?  You can have confidence in yourself without looking down on others, right?  I guess you have to make your own decision, but that's what I believe."


----------



## Ambrus (May 1, 2007)

Following Voda and his master's conversation, the young neti offers his sympathy to the pair. _"Gender of alien species can certainly be difficult to determine at a glance. But in turn consider the difficulty they must have in determining the gender of races such as ours, which don't easily conform to the experience they have with the unalterable gender-related states of their own species' members. Arboreal and krevaaki sexuality is a rather more involved topic for the uninitiated I believe. In either case, it requires patience, keen observation skills and a genuine interest in learning about species beyond one's own."_

Turning his liquid amber eyes to regard the krevaaki studiously, Lorem addresses his fellow Padawan in soft bass tones. _"For instance, unless I'm mistaken, you my dear Voda will soon be adopting feminine characteristics this season will you not?"_ (Knowledge: Alien Species +8)


----------



## possum (May 1, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Following Voda and his master's conversation, the young neti offers his sympathy to the pair. _"Gender of alien species can certainly be difficult to determine at a glance. But in turn consider the difficulty they must have in determining the gender of races such as ours, which don't easily conform to the experience they have with the unalterable gender-related states of their own species' members._



_

OOC: Says the alien in which that the only known female of the species has breasts...  And your knowledge check passes._


----------



## Ambrus (May 1, 2007)

OOC: Since neti are naturally able to reconfigure their bodies into a myriad of shapes, I'm guessing that T'ra Saa consciously chooses to appear to have breasts; perhaps solely because she's involved with a human male. Being a plant, I doubt they're functional in a mammalian sense.


----------



## possum (May 1, 2007)

I know, but I just had to mention it.  How does that explain Falleen women, though?  Implants?

As the conversation winds down, the transport lands near the library.  The building is much taller than it seemed from the air, reaching several stories into the sky.  There are a few Jedi walking around the area as you leave the ship, heading towards their missions or their own small acadamies.  According to Master Thy'Wen's calculations, you have about one week (five days) to study up on the system and the situation, as well as take in the sights of the vast library and de facto Jedi headquarters.  After that, he warns, you would probably arrive at the system too late to fully prepare for the pirates.


----------



## Ambrus (May 1, 2007)

Once out of the transport, Lorem grows a few decimeters to take advantage of the open air. Walking slowly, but with a longer stride then his companions, the neti offers an inquiry. _"Has our mission briefing been scheduled yet Master? I believe we'd do best to arrange our limited time here as best as possible."_


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2007)

Kestrel considers Yeshua's words, and nods. A moment later, the brief turbulance of landing gear being extended can be felt.

"Thank you, Yeshua. I'll think about that." She smiles at him. "We should fight sometime. I think you'd have a lot to teach."

Then she trots out, heading for her room to freshen up and get into fresh clothes before arriving at the pad.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 1, 2007)

> "For instance, unless I'm mistaken, you my dear Voda will soon be adopting feminine characteristics this season will you not?"



"You are right, Im surprised! In about 2 weeks my gonads will develope and get filled with eggs. I have a doubt, theres a something i have never been able to know: if netis are plants, I assume their reproductive organs are some kind of flowers , but are they dioic? monoic? or hermaphrodite flowers?" asks the krevaaki, as he walks with his master (I never remember the name) and Lorem, outside the ship.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 1, 2007)

Yeshua scratches his head as he watches Kestrel leave, he didn't think he'd really said anything particularly insightful, and he certainly hoped she didn't mean that they should actualy fight each other some time.  He sighs and shrugs, and then heads off to gather his own belonging before joining the others.  He gives a quick thanks to the captain before leaving.


----------



## Ambrus (May 2, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> "if netis are plants, I assume their reproductive organs are some kind of flowers , but are they dioic? monoic? or hermaphrodite flowers?"



Lorem falls silent for a few strides, uncertain of how to respond to the krevaaki's simple question. The young Padawan hadn't anticipated the sudden shift in the conversation and was now embarrassed to admit that he likely knew more about krevaaki sexuality than he did his own; and for rather painful reasons. _"We do have two distinct genders but I... I'm afraid I'm not all that familiar with the particulars of my species' reproductive processes."_ The young neti does his best to continue walking confidently and to keep a tremor of sadness from entering his voice. _"I've never met a female of my race... so I can't really discuss their anatomy knowledgeably. Neti fertility occurs so rarely, only every few centuries I believe, that few offworld treatises on the subject escaped the destruction of my people's homeworld..."_ Finally resuming his normal baritone timbre, the young Padawan quickens his stride slightly. _"I've been meaning to question Master Bnar on the subject, but as a councilor he's often quite busy; I'd hate to distract him with such trivialities."_


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2007)

"Thats sad! And I dont think such subjects to be trivialities, only knowing ourselfs we may achive an equilibrium with the world surounding us! Nature, our Nature calls and calls, the answer cant be delayed for too long." explains Voda with passion. The she seems to realize something. "Im sorry master, im talking like a druid again. Ill have more caution in the future"
The he continues "Im sure the grat library will have some information about your race and its biology, it will be a matter of looking I hope"


----------



## Ambrus (May 2, 2007)

_"Perhaps. But we have other pressing matters to attend to first, such as our upcoming mission."_


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2007)

Anariel walks along beside her companions, mostly ignoring their conversation. Instead, she casts her senses open, basking in the feeling of the Force that surrounds this place.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2007)

"Where shall we go now master?" asks the krevaaki, impatient.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 2, 2007)

Yeshua joins the others,  "Kestrel should be coming along soon.  She wanted to freshen up after training."  he considers bringing up his dicussion with her to their Master, but decides against it.  He's not really sure how to say it, and it seems like she wanted the matter to remain privite.  Besides, she seemed to have been much happier by the time she left.


----------



## possum (May 3, 2007)

"It is entirely up to you.  I would suggest studying up about the pirates and the local customs as soon as possible, however."

It's Finals time...  And that means that my posting may be a little sporadic for the next week.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 3, 2007)

"Well then I will go to the Great Library, there must be all we need to know about the local culture, architecture, and the like. Anyone wants to come?" suggests Voda


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 3, 2007)

"Is there going to be some sort of briefing master?  What's the name of this planet we're going to anyway?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 5, 2007)

OOC: A little Up here


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2007)

Kestrel comes jogging up from behind, hair still a bit wet, but obviously from showering rather than sweat this time. She takes up on the opposite side of the master from Yeshua and accompanies them without further comment for the moment.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 7, 2007)

While his fellows padawans where chating about what they should do next, Voda spoted something. He walks apart from the group, and start talkling to a Krevaaki that was passing throgh.
After a short bow the two krevaakis start "Talking" in krevas, which is a series of chickles "chuk chak" and the like, and inperceptibles facial plates movments. They talk like this for a while, and then, the other kreevaki takes his tentacle inside his tunic, and takes it out with a withe translucid brilliant ball, the size of a tennis ball. He passes the spheroidal thing to Voda, who took it and store it under his tunic. They each one make a short bow, and then the other leave, and Voda comes back to join the group.

"So, what do we do next?" Voda asks, looking alternatively to his partners.


----------



## possum (May 8, 2007)

The hard final's over!  Woohoo!

_Excerpt from a text_

The Farost System is mainly composed of a single red star orbited by 8 planets.  Six of the eight have been terraformed to support life, and small settlements were established on those planets 5,000 years after the foundation of the Galactic Republic...  During the Great Hyperspace War, the system was the sight of a minor skirmish between Republic and Sith forces.  The battle...was eventually a Republic victory after the Republic flagship _Greelyk_ destroyed the unnamed Sith flagship and forced it to crashland on [Farost 5].  No survivors were found...

The inhabitants of the Farost system are primarily matriarchal, but the 6th planet has recently shunned this practice.


_Request for Jedi Aid_

Master Bnar:

As you may be aware, our system has been under the attack of a band of pirates for the past 10 years.  In that timeframe, the entire system has been forced to capitulate to their demands due to our system's naval militia being far too weak to deal with them.  The Republic also considers such a small pirate band not a problem, and has repeatedly told us to use our own system navy to take care of the "local problem."  

It is not the Republic that I disrespect, Master, but some of the politicians who seemingly have little use for a small, and relatively poor system such as us.  We have no major exports that the galaxy itself needs, and our sector's senator is far more interested in protecting the larger system's interests before ours.  She refuses to even bring our situation up in committee!  We would do the democratic solution and vote her out, but we do not have the voting power as those she really serves do, so that solution is for naught.  Please, dispatch a diplomat or two on that issue as well.

To be brief, we are requesting that you help us by dispatching Knights to our system and stop the pirate menace.  After years of complacency and the incident that happened last month--see enclosed document saved from GHNN detailing the tragic loss of lives we all too recently suffered--we need this problem solved.

Thank you,

Grand Matriarch Eryn Lewern
Representative of Farost 3 and Governess of Farost System.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 8, 2007)

OOC: So um, are we in a breifing being shown this then?


----------



## possum (May 8, 2007)

It's not really a briefing, although you can ask questions.  The two notes arew part of a "package" that Master Thy'Wenn was able to supply to you from the archives.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 8, 2007)

"If no one is planing to do anything, I would suggest to research about these pirates, their weapons any tactics. After 10 years of oppression there must be some kind of information about them." Says Voda, making noise with his staff as he touch the floor with it


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2007)

Kestrel frowns.

"We're not going to beat the pirates ship by ship. Not if it's just us. We need to find out who the leader is...and if there's any kind of code of honor they follow."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 9, 2007)

"Of course... but i doubt they have much honor left, after slavering that planet for ten years... Anyway we should be looking for some usefull information..."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 9, 2007)

Yeshua looks over the information, shaking his head as he does so.  "What is it with senators these days?" joining the other's conversation he comments, "I'd like to see if we can find out some more about their supposed scheldule.  It would be good to get an idea of how much time we have before their next attack.  Master, did they send any information about that?"


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2007)

Anariel has been quiet as she has pondered all the information provided thus far. "I think we should find the pirates hideout or their flagship. Then we gain access and eliminate the problem. Like cutting the head off of a snake."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 9, 2007)

"Easy to say so Anariel, but presicely how do you plan to find and get into the flag ship or headquarters?" Asks the krevaaki.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2007)

Anariel merely shrugs at Voda's comment, and answers quietly. "Through the Force are secrets revealed, and paths found."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 9, 2007)

Yeshua starts to get a little annoyed by Voda's repeated criticism of his peers' opinions, without offering any actual suggestions.  "Well then Voda, what about you?  Do you have any thoughts on what we should do?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 9, 2007)

"No, of course not, that is why Im suggesting to search information. I would not like to get my shell blasted if theres no real need for that." Voda answer skepticaly as always


----------



## Ambrus (May 9, 2007)

In his calm baritone voice, the neti offers his analysis of the situation. _"I believe we will have time to discuss possible strategies for locating and dealing with the pirates eventually. At the moment though it seems to me that we might be best served by trying to gather together whatever information there is to be found about the Farost system and the current conflict."_ Lorem considers the matter for a moment...[sblock=possum]Lorem is attempting some skill checks; Knowledge (History) +12 to recall specific details about the Hyperspace War and the ten year predations of the pirates in the Farost system. Knowledge (World lore) +8 to recall information about the Farost system itself, it's six inhabited worlds, it's two uninhabited ones, it's primary races, its approximate population and the strength of its current navy. Knowledge (Jedi lore) +8 to recall details about the Sith flagship vessel _Greelyk_.[/sblock]After a drawn out pause, the young padawan begins to propose specific avenues of investigation to his peers. _"The Governess speaks of her ongoing attempts to solicit republic aid in this conflict. Its likely that her previous requests contained detailed reports of the pirates' ongoing attacks, numbers, tactics, armaments as well as her personal dealings with their leaders while capitulating to their demands. I'd propose requesting her reports from the Republic archives through the library here. Those reports likely contain most of the specific details we'll need to know before formulating our plans."_


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 9, 2007)

> I'd propose requesting her reports from the Republic archives through the library here. Those reports likely contain most of the specific details we'll need to know before formulating our plans




"That sounds fair enogh, I support Lorems idea" says Voda as he search his peers faces with his big black eyes for an answer.


----------



## possum (May 9, 2007)

Master Thy'Wen sits patiently as his students spend time in the research room of the Great Library, silently watching the conversations that go on.  He seems to nod a bit at Lorem's idea of searching for Governess Lewern's requests for aid.

Lorem's other searching is very fruitful, and he finds the following information.

*The six populated worlds of the Farost system have an average population of about 800,000.  The 1.2 million population of Farost 2, however, skews these results somewhat.

*The two uninhabited worlds are not suitable for life, and no attempt at terraforming or space habitations have been made on those planets due to costs.

*The population is 85% human, with the leading minority being Duros at 3%.

*The pirates have mainly stayed away from Farost 2, as the heavily populated planet houses the headquarters of the system's navy.

*The main raiding tactic of the pirates in recent years has been very, very simple.  At the approximate time of a raid, all citizens of the system retreat into the underground caves that run through every planet in the system.  A single shot from their assault craft takes out a building, and then the pirates land and make off with the credits and goods.  Banks are typically hit every raid, with various dry goods stores hit as well.  Every other attack, a grocery store is attacked.

*The Farost navy has approximately 15 light cruisers as their primary weapon.  Nothing larger than that, and very few gunboats.  Any attempt to ambush the pirates have led to heavy casualties on the navy's part.

*The only information available on the skirmish between the Sith and the Republic in the system is what I gave you previously.

*Info On Great Hyperspace War
  *Sith planet discovered by a brother-sister pair of Hyperspace explorers named Gav and Jori Daragon.
  *Sith leader invaded several Republic planets simultaneously in a move that nearly shredded the Republic Navy.
  *Coruscant was invaded, but the Republic troops rallied at the last minute to win the day and the planet.
  *Battle of Primus Goluud between Koros System and Sith forces ended as the sun went supernova.  Sith suffered heavy casualties 
  *A Sith turncoat provided coordinates for the Sith homeworld.
  *Homeworld eventually taken, but primary Sith commander fled to parts unknown.


----------



## Ambrus (May 9, 2007)

OOC: Possum, can you slow things down a bit and describe what's going on in a bit more detail? I'm getting rather confused time-wise and at the sudden scene transitions. One minute the group is walking across the landing area, the next we're reading a report provided by our master and now it seems we're already in the library researching information. Also, is the information you just listed the sum of Lorem's recollections due to successful knowledge checks or the result of some library research? If it's the former, in the future can you give it to me in an [sblock] so that I can then roleplay communicating it to the group?


----------



## possum (May 9, 2007)

Sorry about that, I'll try to be more mindful in the future.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 9, 2007)

"I wonder what sorts of ships the pirates have." Yeshua wonders aloud.

OOC: If we're actually at the library he'll try to find osme information on that.  Also, if he gets a chance while no one else is looking he'll search for information on Jedi Knight Dianara Nataraji, his disapeared sister, and the mission she was on.


----------



## Ambrus (May 9, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> "I wonder what sorts of ships the pirates have." Yeshua wonders aloud.



 The neti walks through the austere building's main doors to step into the library's atrium alongside his companions. _"I'm uncertain about the specifics, but if I recall correctly the Farost system's navy has just a dozen or so light cruisers. Whatever type of ships the pirates are using they must outclass light cruisers in either armaments, numbers or both. I'm certain the Grand Matriarch's reports will contain whatever some specifics. Once I have her reports I'll hand over whatever ship and armament specifications she mentions to you so you can analyze them at length. If you'll excuse me a moment..."_

Lorem walks up to the main resource desk to initiate the process of requisitioning Grand Matriarch Eryn Lewern's official communiques to her Sector's Senator and the Senate body itself during the past ten years. The Neti will download the data into his datapad as it becomes available and begin isolating all references to the pirates for further analysis and distribution to his fellow padawans.


----------



## possum (May 9, 2007)

Lorem's search into the section of Republic records unclassified for the Jedi is helpful as he searches for the records involving the Farost's systems repeated requests for help.  The records are long, but not very detailed--at some points directing you to other similar documents--and filled with legalese.  

[sblock]The results are the same as in the Grand Matriarch's request for Jedi aid.  The pirate band is too small for a Republic attack, and the larger system in the sector has a larger amount of pirate attacks alongside the large shipping lanes.  An attempt to secure a little more money for the system's navy was added as "nerfmeat" (pork) in a crime bill that was defeated by a heavy margin.

Alongside the original requests for aid are grainy holocam images of three large corvette-type ships hovering over a Farostian town.  A single green laser cannon shot is fired, shaking the cam heavily as it impacts and destroys a building.  Screams can be heard from off-cam, presumably some brave--or foolish--reporters trying to get a story.  Also included is a relatively good image of 5 of the corvettes battling 7 light cruisers marked with the emblem of the system navy.  One of the light cruisers is destroyed immediately after the recording starts, but the carbon scoring on other ships seems to indicate that this recording was joined in progress.  Also included is a highly theorized technical commentary on the corvette.  (Base stats of CR-90)[/sblock]

For Dire Lemming:

Intent on helping the group, Yeshua grabs a datapad and begins searching.

[sblock]The only report on your sister's disappearance is a two page document relating the original mission and the lone survivor's report.  The pair were attempting to blow the lid off of an organized crime ring on Coruscant when their cover was blown.  Yeshua's sister's last known whereabouts was a seedy cantina in the underlevel of Coruscant.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (May 9, 2007)

Lorem downloads the extensive records onto spare datacards as he tries to make sense of the Republic files.[sblock=ooc]In ten years the inhabitants of the six planets in the system have never succeeded in getting anything better than a few grainy video images of the three pirate ships? Didn't the navy ever manage to scan any of their ships or track their depature routes?  Even at long range? Has the Grand Matriarch never ventured a tentative guess as to how many ships or pirates may be involved or even of what race they might be? There seems to be a puzzling lack of information here.[/sblock]The young neti, his vines clutching a handful of datacards seeks out Yeshua wherever he may have gotten to in the library. Finding him, Lorem holds his datapad so that his fellow padawan can see the screen. Pictured there is a grainy video image of three large corvette-type ships hovering over a settlement. A single green laser cannon shot is fired, causing the image to shake violently as it destroys a building. Faint screams can be heard to issue from the device's audio speaker. _"Would you care to research these types of vessels and then report back to the rest of us with your findings?"_


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 9, 2007)

As his companions, Voda step in front of a consol and start searching for something related with the culture of the planet, their manners and the sort. Also Voda search for any biological data available about the Neti species. Voda can understand these biological affairs (+3 I think).
He will attempt to store all the available data in his datapad


----------



## possum (May 9, 2007)

OOC: Yeah, that does seem to be kind of unrealistic.  Give me a few, I'll make it a little more realistic.  Probably add a small scene of a naval battle between the two, as well as some preliminary scans of the vessels.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 10, 2007)

Yeshua, quickly checks again to see if there are any details he missed and then downloads what little information he's found onto an empty datacard.

When Lorem speaks to Yeshua the human jumps in surprise, quickly backing out of what he had been searching for before the arrival of his fellow padawan.

"O- Oh, Lorem..."  He frowns as he watches the video, clearly disturbed by the footage.  When Lorem asks him to research the ships he responds; "Sure I'll see what I can find." and sets about doing just that.


----------



## possum (May 11, 2007)

[sblock]The ships are made by a moderately successful shipbuilding company, but they appear to have been heavily modified--presumably with extra armor and the obvious upgraded weaponry.  No info exists and no conclusive answers can be found about what's been modifed inside of the ships, however.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 11, 2007)

Yeshua tells Lorem his meagre findings.

"The ships are made by a moderately successful shipbuilding company, but they appear to have been heavily modified--presumably with extra armor, and the obviously upgraded weaponry."


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2007)

Kestrel, silently observing until now, clears her throat.

"I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm not a starfighter pilot. I'm curious about how we're planning to fight a pirate fleet of warships."


----------



## Ambrus (May 11, 2007)

Lorem, quickly scanning through the files on his datapad, taps the hold button on the device, studies the information displayed on the small screen before deactivating the pad and setting it down on the desk before him. _"This all seems very odd to me. Aside from a pair of grainy images showing some of the pirate corvettes in battle, along with a single inconclusive analysis of a vessel written by one of the system's naval officers; it seems that there's little to no useful information about the pirates available. I cannot accept that in the ten years that these pirate raids have been occurring in the Farnost system that none of the system's nearly five million inhabitants has failed to note how many distinct vessels the pirates command or to where they appear to retreat after their raids, let alone who they are and who may lead them. Even the lack of curiosity and conjecture in the Governess' reports and requests for aid seem unusual for a human."_

Looking around the group, Lorem pauses to consider his next words. _"Although the resources of this library are great, it does not appear that we will find anything here that may help us. I would suggest that we consider the option of contacting the Governess directly via the holonet and asking her for the information we need to prepare a strategy. If she is sincere about her requests for aid, I would hope that she could help us to understand how we might deal with these pirates."_


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2007)

Lorem's idea sounds like a good one to Anariel. If the library did not contain the necessary information, they would have to gather that info from the people of Farnost.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 12, 2007)

"Wait me a moment Im almost done here..." says Voda, a bit distracted in her console.


OOC
As his companions, Voda step in front of a consol and start searching for something related with the culture of the planet, their manners and the sort. Also Voda search for any biological data available about the Neti species. Voda can understand these biological affairs (+3 I think).
He will attempt to store all the available data in his datapad

Whats about that? I need an answer ^^


----------



## possum (May 13, 2007)

[sblock]The society is primarily matriarchal, with the exception of one of the planets.  The congress of the system is voted upon by the inhabitants of each planet.  While the Galactic Senate's representative of the Sector is voted upon by all eligible citizens of the sector, the recomendation of the system's congress is very vital to the citizens.

The planet that is heavily theorized to be the target of the next pirate attack is one of the matriarchal planets.  They have no qualms about other system's non-matriarchal culture, but they will likely think that one of the females in the group is the leader.  

There are no unusual customs to speak of, though the settlements are a little more tightly knit due to the custom of keeping a community relatively small.

You also look up the main statistics on Neti.  The average lifespan is over a millenia, although with the hibernation that they can go up to, lifespans that span over 4 are even possible.  Will Lorem be the only sentient to survive all three Jedi purges?!  They survive much as other non-sentient trees do, requiring photosynthesis instead of food.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 14, 2007)

Voda was a bit dissapointed with the data he could collect about Netis, but the other information seems quite enlighting, so he decides to share it with his partners.
"My friends, here is some pice of information about the cultural background of our planet." says Voda, as he shakes his datapad with the info he has downloaded. "I think we could put Anariel as our leader, it could score some points towards us"


----------



## Ambrus (May 14, 2007)

Lorem bows his vine-covered head in acknowledgement of the krevaaki's suggestion. _"Although true that most planets in the Farnost system are matriarchal in nature, I'm dubious about the need to manipulate the Governess in this way. She is certainly familiar with the non-matriarchal nature of the Jedi Order and, after all, we are the ones she is soliciting for aid. After having her requests for aid fall on def ears for over ten years I imagine she would be pleased to speak with any of us."_ Bowing his head in deference to the female amongst them, the neti continues: _"However, I have no objection to having Anariel be the one amongst us to speak with the Grand Matriarch. If you'll excuse me for a moment, I'll make the necessary arrangements to use one of the library's holonet access terminals."_

The young neti makes his way to the head-librarian's office to officially requisition a secure holonet terminal with which to contact the Farnost System's Administration facility.


----------



## possum (May 15, 2007)

It takes a while before Grand Matriarch Eryn Lewernis able to speak with Lorem, as she is currently in congress with the other rulers of her system.  Thirty minutes later, the dark-haired ruler of the Farost system appears on the screen.

"It is good to hear that the Jedi are actually going to attempt to fix our problem," she says in a relieved voice as she sits down.  "The last straw were the unfortunate deaths in their last attack.  Is there any information that I can help you with?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 15, 2007)

Voda aproach Lorem, and watch the conversation, searching his memory and analysing the availabe data to formulate questions. He remains silent, to see if the others have something to ask.


----------



## Ambrus (May 15, 2007)

While waiting for the holonet channel to the Farnost system to be established the young neti returns to the library's conference area to collect his fellow Padawans along with their Master. Once the five of them are arranged around the holoprojector and the Grand Matriarch's ghostly blue silhouette appears and speaks, Lorem indicates the young human woman next to him (his peer with the most diplomatic training) with an outstretched limb. _"Grand Matriarch, may I have the pleasure of introducing you to Jedi Padawan Anariel Tyri."_


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2007)

Anariel bows a formal greeting to the woman on the holonet. "Grand Matriarch, it is a pleasure to speak with you. We have contacted you in hopes that you can provide us with some additional information regarding these pirates and the despicable attacks they have perpetrated upon your system. It seems that our records are somewhat lacking in information, and we trust that you will be able to provide better information to help us track down these outlaws."


*Diplomacy +7*


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 17, 2007)

OOC: Possum dont forguet us! ^^


----------



## possum (May 17, 2007)

I haven't, it's just that today I was working on my ROTK XI game diary.

"Greetings Padawan Tyri, it is good speaking to you as well.  Her voice seems slightly more relieved as she speaks to the female Padawan, obviously a result of her society.  "I am sorry that the information is so lacking at your location, I wish I could help you on that.  As to the pirates, their tactics have been just as described in the last three years, with an attack every other month.  We have no solid leads on where their bases are, but we think it's somewhere in the asteroid belt.  Any attempt to discern where has met with failure.

In their earlier days, the pirates simply outmuscled our forces and punched through our defense, killing many of our fine officers.  Sometimes it's like they know where our ambushes are before we even spring them...  Just a year ago, they decimated a 5 ship blockade of Farost 4.  They just have the numerical, technological, and tactical advantage over us." She pauses and takes a sip out of a cup, waiting for further questions or simply follow ups resulting from her answers.


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2007)

"Do you know who the pirate's leader is?" Kestrel wants to know. "And any idea how many ships they have?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 17, 2007)

Being careful to introduce himself properly before he asks speaks Shoon says,  "Greetings Grand Matriach, I am Yeshua Nataraji, Anariel's peer.  I've noticed from some recorded footage, that the pirate's ships are highly modified beyond normal specs with both additional armor, and much greater firepower.  Do you know anything about where and when they might have gotten those upgrades?" 


OOC: Whoa, decimated a group of five...  Is that like, they cut one of them in half or something?


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 17, 2007)

Voda waits his turn to ask a question, listenting the ones from his fellow padawans.


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2007)

After listening to the Matriarch's words, Anariel is quite sure that the Farost system suffers from an intelligence leak. Someone in their militia or government must be passing information along to the pirates. "Grand Matriarch, do you suspect a spy or leak in your government? It seems likely that such a scenario is likely, given the pirates ability to out maneuver your forces. If so, do you have anyone that you suspect might be in league with these raiders?"


----------



## possum (May 17, 2007)

"We have no real leads on the true identity of the pirate leader.  He's gone by a pseudonym during his attacks and taunts.  As to the number of ships, estimates vary.  We could be seeing five to 10 of their ships, with some claiming as many as 15 total.  The only real number we have is five.

As to their upgrades, as far as we've been able to discern, they're buying the upgrades out of system.  We don't have any jurisdiction over the nearest inhabited system, obviously.

We have investigated the potential of a mole in our government, but we've been unable to find anyone that would have all of the information that we don't completely trust.  I'm just as curious about it as you no doubtly are."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 17, 2007)

Yeshua nods politely to the Matriach when she is finished answering and then turns to Lorem.

"I think we should try to find out where they got those upgrades.  Maybe see if their ships have been spotted in other systems."

Yeshua then acts upon his words.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 17, 2007)

"I agree, we could obtain information about the composition and the specific weapondry of the enmy vessels, investigating the source of the upgrades." says Voda to his two mates.

The, adressing to the Matriach.
"Excuse my intromision Grand Matriarch, Im Voda Vosa, one of the jedis assigned to this task, I would like to know if it is possible, what knowledge of the surounding systems, able to provide such upgrades, do you have."


----------



## possum (May 18, 2007)

"I couldn't tell what their precise upgrades are, or where they got them.  We haven't really gotten that close to notice.  We believe that they may be manufactured by Lorrnic Arms, but all we have is speculation with a little bit of evidence.  They do have a factory in the next inhabited system, but it's not that big.  We would have asked them ourselves, but we do not have the full evidence to ask them, or to obtain a warrant if they are allied with the pirates.  If they were and we couldn't get a warrant, any evidence to their alliance would quickly be destroyed."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 18, 2007)

"A real problem indeed it is... I wonder... Is there any chance to contact the other planets of the system? May be we could interceed at your favor, if theres some issue with interplanetary politics." Suggest Voda, tehn thinks for a short time. "We could very well ask directly, if they have a relation with the pirates. If they lie, we could try to detect thouse lies, and act on concecuence."


----------



## possum (May 19, 2007)

*** damn it, some idiot on Wikipedia spoiled Sacrifice for me without warning...  Just once, guys.  Just freakin' once would I like to be surprised by something major.

And is anybody seeing where I'm getting the inspiration for this first adventure from?

"I do not believe that the pirates are affiliated with anyone in power in our system.  There's nobody here in the government that I do not trust.  If you mean the sector, I had already gotten word that your Master was going to look into those possibilities."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 19, 2007)

Sorry I din't undestrand this: *** damn it, some idiot on Wikipedia spoiled Sacrifice for me without warning... Just once, guys. Just freakin' once would I like to be surprised by something major.

And is anybody seeing where I'm getting the inspiration for this first adventure from?


Voda thinks for a while "Then I see no other choice but to journey to your planet you highness, unless my other companions have any other question or suggestion" the krevaki looks at his friends.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 19, 2007)

OOC: I've had that too, when I was trying to see who the voice actors were for Xenosaga Episode III I went to IMDb and it said the identity of the red testement.  They had to say so and so played Yuri Lowenshal ...  [Blank]-the red testement.  They could have just said he played both characters like: Steven Jay Blum	 ... 	Canaan/Professor/Sellers, but no...  

What about the information Yeshua was trying to find?  He's looking for records of the pirate ships in other systems.


----------



## possum (May 19, 2007)

Ah, the life of a sci-fi fan who wants to be spoiler-free.  It's almost like you have to go into exile a week or two before the product is released if you want to remain that way.

Try as he might, there isn't any official records of the pirate ships being spotted in the neighboring system in the past ten years.  If they were refitted nearby, it was either by someone in cahoots with the pirates, or bribery plaid a part in removing the vessels from the paperwork.


----------



## Ambrus (May 21, 2007)

Lorem takes a half step forward to signal that he has something further to say. Nodding to the ghostly woman standing before the group, the young neti rights himself to then speak in his deep baritone voice. _"Grand Matriarch, I am Jedi padawan Lorem Rūt, Anariel's peer. If I may, it is my understanding that the pirates have had to disembark from their vessels during their raids to enter, search and empty various buildings in your system including several high-security banks. Although I'm aware that your population normally retreats into shelters before and during raids, hasn't it ever occurred that a stray individual, droid or security recorder on one of the system's six worlds has caught sight of the pirates once they've disembarked? Have the pirates left no clues in their wake that might indicate their race and numbers? Who *are* these pirates?"_


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 21, 2007)

Disapointed in his search, Yeshua returns to the others and listens silently so as not to disturb the surrect conversasion.


----------



## possum (May 21, 2007)

I'm really glad that you all are thinking of these things such as droid and holocam recordings, because they slipped my mind...  I may be forced to scramble and pull the answers out of thin air after a couple hours of brainstorming, but it helps me to get the full details in place for later events.  Thank you, I really mean it.

Grand Matriarch Lewernis nods at Lorem's reasoning.  "For some reason, all of the security holocams completely go out when the robbers enter the buildings.  We get a few image of three--sometimes as many as four or five--human or near human beings and then we just get static."

Make a Knowledge: Jedi Lore check, please


----------



## Ambrus (May 21, 2007)

_"What about exterior or long-range security recorders; are they likewise affected? Could we please see the recordings you do have of these individuals? Have any forensic investigations been conducted at the raid sites?"_

OOC: Lucky roll. Knowledge (Jedi Lore) 28. Please put the results of the roll in a spoiler block.


----------



## possum (May 21, 2007)

[sblock]The method is Force-based in nature, and is relatively easy to do, your Master confirms.  He has not taught the method to you personally, but you are very aware that the ability exists.[/sblock]

"It will take some time for me to acquire the images from my secretary and then forward them to you.  The exterior cameras were targetted as well.  I estimate that it will be about an hour before you recieve what images that we do have.  They are human, that I can tell you.

As to the forensic evidence, the fingerprints that we do have don't match any criminal records that we have.  We've contacted the authorities in the next system only to get the same results.  Aside from this piracy raid, they're clean.  The IDs we've been able to get on the pirates are those that were killed when we _did_ fight them.  The dead were from various planets in our system.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 21, 2007)

Yeshua frowns, in thought.  "In that case Grand Matriach, were you not able to learn anything from the reletives of the deceased?"


----------



## possum (May 21, 2007)

"Nothing that could help us in gaining more information about the pirates."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 21, 2007)

Yeshua nods, "I see..." he trails off as he thinks up another question  "What about the individuals themselves?  What were their past criminal histories?  Were they all humans?"

OOC: By the way, what does the Grand Matriarch look like anyway?  All we know is that se has dark hair.  She could be a wookie!


----------



## Ambrus (May 21, 2007)

_"We will be thankful to receive the recordings as soon as you are able to make them available to us. We'd likewise welcome whatever forensic evidence your investigators have manage to collect over the years."_ The young neti pauses to consider the matter at hand. _"So some of the pirates are human natives of your own system. That would appear to be a significant fact. May I ask why this information wasn't included in any of your official requests for aid?"_


----------



## possum (May 21, 2007)

She's human, and in her late 40's.  Her hair has a few streaks of early gray in it, but not much.

And there is a perfectly good reason why the pirates being comprised of some of the system's inhabitants is simple: I forgot to put that in...  I thought you all were going to go "OK, let's go kick some pirate butt," and that would be it.

Grand Matriarch Lewernis looks surprised to see that the Jedi did not know that some of pirates were inhabitants of her system.  "My apologies, Master Rut, I assumed that that information was implied in the messages for Republic help.  Yes, there are some of our own that have turned traitor and joined the pirates.  We initially considered them killed in the early raids until their bodies showed up in the 'uniforms' of the pirate gang."

She pauses for a second and then continues with her explanation

"As to the forensic evidence, I will contact the local judicial authorities and send that evidence to you as well as the holocam recordings."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 21, 2007)

> I thought you all were going to go "OK, let's go kick some pirate butt," and that would be it.



I would like that too XD

Addressing his master Voda asks "Master do we have to wait here for the reports? I think we could travel to the planet and examine the evidence there. I mean, for save some time."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 21, 2007)

OOC: Heh, you didn't count on Ambrus...  

Yeshua shakes his head sadly.  "I am sorry to hear that.  It must truly be painful to learn that you have been betrayed by those you had mourned...  Perhaps we can convince them to return to respectible lives if we show them their error.  I hope so."


----------



## Ambrus (May 21, 2007)

OOC: Problem is, we don't yet have a darned clue where to go to find the pirate butt in order to start kicking; we have to narrow down the search somewhat. If the locals haven't managed to peg down where the pirate base is located in the last ten years, it'll be quite the challenge for the four of us to do so in a few weeks. It might be in that system's asteroid belt or it could be on one of the system's two uninhabited planets, or it could be several systems away. Space is *BIG*.

Edit: Sorry if I'm inadvertedly going off on tangents. Having never played with you in the past I don't know how much depth or subtlety may be peppered in your plot. I have trouble reacting to a plot as if it were anything less than something really happening. When crucial information seems to be missing I naturaly start to wonder who's hidding it and why... :\ 

Lorem bows his vine-covered head. _"Please Grand Matriarch, you give me too great an honor: I'm not a Jedi Master, merely a Padawan. May I inquire then whether there is any other information that you believe we should be made aware of? In matters of such grave importance it would be best not to assume anything. What may be self-evident to yourself, I'm afraid, may be less than obvious to us. We are strangers to your system after all."_


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 21, 2007)

OOC: Disturbingly _*digital*_ mind...   You are after all a droid in real life.  

Yeshua stifles a chuckle when he realizes what Lorem has just been called.  He wouldn't have noticed, given the gravity of the situation, had his fellow padawan not drawn attention to it himself.


----------



## Ambrus (May 21, 2007)

OOC: "Disturbingly _mechanical_ mind" C'mon, it's your quote!


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 21, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> OOC: "Disturbingly _mechanical_ mind" C'mon, it's your quote!




OOC: I was unsatisfied with it, it's too far behind the times.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 21, 2007)

> Space is BIG.



You are right but we may hide in some bank waiting the few pirates to try and steal it as they have been doing. If we catch one, interrogation could prove usefull


----------



## Ambrus (May 21, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> You are right but we may hide in some bank waiting the few pirates to try and steal it as they have been doing. If we catch one, interrogation could prove usefull



OOC: You want to pick a single bank, sit there and hope the pirates happen to pick the same one to raid? We've got six planets' worth of banks to choose from...

We should probably move this out-of-game chatter to the OOC thread.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 21, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> You are right but we may hide in some bank waiting the few pirates to try and steal it as they have been doing. If we catch one, interrogation could prove usefull




OOC: Okay... supposing we use this plan... How do we survive them blowing up the bank with their bombardment?


----------



## possum (May 22, 2007)

"I thought Master at the beginning of a Jedi's name was the proper term of respect," Grand Matriarch Lewernis says as Lorem corrects her.  "Any way, it was _very_ trying to learn of their betrayal as a Matriarch, and the families were nearly inconsolable.  Their names were stricken from the official records and consciously from the minds of the communities in which they lived in.  It's almost as if my people removed them entirely from existence.  That is the punishment for treason here, you may know.  You no longer exist in our minds and hearts.

"From what we know about the rest of the pirates, we can assume that they're about 90% human.  One account of a Duros in their group has been reported, as have one or more other species.  I apologize for not providing as much information as I can in the official reports, but perhaps it is my own bias for those in this system and sector that makes me believe that others can read between the lines in my statements and requests."


Master Thy'Wenn listens to the conversation via the primitive Holonet and then turns to Voda when the Krevaki Padawan asks him a question.  "It is up to all of you to decide when and where to go on this particular mission," he replies.  "This is your first solo mission, a task that all Jedi apprentices must undertake before they are eligible for knighthood.  I cannot help you unless it is absolutely necessary.  I am here merely to monitor you at this junction.  I have my own mission in conjuction with yours, and the amount of study and diplomacy required of me will require my hasty departure within the next day or two."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2007)

OOC: I messed up with that I admit. XD Happends 

"I fear that" Voda sigh "What do you all think about that comrades?" the krevaaki ask his peers


----------



## Ambrus (May 22, 2007)

Lorem turns to the krevaaki for a moment. _"It is as I expected. We can discuss the details of the mission later."_ The young padawan seems eager to turn the conversation back to the issue at hand and away from the nature of their assignment. The neti feared that the Grand Matriarch's faith in the group would be shaken by learning that the dire situation in her home system was being treated by the Jedi order as a mere test for an inexperienced group of Padawans. _"You have our sympathies Grand Matriarch; betrayal would be difficult for anyone in your unique position to accept I'm sure. So, if I may impose upon you Grand Matriarch, how would you propose we locate and deal with this group of pirates?"_


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2007)

"We have two choices," Kestrel says...a bit of a shock after her long contemplative silence.

"Find them, or let them find us. There's risks either way. If we find them, we'll have to deal with what is undoubtedly a fortified, defended outpost. If they find us, we'll have to board their command ship while significantly outgunned."

"I think we'll do better trying to find their base of operations. If we fail, we can still try to board them from space as a backup plan."


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2007)

"I'm for finding them, personally," says Anariel. "I've never been one for waiting."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2007)

"I think we could wait them, if we are sure they would come. But since that is not possible, I support Anariel in her choice" Voda stated, as his tentacles coil arround his staff.


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2007)

"Then we'll need information about where they come from, and where they go back to after each raid," Kestrel muses.

"The larger ships can't land, so they'll need facilities in orbit. A station maybe, or an asteroid. Does the system have an asteroid belt? We could scan it for energy emissions."


----------



## Ambrus (May 22, 2007)

Lorem remains calm as his peers discuss their plans in front of the patiently awaiting image of the Grand Matriarch. _"Yes, as the Grand Matriarch and Governess of the Farnost system was kind enough to tell us earlier, the Farnost system does indeed have an asteroid belt. I agree with your assessment Kestrel, we do indeed require further information. Perhaps it would be wise to allow the Grand Matriarch, who I am certain is a very busy woman, an opportunity to finish telling us what she knows so that she may then return to her duties while we'd be in a better position to formulate a plan..." _


----------



## possum (May 22, 2007)

"I don't believe that I have any additional information that can't be found in the other information.  Thank you, Jedi, for coming to our aid."


----------



## Ambrus (May 23, 2007)

Lorem nods to the floating image of the alien woman. _"Very well. Then if we could impose upon you for one final favor Grand Matriarch... Might you also be able to provide us with your government's most recent survey and cartographical data of the Farnost system? Assuming the pirates are basing themselves somewhere within the bounds of your system, they could be making use of even the smallest celestial body to hide their fleet; uninhabited planets, moons, comets, asteroids or even rogue elements could be providing them with sufficient cover to mask their movements."_


----------



## possum (May 23, 2007)

"Very well, I shall send them to you along with the other information you have requested."

With that last favor granted, the holographic representation of the Grand Matriarch disappears as the conversation ends.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 23, 2007)

Yeshua bows politely before the connection is cut off.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2007)

When the Holographic Matriarch dissapeared, Voda coils his tentacles over his staff impatiently. 
"So my friends, I think now it's time to decide what we should do next" he says.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2007)

Anariel turns to Master Thy'Wenn. "How are we to get to Farnost, Master? Via the same vessel on which we arrived here?"


----------



## possum (May 23, 2007)

"You may use the transport we arrived here in if you like," Master Thy'Wenn says as he answers Anariel's question.  "I will arrange my own transport to the Sector and conduct my own investigation.  Voda, I will need to speak with you privately about this mission later on," he adds.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2007)

"Of course master, anytime you want" answers Voda with a light bow


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 23, 2007)

Yeshua looks around at the others, "I think I'm ready.  Is there anything else anyone wants to do before we go?"

[sblock=possum](OOC:  If we don't end up leaving immediately Yeshua wants to check up a little more on the information he got about his sister before.  Possibly seeing if he can find anything about the cantina she went to.  Or the organizasoin she was investigating.)[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (May 23, 2007)

Lorem looks to his fellow padawan and furrows the bark of his brow. _"Please Yeshua, some patience. We've only just arrived on Ossus after a week in hyperspace and we do still have to wait for the data transmission we requested to arrive from the Farnost system. I believe it would also be prudent to have our transport refueled and restocked before departing. I was also hoping for the opportunity to speak with Master Bnar before departing if time permits.

Otherwise, we still have to discuss our options and formulate a plan to find and deal with the pirates. Afterall, except for the Farnost system in general, we don't really have a specific destination towards which to go or a plan of what to do with the pirates once we confront them. Do you all wish to discuss the mission now?"_


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2007)

"I would be willing, but master Thy'Wenn wanted to speak something with me first, after that I have no objection" Voda replyes


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 23, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Lorem looks to his fellow padawan and furrows the bark of his brow. _"Please Yeshua, some patience. We've only just arrived on Ossus after a week in hyperspace and we do still have to wait for the data transmission we requested to arrive from the Farnost system. I believe it would also be prudent to have our transport refueled and restocked before departing. I was also hoping for the opportunity to speak with Master Bnar before departing if time permits.
> 
> Otherwise, we still have to discuss our options and formulate a plan to find and deal with the pirates. Afterall, except for the Farnost system in general, we don't really have a specific destination towards which to go or a plan of what to do with the pirates once we confront them. Do you all wish to discuss the mission now?"_




Yeshua frowns as he shakes his head, "Of course we must wait for the transport to resupply, but we should leave as soon as possible.  Lives _are_ at stake.  We can't waste any time."


----------



## Ambrus (May 23, 2007)

Although his fellow padawan appears to be giving in to his passion, the neti continues to speak in his damnably calm baritone voice. _"I agree with you Yeshua; we *should* leave soon. Since the pirates maintain a regular schedule of launching an attack every other month, and that their last raid occurred approximately two months ago, it would seem possible that we may yet arrive in time to witness their next such attack.

I have some doubts however that any lives are at stake. The cave-in which occurred during the last raid is what caused the loss of so much life; but it appears to have been entirely unintentional. The populace is well used to taking cover before an attack and the pirates seem to have little desire to inflict harm beyond damaging a single building during their raids.

For the sake of expediency, I believe it would be prudent to return to the landing pad to ensure that refueling is underway. We can discuss our intentions while we walk. Hopefully, by the time we're done our data transmission will have arrived."_


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 23, 2007)

Yeshua looks confused, "I... don't... Wha-  Aw, nevermind... You're right, we should make sure that the ship is preparing for departure."

Yeshua heads back out to the landing pad to check on the ship.


----------



## Ambrus (May 23, 2007)

Eager to walk beneath the rays of the Ossus sun outside of the library, Lorem falls into step with the human. With a backwards glance, the neti silently invites the others to join them. Once outside, Lorem's head-vines rise and unfurl their tiny leaves to better absorb the light, encircling the neti's head in a crown of verdant foliage. Taking the initiative, the young padawan begins to voice his analysis of the situation. _"So then... The pirate forces appear to be comprised largely of a mixed group of native and foreign humans along with members from a handful of other races. It also appears that some of the pirates are force-users of one type or another and that they successfully use the force to obfuscate their movements and illicit activities.

They command at least five, though possibly as many as fifteen, heavily armed and armored corvettes. The pirates may or may not be acquiring upgrades for their vessels from the Lornic Arms manufacturing plant in the neighboring system. These vessels easily outclass the Farnost navy's entire fleet of fifteen light cruisers and, in ten years of raids, the Farnost navy has been unable to track the pirate corvettes or positively identify an in-system staging-base for the raids. Although they have no evidence to support it, the Farnost system's government suspects the pirates may have some type of base hidden within that system's asteroid belt.

Due to their familiarity with the pirates modus operandi, the Farnost system's government also believes that they can anticipate which planet will be the pirate's next target as well as estimate the approximate date of their next raid."_

The neti pauses and looks around the group, silently asking if they have anything to add to his analysis.


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2007)

Kestrel's eyes widen, and she looks at Lorem.

"We can track them with the Force! If we can get close enough, and they really are using the Force, we should be able to sense it."


----------



## Ambrus (May 23, 2007)

Lorem's wooden face broadens into a grin as he nods his head slowly towards Kestrel, setting his crown of leaves to rustling. _"Yes, that was my thought as well. In fact, it seems that there are no other means of tracking them. If it were at all possible to do so technologically it seems likely that the Farnost navy would have succeeded in doing so by now. Unfortunately, since they have force users amongst their numbers, they may likewise be able to detect us with the force. We do however seem to have the element of surprise on our side; they aren't yet aware that other force users are seeking them. We have to choose a means by which we may capitalize on that advantage."_


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 23, 2007)

"I wonder... Why do you think that there is more than one, it's strange that someone sensitive to the force would have ended up with a group like this in the first place.  I wonder how he does that to the cameras."


----------



## Ambrus (May 23, 2007)

Lorem grows serious once more. _"Dampening mechanical devices, including sensors and recording devices is a relatively easy feat to accomplish with the force; it is simply a technique not widely practiced within the Jedi order. We usually have little reason to seek to hide ourselves in such a fashion.

As to my I suspicions about their numbers; it seems to me that it would be exceedingly difficult for a single force-user to simultaneously mask the approach and departure of multiple corvettes from the system's entire satellite tracking network. It would also be difficult for a single force user to dampen all of the internal and exterior sensors and recorders in the vicinity of the pirates during a raid. Although it remains possible that a single-force user could accomplish all of these feats simultaneously for over ten years with so few oversights, that person would have to be exceedingly strong in the force. If such a force-user did exist, I imagine that the Jedi order would be aware of his or her existence already and that he or she wouldn't be content to merely continue raiding the planets of one small system.

I am curious to learn about the force-tradition the force-using pirates belong to however."_


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2007)

"Jedis way is not the only way of the Force, I myself belong to an ancient tradition of Force users, the druids of Krevas. Despiste our neutral behaivour, there may, and surely are, other tradition of Force users, and probably they could be as evil as the pirates they join. Power and wealth are a temptation few humans can resist. Also other races feel atracted to such mundane things, so some Force users among the pirates will be moust likely" Voda says. Then he rubb his cephalic plates with his tentacles, like trying to remember something. Finaly he finds it 
Oh... I almost forgot, that there are some devices to trick cameras and such electric devices. And they are not traceable. Some sort of ion field generators... I really don't remember quite well... One of my many brothers was a techinician" Voda expalins.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 23, 2007)

Deciding to ignore Voda's racist comments for the time being Yeshua replies to Lorem. He sighs in resignation;  "As much as I hate to think that's true, what you say makes sense Lorem.  You're probably right.  I guess we should research that as well."


----------



## Ambrus (May 23, 2007)

Arriving at the landing pad where their transport is located, Lorem gestures with an outstretched limb to gain the attention of a nearby technician. _"I believe it would be wise Voda to avoid generalizing about humans in such a fashion. After all, although our small group is somewhat eclectic, the fact remains that selfless and honourable humans make up the majority of the entire Jedi Order. I think it speaks rather well of their species as a whole."_ Lorem smiles and inclines his branch-crowned head to acknowledge his three human and near-human companions.

Turning his attention back to the krevaaki, the neti continues. _"Although possible, I do find it unlikely that the pirates are using ion-field generators or similar technology to circumvent Farnostian sensors. It is my understanding that such technology doesn't merely interfere with sensors and recorders, it in fact causes significant damage to their delicate electronic components. If such was the case, the Farnost forensic investigators could easily have identified the cause of the sensor-dampening. Since the cause remains a mystery to them after ten years, it would seem likely that non-technological means are being used."_

Turning to acknowledge Yeshua, Lorem addresses his suggestion. _"Unfortunately my suspicions about the force users remain just that: suspicions. Without any further clues, there's precious little that research could reveal to us at this time. Fortunately I've spent several years here on Ossus and have made a study of the history of force-use throughout the galaxy. I'm familiar with over a dozen non-Jedi force traditions, such as our dear Voda's Krevaaki nature-centered religion. Hopefully the knowledge I have will be sufficient to give us further insight once we learn more about these pirates firsthand."_

The young neti pauses as his facial bark seems to darken in momentary concern. _"Unfortunately, there is one force tradition associated with the Farnost system's distant past which does give me reason to pause; that of the Sith."_ Having said that, Lorem turns to speak with the technician to inquire when the transport will be ready to launch.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2007)

Voda seems confused with the conversation. Finally he realices what has happened "Did I....? Oh I'm sorry, didn't mean all humans are like that, nor the mayority of them, and of course not any of the ones in the jedi order. I find difficulties to speak this toung "Voda pasuses a while "I was trying to submit an statistical data, generaly, mammal-like animals have high metabolism and are very curious. That has it good part and its bad part. Humans and human-like races learn quick, fast and well, and are capable of performing much more cordinated actions. " the krevaaki stops to think for a moment "Their natural aptitude to learn things at an unrivalled  rate relies on their curiosity. That curiosity is also what drives them to the need of power and wealth, to 'see what would it be'. That also applies to me, or Lorem, or any race" the padawan thinks for a while "But based on biology and statistics mammals tend to do it more often. My race is biologicaly similar to what you call mulluscs, and like them our metabolism if far much slow than yours. Thats one of the reasons why we live some decades more than human. We live in a 'Slow motion camara fashion' if you will"  He stops again. "Do I make any sense at all?" Voda asks resigned.


----------



## possum (May 24, 2007)

At the sound of the word "Sith" from Lorem's mouth, a few nearby Jedi apprentices look towards the Neti Jedi.  "Let us not jump to these conclusions, Lorem," Master Thy'Wen quickly says.  "We still do not have all of the facts.  It does seem troubling, however," he concedes.


----------



## Ambrus (May 24, 2007)

The young neti inclines his head towards the caamasi. _"Of course Master. It was not my intention to reach a conclusion, merely signal the few facts of which we are aware. Unfortunately, the members of that force-using tradition do have their place in that system's distant past. Let us hope it remains in the distant past."_ Purposefully lifting his head and tone of voice to a comforting pitch, Lorem turns to the flustered krevaaki and offers him his hand. _"Yes my dear Voda, you are making sense. It is alright, I'm certain no one has taken offense."_


----------



## Rhun (May 24, 2007)

Anariel turns to regard Lorem, a slight smile on her face. "What about the Jedi discipline of Farseeing?" she asks. "I only know the basics of the style, but if I remember correctly you are quite adept at it, are you not Lorem? Perhaps that would help provide us some clue of where the pirates come from, and where to find them."


----------



## Ambrus (May 24, 2007)

Lorem turns towards Anariel and graces the woman with another broad smile. _"Ah. Anariel. I feel the force is indeed with us as we are apparently sharing the same thoughts. You are correct, I was indeed thinking of the farseeing technique when speaking of locating the pirates through the force. Although I have practiced the technique extensively I believe Voda has likewise studied it, and both Yeshua and your own talents in the field are not to be dismissed.

There is a woodland glade near here where I am comfortable in taking to root. I was considering heading there to meditate on a vision before our departure. Perhaps you'd wish to accompany me so that we can seek a vision together. One of us could seek their base's location, while the other focuses on their next raid."_ Turning back to the rest of the group, the neti offers a sobering suggestion. _"It may be wise, however, that we do not all seek a vision simultaneously. The nature of the future is fluid and ever-changing. We may yet need to make another such attempt once in the Farnost system and it would be best that some of us be fresh and ready to seek new visions as the need arises."_


----------



## Rhun (May 24, 2007)

Anariel gives her fellow padawan a slight bow. "I would be happy to accompany you, my friend."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2007)

"As do I. Back on Krevas this technique was called clarivoidence, and I was an adept of it. I will be glad to use it now, under the Jedi name. Besides, maybe there would be a pond in the forest. I need to lay my eggs, since the spermatophore my fellow krevaaki give me about some hours ago, has already fertilized some, despiste my wishes to delay the egg laying"  stated Voda, while she holds his midle side with his right tentacle.


----------



## Ambrus (May 24, 2007)

Lorem turns away from the transport and offers Anariel one of his branch-like arms. _"Very well. Let's just pass through the library again on our way there. With luck our data transmission will have arrived. I'd like to have the Farnost system's maps at hand for when we finish our meditations. It is my hope that we'll have need of them."_


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 24, 2007)

Yeshua makes a strange face at Voda's comment but turns to Lorem and nods,  "I will come as well.  I wonder though, shouldn't we also seek the force users among the pirates?  It seems like they would be the greatest threat to us."


----------



## Ambrus (May 24, 2007)

Lorem nods to Yeshua as the group makes it way back to the doors of the Great Jedi library. _"It is indeed important, but unfortunately there are only a handful of us and the farseeing technique is far too taxing for us to make repeated attempts to gain visions. As such we must prioritize our goals and choose whether we wish to have some amongst us refrain from seeking a vision now so that they may instead do so at a later time, or not.

One thing worth considering is the best avenue by which we might confront the pirates. Determining that would likely indicate to us what information we first need to seek. Let's consider our options for a moment. The pirates command possibly more than five heavily armed and armored corvettes capable of sub-orbital bombardment. We will have one light transport vessel. It would seem unwise to attempt and confront the pirates directly during their raid. Although we might be able to lay in ambush and even best their raiding party once they disembark to collect their spoils, there's little we could do to best the remaining vessels flying overhead. They in turn could retaliate by bombarding the surface.

For similar reasons, I find it unlikely that we'd be able to safely approach their base in our transport, even if we knew where it was. The pirates would likely detect us during our approach and engage us long before we could enter their base."_

Reaching the library doors, Lorem leads the group into the building's interior as the crown of foliage surrounding his head begins to condense and drop limply to take on the appearance of a tangle of dreadlock-like vines. Walking up to the main information desk, the young padawan quickly scans a viewscreen to determine whether their data transmission had arrived from the Farnost system yet.

_"It seems to me that what we need is a means by which we can safely reach the inner sanctum of the pirates' base undetected so that we may covertly investigate their operation and either offer their leadership the terms of a diplomatic compromise or force their surrender outright. One possibility I propose is, assuming we can learn the time and place of their next attack, that we hide ourselves inside cargo containers on site and simply wait for the pirates to load us onto their vessels and transport us to their base. I doubt they would anticipate such a tactic since they wouldn't have reason to believe anyone can identify their intended target ahead of time.

Our priority would thus be to seek a vision of a raid that has yet to occur. Unfortunately, the future is fluid and difficult to perceive. I may be able to do so, though to increase my chances I'd propose that both Yeshua and Anariel enter a farseeing trance with me in hopes of helping me to draw a clear vision from the force."_ (Vision of the future DC 25, Lorem's Farseeing skill +11, taking 10 along with Yeshua and Anariel attempting to aid another, each for an additional +2, for a total of 25. Success!)

_"Voda, on the other hand, can focus on seeking a vision of the force-user or users in an attempt to learn more about them. That is merely a vision of the present, so I believe our dear krevaaki is up to the challenge. What do you all think?"_


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2007)

"It will be my pleasure" Voda takes a short bow "Let's go inside to see if the reports have arrived, the we will go to the forest to better focus. Also I must release my dears before trying to use the Farseeing, it's hard to concentrate when you have near a thousand lives in your belly. I think you all are able to feel my children through the force. My tiny little eggs"

OOC: Voda's Farseeing +8


----------



## Rhun (May 24, 2007)

Anariel nods and take Lorem's offered arm. "An excellent idea. Let us see what the Force reveals to us, and we can make additional plans based on that."


----------



## possum (May 24, 2007)

You know, I don't think that I've actually had anybody reproduce in one of my games before...

And to the farseeing...  I could be very mean and produce a vision that has no importance to the pirates.  A lot of raids have happened on Ossus, ya know...

Yeshua, Anariel, and Lorem close their eyes, each one of the Jedi sitting in a circle around a patch of ground.  They reach through the Force, each one trying to bolster the other into reaching the desired results.  Each recieves the image, though the result is somewhat different for each of you.

[sblock]

A human male stands in the middle of a moderate sized village, a statue of a man in a Republic Navy uniform behind him.  The sense of several other lifeforms surround him, three or four them teeming with the Force, as does the man.  He is clad in armor, and unsheathes a metal sword from his belt.  "Get them!" he cries out, brandishing his blade in the direction of an unseen foe.  The *snap-hiss* of five lightsabers igniting can be heard over the battle cries of the enemy.  Then you hear blasterfire and the bolts rebounding off several lightsabers.

[/sblock]

Voda's quest for the pirates, when he has more time, is as productive.

[sblock]The blurry curtains of the Force pull back as you attempt to view the pirates.  You see a small mess hall, at least 10 people are eating at the moment.  They are all human, at least those in the mess hall are.  A balding man in his mid-30s walks with much more food on his tray than the others, and a large sword in a scabbard on his belt.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2007)

Not having as much facility in Farseeing as the others, and unwilling to have all her classmates in a trance at once with no one on guard, Kestrel simply waits outside the circle, watching and wondering what the force is revealing to them. Though she's tried to repress it, her impatience is growing under her skin...a need to -act-, to -do something-. What if there's another raid happening now? What if it's already too late?

She takes a deep breath and summons calm. No battle was ever won with rashness. Still, she can't help wonder if their obsessive quest for ever more information is a cover for something. It seemed to her, more and more, that the best place to learn more now was out there, in the thick of things. Was it carefully covered fear, masquerading as intellectualism, that held them here?

It was something to think about.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2007)

> You know, I don't think that I've actually had anybody reproduce in one of my games before...



 I was wanting to do so since I pick this crab-head race. But I couldn't actually do it...I was hoping not to jump so fast to the farseeing thing... It would be nice if we had some time to enter the forest, describe the things a little bit... I don't know. To fast for me >.<    =)
Oh and I think Voda were to search the force users and the others to search the future rides. I think.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 24, 2007)

OOC: Yeah, Voda was the one who was seeking the force users, and the others were seeking the location of the next raid.  The logic being that the force users would be in the present therefor easier to gain a vision of, while the next raid was in the future and therefor more difficult.  Also, we aren't searching for past raids on Ossus, were searching future raids on the fornost system by the pirate group we're trying to stop.


----------



## Ambrus (May 25, 2007)

OOC: I agree with Voda, I was likewise looking forward to role-playing entering the forest, settling in and so on. As is the group was in the library's atrium and we still haven't gotten an answer from you about whether the transport is being readied and whether the transmission has arrived. Please make a bit more effort to describing the transition from one scene to the next; I'm getting whip-lash.

Dire Lemming is also correct, we wouldn't catch sight of a random past raid since we're specifically trying to gain a vision of the next raid in the future. Also, I don't understand Voda's vision. Why is he seeing a vision of Ossus? He was trying to gain a vision of the Farnost force-using pirates in the present... What was the DC? Couldn't he have simply taken 10 to succeed automatically?


----------



## possum (May 25, 2007)

Apologies, I'll change the vision.  I'm sorry for the inability to let you all roleplay the way to the forest.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 25, 2007)

OOC: Heh, figures Voda would get the exact same information as us only less.   
You're useless Voda!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 26, 2007)

Shut up or I will toss my eggs at you! They are sticky


----------



## possum (May 26, 2007)

I don't want to make it too easy on you guys, right?  Besides, if you all compare visions, the two central figures in both are the same guy.  Could be the leader?  

As to the location, the Force moves in strange ways.  I'm sure if you study the settlements, you'll find the next place that they'll raid.

And there will be no egg-throwing in this thread!  Or the OOC one, for that matter.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 26, 2007)

Yeshua opens his eyes and looks around, seeing Kestrel figiting boredly off to the side.  "That vision was not... reasuring...  Still, at least we gained a clue as to the location of the pirate's next attack."


----------



## Ambrus (May 26, 2007)

After having lead the others into the glade, Lorem had removed his Jedi robe, planted his feet firmly in the ground and stretched out the mass of his body to grow to a height of almost ten meters. Spreading his arms and head-vines to catch the sun, the thinned out neti had offered his friends the benefit of shade throughout their hour-long meditations. At the sound of Yeshua's voice, Lorem opens his liquid amber eyes to gaze down on the padawans far bellow. His baritone voice booms from up above as the neti sways gently in the breeze.

_"Yes, if we can identify the republic soldier statue we may be able to find the settlement. Let us hope there are not very many such statues in the Farnost system. I'd likewise be curious to try and identify the swordsman; he may have a republic record. I am dismayed however at the sound of the five lightsabers in the vision; it would seem likely that they are ours and that, if we go to this settlement, my initial plan will fail as we will end up in a direct confrontation with the pirates."_

Their task here finished, the neti begins to retract and compress the mass of his body once more to assume a moderately-sized humanoid form. Donning his robe Lorem takes his datapad in hand, initiates a drawing program and begins rendering accurate illustrations of the statue and swordsman from memory [Craft (illustration) +5].

_"We should return to the library to initiate a computer search of the republic database."_


----------



## possum (May 27, 2007)

Lorem is able to fairly reproduce the man that featured prominently in his vision.  

[sblock]Sadly, like most of the pirates, he doesn't have a criminal record and there are no official records of his existence.  It could be that it has been so long since he has gotten in official and legal I.D.

As to the statue of the Republic Naval officer, it is learned that the statue of Admiral Saul Lekine was erected in the town of Fairworth on Farost 3.  It was from that planet that Adm. Lekine staged his battle against the Sith in the Great Hyperspace War.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2007)

Voda walks throug the forest, searchin a suitable water body for her eggs. Finally she founds a somehow large pond, not a lake, but it would be enough. 
The krevaaki got int it, swimming some feets. From outside, only Vodas head was visible, and after a few minutes, there can be seen around 100 intense-red eggs, floating around the padawan. The eggs soon hatched, releasing the young larvae into the water, which started swiming around their mother, in perfect syncrony (how do you spell that?). Afetr a short swim with his rcently born childs, Voda retur to firm land. Her larvae disperse in the shallow waters.
Happily the young padawan finds his peers meditating, and sits next to them, and starts meditating herself.

After she wokes up, Voda tells his companions about his dream.

"There was a big table, filled mostly of humans. They were eating... I also recall a man... Oldr than you all" Voda points at his human companions. "He had more food than the others in his tray... May be his leader. I recall some kind of sword in his belt. "


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 27, 2007)

Yeshua listens to Voda's explanation and nods, "That seems to confirm it.  We also saw a human man with a sword, and he seemed to be the leader as well.  Were you able to tell anything else about the others?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2007)

"What about where they were?" Kestrel wants to know. "Were there any signs about where they were, or how to find them?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 27, 2007)

Yeshua glances at Kestrel, "Well as Lorem said, in our vision there was a settlement, and a statue of a Republic soldier.  I know you're feeling restless Kestrel, but you must try to be patient.  I want to stop these pirates quickly too, but Lorem is right, we shouldn't be hasty.  If we rush into things it'll cause more harm than good." He stands, and moves a bit away from the others.  "If you want we could spar for a while while Lorem does his research."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 28, 2007)

"Mostly humans, eating in a big hall, but the room lacked of any particular object that could be used to identify it... More I don't remember." Voda answer. e looks beside his shoulder in the direction of the pond, then sigh.


----------



## Shayuri (May 28, 2007)

Kestrel looks a bit stung at Yeshua's words, and shrugs defensively. 

"I didn't mean to be impatient...I was only trying to give some focus to their recall, towards details that we'll need. I mean, I'm sure knowing what the leader looks like will be useful eventually, but if we don't know where to look, it doesn't really matter what his appearance is, does it? It's not rash of me to point that out, I think."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 28, 2007)

"Of course not Kestrel. The data you mantion is essencial as you said, but unfortunaly, we can do anything but wait for Lorem to succed." Voda says


----------



## Ambrus (May 28, 2007)

Lorem remains standing in the clearing while he works on his datapad; seemingly content to remain in their sylvan surroundings rather than head back towards the library so soon. Using his long twig-like fingers the neti deftly traces the features of the two men as he remembers them, all while listening to his companions' exchange. When satisfied that the images are accurate, the padawan pulls his comlink from a pocket and attaches the device to the larger datapad. Punching in the Great Library's communication network frequency into the device, Lorem uploads the two images to the facility's powerful central computer to initiate a facial-feature recognition and identification search of all Republic databases. Leaving instructions to cross-reference the results with the Farnost system civic database, the neti sets his datapad aside to join in on the discussion.

_"I believe you're correct Kestrel, without a destination in our sights we've nowhere to start. Unfortunately, as I mentioned, it seems my plan is somehow flawed. In our vision it appeared that, if we were to go directly to the raid site, that we'd be bound to fail to covertly stow aboard their vessels during the raid as we intended. Instead the vision seemed to indicate that we'd end up in an armed conflict with the pirates taking shots at us with their blasters. I'm uncertain how we might go about changing that outcome to something more desirable..."_ The neti bows his head, seemingly content to contemplate his own roots.

A soft chirping sound issuing from Lorem's datapad indicates that the Library's mainframe has completed its assigned search. Taking the device in hand, the neti quickly scans the readout before relating the results to his companions. _"It seems our mysterious swordsman isn't listed in any Republic database; or possibly my rendering of him wasn't sufficient to make a match. Unfortunate...

The statue in our vision however would appear to be that of one Admiral Saul Lekine, an acclaimed hero of the Great Hyperspace War. One such statue is listed in the Farnost civic database as being located in a settlement named 'Fairworth' on Farost 3. Well, it would appear that we now know the site of the pirates' next raid. Now what to do with this information... Suggestions?"_


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2007)

Yeshua can't seem to think of a response to Kestrel so he instead turns to Lorem, "Hm... well, despite the content of the vision, I still think we had better go there even if it's for no other reason than to spy on the pirates.  We can't just avoid going to the settlement because of the vision.  Even if we do not attempt to sneak aboard one of the ships we'll at least be able to see a bit more about the pirates, and the way they woek."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2007)

Voda thinks for a moment: "May be coordinate eforts with the local militia we could be able to set an ambush and capture the leader... Without their captain the pirates may be willing to depart the system... Or we could negotiate with them with the release of the leader... Or we could set traps and mines in the local banks after evacuating the city, and terminate the problem with a big blast... Quite primitive, but simple and efficient."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2007)

Hmm second page?


----------



## possum (Jun 1, 2007)

I thought you guys were still RPing.  Should I move on?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 1, 2007)

I thought so too, but Yeshua has nothing else to say yet.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 1, 2007)

Well Voda sugested something, I dont know what the others think.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeshua stares at Voda incredulously, and has to consciously restrain himself from yelling at him,  "I- I don't think using explosives is a good idea...  There would be significant damage to the surounding area, and there's no guaranteeing their effectiveness.  They would also only destroy anything that was already on the ground.  The pirates that remained in orbit would likely deal harsh retribution to the Farnostians for such a blatant display of defiance.  I think we should try to resolve this with as little loss of life as possible."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 1, 2007)

"May be you are right." She blinks his big eyes, like he didn't understand his peer "But there would be only the looses of the pirates who landed..." then he finally understand Yeshuas words "Oh you mean for the retribution! Well that's a problem..." She lift his shoulders a bit. "What should we do now?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 1, 2007)

"Well I suppose we should see if the ship is ready to leave."  He glances at Lorem, "Is there anything else you think we should research before we go?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 1, 2007)

Voda seems lost minded. His recent comment susited a big shouting, and indeed it was a stupid idea. _What was I thinking? _She asks herself. A little blue she sits near a big oak, watching the point of her staff. Distracted she watch it while moving it side to side, like a bored child.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 1, 2007)

OOC: Just to be clear, Yeshua didn't yell, he just had to try hard to keep from yelling.

Yeshua watches Voda's odd behavior and worries that he is perhaps the cause.  "Voda?"  he says hesitantly, as he approaches his fellow padawan.  "Er... I'm sorry if I seemed irrtable... it's just that... well, no, there's no excuse.  I'm sorry."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 1, 2007)

OOC: ^^ the crab man behaivour wasn't caused by yeshua, he is like this since he awaked.

Voda watch at the young human, trying to apollogies. He didn't understand at first, hes mind is somwhere else. He blink twise, and then understood what his companion was trying to do, so he gesture as he could what humans call smile. Krevaakis mouth do not have teeth, so Yeshua was shown a hollow cavity.
"You don't need to worry, I say something sense less and you correct me, and that's good." he scratchs his head "I'm a bit strange since I lay my eggs, I'm somehow disconnected with my suroundingsm but emotionally unstable at the same time. May be because it's my first hatch on other planet... I'm kind of worry for my offpring. In Krevas there are predators in the lakes, but anyways, after a few years I had the opportunity to see some of my grown up children. But here, I'm not sure I will see any of them again. And the strange thing is that this actually wouldn boder me in normal situations, but since I awaken from the meditation has been in my mind, spinning around... Strange. " he shakes his head. "I woun't bore you with this" he says as he step up "Thank you for your concern Yeshua, I appreciate it" the krevaaki says, taking the padawans shoulder with his tentacle.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 2, 2007)

OOC: I'd been waiting to hear Anariel, Kestrel's and Master Thy'Wen's opinions; but it doesn't seem they're going to offer any. Rhun hasn't posted anything at all in over a week. :\ 


			
				Yeshua said:
			
		

> He glances at Lorem, "Is there anything else you think we should research before we go?"



Lorem looks up from his roots to regard the human. _"Research? No. I believe there's little more to be learned here; though I believe our time was well spent. We can formulate our plan while en route." _Turning, the neti reluctantly strides out of the woodland glade back towards the facility's spaceport.

_"I'm still dubious about heading directly to Fairworth though; it would seem that doing so will precipitate an armed battle between us and a pirate raiding party. Even if we were to prevail in such a conflict, there's no predicting how the ship-bound pirates might react. They could, for instance, flee the system or just as easily retaliate by bombarding the surface of Farost 3 while we're still on it. We'd be powerless to prevent such a retaliatory strike..."_

As he walks, Lorem turns towards the camaasi. _"What do you think Master? Since we heard the sound of five lightsabers igniting in our vision it seems likely that you will be by our side if these events come to pass."_


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 2, 2007)

OOC: Really?  Does one of us not have a lightsaber?    By the way, I think Rhun has been pretty busy with RL stuff lately, his posting in his ToEE game is down as well.


----------



## possum (Jun 2, 2007)

I was under the impression that every single one of you had a lightsaber as well.  Voda has one, and he's the one who has the most chance of _not_ having one.  Needless to say, the vision was written with me thinking that everyone had a lightsaber.

"If you need help in the mission," Master Thy'Wen replies to his student's question, I would be glad to help you if it is truly needed."


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 4, 2007)

OOC: My mistake. For some reason I completely spaced on the fact that there were in fact *five* padawans in the group.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeshua gives Lorem a funny look.  "Uh, Lorem... there are five of _us_... Master would make six."  He turns to Master Thy'Wen, "Master, I think we can handle this so long as we are careful.  Besides, we will never become more than Padawans if we must rely on our master all the time.  I think Lorem feels the same...all the thoughts he has in his mind just get mixed up sometimes."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2007)

"So, would you agree to go see if the ship is ready?" Voda says.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2007)

*Sorry for not posting much guys, but at this point I've nothing to add. Besides being busy in real life, I don't think there is much more to be learned until we head for Farnost*


Anariel bows to Master Thy'Wen. "Your offer of aid is most appreciated, Master. But I am of the same mind as Yeshua. If we are ever to become Jedi Knights, we must learn resposibility and independence."


----------



## possum (Jun 4, 2007)

"That is very true, Anariel," Master Thy'Wen replies to his student's comment.  "Yet you need not die just because you wish to prove that you are capable of doing a difficult mission by yourself or without the help of more experienced Jedi.  I remember a mission that I had when I was young.  I, too, was proud of my own abilities and resisted the urge to call in help.  Many died because of my pride.  Lives that could have been saved if I had only called in the help that I needed.  Do you all understand what I am saying?" he asks.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2007)

"I think so," Kestrel says slowly. "But I'm a little confused too. You said before you had your own mission to do, and seemed confident we could do this one."

"Has that changed?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 4, 2007)

The words having been taken from his mouth by Kestrel, Yeshua simply nods.


----------



## possum (Jun 5, 2007)

"Not much has changed, Padawan, and I am still very confident in your abilities and those of my other students.  I am only stating that if by some reason that you do require assistance, you or the others should ask for it."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2007)

Kestrel nods.

"I believe we can do this," she says earnestly. "But I thank you, Master, for the reminder that we can call on you, when need be."


----------



## possum (Jun 5, 2007)

All ready to get back on the ship?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2007)

*Anariel is ready.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 5, 2007)

(Yeshua wanted to sneak back to the library to see if he could find any more information on that Coruscant cantina.  Other than that, he's ready.)


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 5, 2007)

OOC: I mentioned in post 265 that Lorem was leading the group back towards the ship.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2007)

Kestrel ambles amiably alongside Anariel as all approach...er...the ship.


----------



## possum (Jun 6, 2007)

As you return to the ship, the few non-Jedi officials at the Great Library are busy refueling and restocking the ship for its trip to the Farost system.  The pilot looks at the group expectantly.  "Ready t'go?" he asks.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2007)

Anariel nods at the pilot. "The sooner we are underway, the sooner the situation can be dealt with."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeshua nods.

(So then that means I didn't get a chance to sneak back and look up the info? :\)


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Lorem nods to the pilot and turns to his camaasi companion. _"I take it then, Master, that this is where we part ways?"_


----------



## possum (Jun 6, 2007)

Unfortunately not, DL.

Master Thy'Wen nods at Lorem's question.  "Indeed it is.  Trust in all that I have taught you and your own instincts.  May the Force be with you all."

As his conversation with Lorem ends and the rest of the students begin to enter the ship, Master Thy'Wen stops Voda.  "It is at last minute, but you should listen well to what I have to say in the newxt few minutes."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2007)

Anariel offers a bow to Master Thy'Wen. "I'm sure we will see you again soon, Master. May the Force be with you." With that, she continues up the ramp and into the ship to prepare for the voyage to Farnost.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 6, 2007)

Yehua bows as well, saying "May the force be with you." Before turning to board the ship.  He glances back over his shoulder at Voda, wondering what it is that their master wishes to tell him.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 6, 2007)

Voda looks to his master, the he remembers "Oh yes master, please proceed, I'm listening" Voda walks a few steps aside from his other peers, folowing his master


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 7, 2007)

Kestrel nods and echoes the refrain, "May the Force be with you," to her Master, and with a curious glance at Voda, she ascends the ramp into the ship proper.

"What do you think he's talking about to Voda and not us?" she asks Yeshua as she passes him in the corridor.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 7, 2007)

Lorem inclines his head to his master as he steps onto the transport's ramp. _"And with you as well Master."_


----------



## possum (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice post time, Ambrus.  Did anyone have trouble connecting to this site for the past few days?  Or was it just me?

Master Thy'Wen bows his head to Lorem as the Neti Jedi apprentice boards the ship.  He then turns to Voda.  

[sblock]"It is obvious to both of us that--unlike the others--you are not quite ready for the rank of Jedi Knight.  As a result, this mission may be a little more challenging for you than it is the rest of your classmates.  You know already the three basic components of Force powers, but you only know the Jedi way of using one.  Trust in your training during this mission, both from me and your other teachers."  His voice becomes low, almost as if he doesn't want anyone else to hear it.  "There are some that say only the Jedi way is correct, but in my years as a Jedi, I've found that that is not always correct.  Trust your own feelings, and beware of acting upon any of your negative emotions.  Beware the dark side, Voda, that's the only real teaching that I can give you right now.  May the Force be with you, Padawan."[/sblock]

Shayuri, make a Listen check.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 7, 2007)

(I did!)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2007)

*Yes, EN World was down since about mid-day yesterday until this morning, though judging by Shayuri's post, it must have been up for a bit last night.*


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 7, 2007)

(Augh! Dang and blast. I misread your post. I thought he invited ALL of us to listen, but he was just talking to Voda. I retract my response and will edit it accordingly. My apologies.)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Kestrel nods and echoes the refrain, "May the Force be with you," to her Master, and with a curious glance at Voda, she ascends the ramp into the ship proper.
> 
> "What do you think he's talking about to Voda and not us?" she asks Yeshua as she passes him in the corridor.




Yeshua shrugs, "Most likely something that has to do with Voda alone.  Perhaps something that would be embarassing if it were said in front of all of us.  It's best not to worry about it though.  Master Thy'Wen, wouldn't keep important information from us if doing so would put us in danger."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 7, 2007)

Kestrel nods sagely. "Oh, I'm sure not...I suppose I'm just being too inquisitive." She smiles. "I remember once, I was confused about how he'd counsel against being impulsive and rash...because that's still something I have to be careful of...and yet, then he'd turn around and say how we shouldn't overthink; that a Jedi trusts his instincts."

She sighs and leans against the bulkhead, momentarily lost in rememberance.

"I asked him...how can you tell the difference between being impulsive, and acting on your instincts?"

The Echani gives Yeshua a wry look and finishes, "He said back, 'Good! Now you're thinking like a Jedi.'" She shrugs. "At the time, it didn't seem like any help at all. It wasn't until later that I finally realized what he was saying."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeshua smiles at the story and nods.  "The exact same thing once happened to me." he says with a chuckle.


----------



## possum (Jun 9, 2007)

Um, Voda?


----------



## possum (Jun 12, 2007)

Well, that's not very encouraging...  I'll NPC him for this mission or until he gets back.  Afterwards... I dunno.

With everyone now onboard the ship, the pilot walks back to the main seating area, ensuring that everyone is strapped in for the trip out of the atmosphere of Ossus.  "I know the system that we're going to," he reports, "what's the planet?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 12, 2007)

"Farnost- .... uh"  Yeshua looks at Lorem.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2007)

possum said:
			
		

> With everyone now onboard the ship, the pilot walks back to the main seating area, ensuring that everyone is strapped in for the trip out of the atmosphere of Ossus.  "I know the system that we're going to," he reports, "what's the planet?"





Anariel steps up to the pilot. "Farnost 3, please."


----------



## possum (Jun 15, 2007)

The pilot nods and and heads back to the cockpit.  It is only minutes later when the repulsorlifts propel the spacecraft into the atmosphere.  After that, it doesn't take long for the craft to exit Ossus' gravity well and into hyperspace.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2007)

"Well, I suppose I will retire and try to get some rest." Anariel nods to he companions. "It has been a long day." With the, she smiles and turns to make her way to her quarters.


----------



## possum (Jun 17, 2007)

It is only a matter of days before the ship you're on reaches Farnost 3.  When you set down on the planet, the first thing that you feel physically is the humidity.  A storm is coming up, that you can feel.

You're greeted at the small spaceport by a few diplomats--all female--who welcome you to the planet and thank you for arriving.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeshua bows politely to the diplomats as they greet him;  "We're honored by your welcome.  Is there anything specific we are needed for before starting our mission?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2007)

Kestrel imitates Yeshua, bowing to the entourage, though something still tickles in the back of her head about all this. The whole thing seems kind of...odd. Then again, she was brought up in a very straightforward culture. Intrigue and deceit were things she still had some difficulty with.


----------



## possum (Jun 18, 2007)

"There is nothing needed, Jedi," the closest member of the diplomats says, bowing to the group.  "Our mistress just wanted us to formally greet you and direct you all to the 'headquarters' we have prepared for you."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2007)

"Thank you," says Anariel, with a short bow to the diplomats. "Let us be on our way to these headquarters so that we can get our investigation underway."


----------



## possum (Jun 19, 2007)

The diplomats lead you to the location set aside for your headquarters.  About halfway there, you pass the statue of the Republic naval commander that beat the Sith back a millenium ago.  It is a lavish apartment sized room in the city's government building.  Several computer consoles line the walls of the room, which if under additional scrutiny, is revealed to have several important pieces of information of the previous attacks collected on them.    Several pallets line the floor, enough for every one of you to sleep on.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2007)

Anariel takes careful not to mentally mark the place where the statue of the republic soldiers stands, so that they can easily find their way back.

Once within the the apartment, she moves the the consoles and begins to look for useful information on the attacks.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 19, 2007)

(So just to clear it up, we are in fact in the city in which the next attack will supposedly take place?)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2007)

*DL, this appears to be the city that appeared in our vision. The statue of the republic soldier was central to that vision.*


----------



## possum (Jun 19, 2007)

I can't say at the moment.  Do to the nature of the information, I can't say that it is within 100%.  It does appear to be the statue, however...

The computers mainly contain what you've already seen, with the exception of a few more sources.  Careful reading indicates that the "new" information is actually redundant.  It's basically an in-universe way for you to review the information you've already recieved.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2007)

Kestrel sets her things down by a pallet and peers out the curtain for a moment before turning to the others.

"And now what? We wait for the attack?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 19, 2007)

"I don't like the idea of simply waiting for an enemy we are unsure will even appear, but I can see no alternative at this point.  It's pretty certain that here is where they will next attack, so our best option is to wait here for that to happen and see what we can do when the time comes.  I hope to avoid open conflict if at all posible though."

Yeshua glances at the diplomats, remmembering what Lorem said about traitors within the government.  He wonders nervously whether any of these women are one.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2007)

Anariel considers Kestrel's question. "While we could certainly wait, perhaps there are more productive things we could be doing. I would like to take a look around this city, perhaps starting at the statue."


----------



## possum (Jun 20, 2007)

Let me try to construct a very crude map of the immediate area in Paint for you guys.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2007)

Anariel moves to the door, prepared to scout out the town. "Would anyone like to accompany me? I'd like to check out that statue we passed on the way here."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2007)

"I'll go," Kestrel says at once. "I wouldn't mind getting a better look around anyway if we're going to fight here."


----------



## possum (Jun 21, 2007)

I told you all that it was going to be crude, so I warned you.

[sblock]






[/sblock]

The group of Jedi walks to the central square where the vision that the group experienced took place.  Lorem nods his head as he views the four-meter tall statue of the Republic Navy officer that saved the system.  The buildings around the square are mainly government offices, with a few small, two story shops around them.  A few decorative trees surround the statue, as do a few park benches.

Being relatively close to the day of the next raid, you can sense the citizens of the town at unease, wondering if the rumors are true that this town will be the next to be hit.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2007)

*That is pretty crude...looks very similar to the city maps that I make!  *


Anariel looks about the area, trying to determine a good spot to use to ambush or observe the pirates, without being seen themselves. Perhaps they would be able to hide and then follow the bandits back to their vessel.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeshua walks around the statue, trying to find the posision from which the vision occured.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 22, 2007)

"Yeshua...can you tell which way they came from? We could use that to set an ambush," Kestrel speculates, looking around at the buildings.


----------



## possum (Jun 22, 2007)

As Yeshua looks around the square, searching for any clues as to where the enemy would attack.  It seems from the layout of the square both in reality and in the vision, that they attacked from the northeast.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2007)

Anariel steps closer to confer with her companions. "I do not think we will want to engage the raiders in battle, yet. If we want to find their base of operations, we will have to find a way to infilitrate their vessels."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeshua nods. "I agree, we can't kill them all, and we shouldn't seek to.  In any case, it seems they will come fromthe northeast if our vision can be trusted that far."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 22, 2007)

"Good points," Kestrel agrees. "Then I propose this: We wait in hiding for the attack. While they are here, we backtrack them to their landing ships, sneak on board and stow away. When they return, they'll bring us right back to their main ship in orbit."


----------



## possum (Jun 25, 2007)

Lorem nods at Kestrel's suggestion before saying that the idea was a good one.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2007)

Anariel nods. "I like it. I like it a lot."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeshua nods. "It's certainly risky, but it should work if we're careful."


----------



## possum (Jun 28, 2007)

Ready to proceed with the pirate's attack?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 29, 2007)

*Ready to proceed here.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 30, 2007)

I guess so.


----------



## possum (Jun 30, 2007)

During your study of the area around the the statue, you are able to learn several ways that an ambush could be planned.  You're now holed up in one of the side buildings around the great square.  It has been three days since you first arrived on planet, and hours after you have begun your vigil.  The sun slowly begins to sink in the sky, making you wonder if the pirates are actually going to arrive at all.  After all, wasn't it mid-day in your vision of the attack?

Then a sonic boom roars in the distance as a massive craft soars through the atmosphere.  A nearly deafening explosion reverberates through the city as the ship's laser cannons level a relatively nearby building.  The aftermath rattles your teeth, Voda's exoskeleton, and Lorem's bark.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2007)

Kestrel scowls and murmurs, "It will be hard to just hide and watch this..."

Nevertheless, she struggles to clear her mind and feelings, and wait for the opportune moment to find the pirate landing craft.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 30, 2007)

Anariel nods and places a hand on Kestrel's shoulder. "It is doubtful that they will meet any opposition. The townsfolk have fled to their shelters. We must simply bide our time and await the proper opportunity."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeshua nods to the others and then looks back out the window.


----------



## possum (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeshua looks out the window after the ship goes by.  A few minutes later, thirty pirates begin to walk into the square.  Make a Hide Check to make sure you're not spotted


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 1, 2007)

Hide Check: 12


----------



## possum (Jul 1, 2007)

As the pirates march into the square, Yeshua is able to study them heavily.  They are armored, with vibroweapons and blaster pistols secure in holsters.  They are several species strong, Duros being the second most populous species in their ranks.  Around the front of the invasion force is the man you saw in your vision.  He seems to be even more menacing in person.  

A strange feeling washes over the Jedi as you see the pirates march.  You can't explain it, but it doesn't feel normal.

By chance, one of the pirates happens to look up at the side building where Yeshua is.  The Jedi ducks under the window or perhaps moves to the side quickly.  He doesn't know, however, if has been seen or not.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeshua stays hidden, still listening to whatever can be heard, but not wanting to poke his head out again until he is reletively certain her hasn't been seen.


----------



## possum (Jul 1, 2007)

Soon after Yeshua leaves his window hideaway, another tingling at the back of your necks alerts you to something not being right.  Perhaps Yeshua was seen by the pirates as he ducked behind cover.  Whatever, something's going to happen soon...


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 1, 2007)

Kestrel backs away from the window, towards the door of the room. She takes up a position right beside the door and prepares to strike anyone that might come bursting through.


----------



## possum (Jul 1, 2007)

Can I confirm that you're readying an action to attack the next person that comes through the door?  If so, can I get an attack role?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 1, 2007)

(OOC - I'm actually on a friend's computer, so my sheet isn't on it. Let me see if I can find a link to the Rogue's Gallery... Or if you have her sheet handy, feel free to roll for me this once. I should...if the Force is with me...be back on my own computer tomorrow or Tuesday.)


----------



## possum (Jul 1, 2007)

It's probably in the first pages of this thread.  I didn't have an RG, sadly.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 1, 2007)

Anariel follows Kestrel's lead, taking up position on the other side of the door. Saber in hand, she stands ready to ignite it and strike at a moment's notice.

*Ready action to attack anyone coming through the door.
Attack 23
Damage 6
*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeshua moves away from the window and next to the others.  Not really having a good position to strike from while remaining out of sight of anyone in the doorway with the other two positioned as they are, he doesn't ready an attack but instead listens carefully.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2007)

(gah, apologies for delay. Man, I hope I get this place...)

Kestrel attack: 25 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1131496
Damage: 15
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1131498


----------



## possum (Jul 2, 2007)

The door hisses quietly as the pirates assigned to check out the room slowly enter.  At the same time, Kestrel and Anariel ignite their blades and plunge them into the leading pirate's body.  He barely has to time to utter a cry of surprise before his lifeless body falls to the ground.

You two have the surprise round.  What happens to the two other pirates sent to check the building out?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 3, 2007)

Kestrel suppresses the urge to strike and instead holds her lightsaber forth towards the leftmost pirate.

"Drop your weapons and communicators and stay where you are!" she snaps at them. "Surrender and you will not be harmed!"


----------



## possum (Jul 4, 2007)

After seeing their partner in crime being run through by two Jedi, the remaining three pirates stammer slightly before slowly undoing their belts.  It isn't long before three blaster pistols and three vibroblades are tossed into the room with you.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeshua moves from his hiding place to get a better look at the first pirate and be absolutly certain of his fate.  He then turns to the other three.  "Come in here.  We do not with to cause you harm but we won't hesitate if you try anything foolish."  Yeshua takes a good look at the other tree pirates as well.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 4, 2007)

Kestrel nods and edges out of the room and behind the pirates, using her lightsaber to herd the outlaws back inside for a little chat.


----------



## possum (Jul 4, 2007)

The pirates cautiously move forward into the room, not wanting to meet the same fate as their friend.  "We surrender!" one of them says.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 4, 2007)

(OOC: Can we get a basic description of these pirates?  Species, Sex, any unusual traits?)

Yeshua nods, "Just remember that and there will be no problems.  What is your purpose here?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 4, 2007)

Kestrel looks them up and down, and closes the door behind her.

"Three pirates...three of us," she muses. "This gives me an idea."

She glances at Anariel. "What do you think? Will their clothes fit us?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 4, 2007)

Anariel looks over the pirates with an appraising eye, turning her lightsaber off as she does so. "They may just fit at that," she says.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeshua glances from Kestrel to Anariel. "What are you thinking?" he inquires.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 4, 2007)

"We'll have to take their place," Kestrel says. "We'll have them call in and say the coast is clear, then...in their clothes...go back to the landing ship. If they know we were fighting them, they might try to use the innocent people here to force us to submit."

"This way, we not only can easily get on the ship, but they'll never know we were here."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 4, 2007)

"That could work great except... Don't you think they would recognize us?  Or rather notice that they didn't recognize us?"  Yeshua looks at the pirates again.  "Well?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 4, 2007)

"That's why we make THEM call in," Kestrel says. "They can say there was an accident...one of them needs some medical assistance. The ship pilots won't get a good look at us as we get on, and none of the pirates will see us up close."


----------



## possum (Jul 5, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Kestrel looks them up and down, and closes the door behind her.
> 
> "Three pirates...three of us," she muses. "This gives me an idea."
> 
> She glances at Anariel. "What do you think? Will their clothes fit us?"




There's more than three of you.  I'm NPCing Lorem and Voda so they don't just drop off the earth.  They could, however, presumably keep the prisoners under guard.  The clothes of the pirates will fit, BTW."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2007)

(arr...Kestrel was saying 'three of us' meaning three humans. Clearly human pirate clothes wouldn't fit our two aliens.   Though I admit, I forgot to include them in the plan. Doh!)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 5, 2007)

"Well, I'm worried your voice will be a dead give away.  You don't exactly sound like a hardened pirate.  We're going to have to talk to someone eventually, and we can't just kill everyone on board if we're found out.  I also, is it just me or are there no women in this group?"  Yeshua looks at the pirates again.  "I think that could be a big problem don't you?  That, and we'd probably be expected to know our way around.  There are just too many ways this could go wrong."


----------



## possum (Jul 7, 2007)

"If you are entirely certain that this will work," Lorem volunteers, "Voda and myself will watch over our prisoners.

At Yeshua's question the three captured pirates heavily agree with the Jedi's suggestion.  "Yes," they whisper, "we're just insignificant in the organization.  Hardly missed we are," he adds.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 7, 2007)

Kestrel gives the pirates an annoyed glance, then looks at Yeshua.

"There's no way to do this that doesn't involve risk," she tells him flatly. "Even sneaking on board was risky. Now that plan won't work anymore. If the pirates don't hear back from these men, and they aren't accounted for, they'll know something happened. If they find us, we could be captured or killed. If they don't find us, they can hold everyone on this planet hostage to force us to comply. The way I see things, our -only- hope is to try to convince the pirates that nothing of consequence happened here, and that the three pirates they sent are just going back to the shuttle because of some stupid accident."

She takes a deep breath and lets it out.

"If you have another idea, I'm open to it. But we have to decide quickly. I doubt the others will wait much longer before trying to contact their scouts."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeshua sighs, "Well, you have a good point, but there were four of them, so making it seem like nothing happened at all will be next to imossible.  And if we have to make up an excuse, they're bound to notice that two of their men came back as women."  Yeshua looks at the pirates again, and then goes to peek out the window.  "I agree we need to come up with something quickly though."

(OOC: So all four pirates are human males?  How are they dressed anyway?)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2007)

"I think, as long as we keep our distance from the pirates, we can pass ourselves off. The pilots of the shuttles won't see us up close. There probably aren't many people still on the shuttles. We can hide on board. By the time they realize a few pirates are missing, we should be on our way back. Just to make sure we're clear, this is what I'm suggesting."

She motions at the pirates. "We have them call in, as if all was well, but an accident caused an injury that needs help available at the shuttle. We go to the shuttle, one of us posing as the injured one. Once we're on the shuttle, we find a place on board to hide. The main thing we're depending on is a certain lack of interest in the fates of these three...and a lack of communication between pirates about what must seem to be a very trivial detail. As long as those take place, we should be fine. In the meantime, we restrain these pirates here without their equipment. When the shuttles leave, Lorem and Voda can take them in for further questioning and arrest."

(I'm pretty sure there's three pirates...one who busted the door in, and we killed, and two that were right behind him. Isn't that right GM?)


----------



## possum (Jul 8, 2007)

possum said:
			
		

> After seeing their partner in crime being run through by two Jedi, the remaining three pirates stammer slightly before slowly undoing their belts.  It isn't long before three blaster pistols and three vibroblades are tossed into the room with you.




The original post.  Any potential posts following it mentioning only two surviving pirates are in error.

As to their clothes, these particular pirates are wearing nerf leather jackets over a form of body armor.  Standard looking tan pants as well.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeshua looks out the window again and then returns to where the pirates are standing. "Well it'd be allot easier if to come up with a safer plan if we knew some things about them.  You three," he says, turning to the pirates. "tell us about your group.  Who're your leaders?  What kind of armaments do you have?  _Are_ there any females in your group?  How quickly will you be missed?  Remember that any help you give us will reflect favorably on you when your punishments are decided.  And the reverse is true if you lie to us."


----------



## possum (Jul 8, 2007)

"Our leader's name is Thorren," one of the captured pirates says, his face filled a slight bit of hope in regards to a reduced sentence.  "And he's a tyrant!  He keeps all of us in line by using a bunch of magic to make us fear him."

He seemingly ignores the rest of the questions for now, relieved to be in what he believes to be saf_er_ hands than he was that morning.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeshua raises an eyebrow.  "If you hate working for him so much why don't you get a real career?"  He shakes his head.  "What of the other force users in your group?"


----------



## possum (Jul 8, 2007)

"The last person who fled the group was a Rodian.  He fled from the ship, stealing Thorren's favorite staryacht about six years ago.  When they found him, they stuck his head in the middle of the dining hall.  An example of how'd they punish any deserters."

"There are about five, maybe six, others that can use magic.  They're nowhere near as powerful as Thorren, but are in his inner circle.  We've learned to fear them as well."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeshua frowns.  "I see, despicable.  What else can you tell us about Thorren the other force users?"


----------



## possum (Jul 8, 2007)

"They visibly use a little bit of magic to keep us in line, stuff like bending people to their will at times.  Thorren usually does the main amount of magic, though."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2007)

"Does he have a lightsaber?" Kestrel asks quietly. Her thoughts are easy to follow.

_Is he Jedi trained?_


----------



## possum (Jul 8, 2007)

"No, the captured pirate says.  "He has no energy sword, only a metallic one.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 8, 2007)

Anariel considers. "Lack of a lightsaber proves nothing; he could still be Jedi trained. Or, he could be trained in a different tradition of force use. It makes no matter."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeshua nods. "So tell us about these other.  What are their their species', genders, and names?  What do they look like?  Does Thorren threaten them as well?"


----------



## possum (Jul 10, 2007)

"They're human.  All male save for Thorren's woman.  I don't know if she wields magic or not," the frightened pirate says.  He then gives you the names of the rest of Thorren's circle, but none are recognizable.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeshua nods.  "Thank you, do you know if Thorren uses his 'magic' to keep them under his sway as he does you?  Even if you've only heard rumors please share them."  He glances at Kestral and Anariel.  "Also, are there any other females in you group besides,,, er, what was her name again?  Er well, of we are to sneak aboard to defeat your leader and free your comrades from his tyrany it'll be allot easier if they don't have to disguise their gender as well."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2007)

Anariel doesn't look pleased at the thought of disguising herself as a man in one of the captured pirates' clothing. Still, if it was the only way aboard on of the vessels, it would ahve to do. She remains silent for the moment, content to let Yeshua and Kestrel handle the questioning.


----------



## possum (Jul 11, 2007)

"Marissa," the pirate replies, saying the name again.  "And there are some women in our ranks.  Not many, but they do exist.  And, he warns.  "When you do try to tear the organization down be wary.  Not all of us are enslaved under his fist..."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeshua nods, not sure whether to be relieved at the information or not.  Well, he definitelly knew that the fact that some of them were actually loyal to their leader wasn't a good thing.  "Understood, we'll be sure to keep that in mind.  Is there anything else we should know know if we are to keep from being revealed?  Procedures and such."


----------



## possum (Jul 11, 2007)

"You should go to them soon.  The team will be missed.  Bring some loot along with you, it may help convince them that there's a reason for your tardiness."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeshua nods, "Very well, thank you.  If what you have said proves to be true, you will have been a great help to us, and I shall make certain that you are treeted fairly.  Er... now... we need to borrow your clothing."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2007)

Anariel nods and follow's Yeshua's lead, dressing in the clothing of one of the pirates.


----------



## possum (Jul 13, 2007)

Minutes later the three living pirates are clad only in their undergarments and are being held prisoner by both Lorem and Voda.  The two non-human Jedi assure you that the captive pirates will be safe under their watch.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2007)

"I'm sorry this plan means you can't come with us," Kestrel says...then pauses.

"Unless...they could be prisoners. But that could be bad if they want to question you or examine you too closely. Especially with a dark-side adept on their side." She scowls briefly.

"The Force be with you both."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeshua fidgets slightly, trying to adjust to the unfamiliar pirate clothes.  "Yes, may the Force be with you."  He nods.  "And here goes nothing."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeshua fidgets slightly, trying to adjust to the unfamiliar pirate clothes.  "Yes, may the Force be with you."  He nods and glances at Kestrel and Anariel.  "And here goes nothing."

(So what kind of body armor is this?  Does it have a helmet?)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2007)

Anariel nods a farewell to Lorem and Voda Vosa. She hoped this plan would work. Perhaps, with the aid of the Force, they just might pull off their infiltration.


----------



## possum (Jul 15, 2007)

They're simple blast vests.  +2 DR with a maximum dex bonus of 5.

The three human Jedi leave their alien compatriots behind to guard their prisoners while they leave the building behind them.  

What do you do, precisely?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 16, 2007)

(So our genders are not concealed then I suppose.)

Yeshua looks at his two fellow padawan's.  "Well, you won't be mistaken for men, that's for sure.  I suggest we get a vantage of the ship and wait until the pirates start returning before joining the crowd, then it's just a matter of how attentive they are." As he waits to hear the other's thoughts he checks to make sure his lightsaber is well hidden but still quickly accessable.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2007)

"We can buy some time by asking our prisoners to check in by comm," Kestrel suggests.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeshua shakes his head,  "From what they said they aren't even expected to check in, and if they were lying about that, we can't trust them not to warn the others about us...  Or anything else they said either... This whole plan depends on them being trustworthy.  That's why I'm concerned about it, but we don't have anything better."

(OOC: So no helmets right?  Did they even have comlinks?)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2007)

Kestrel nods. "We could return to the original idea of trying to sneak on, but that has a lot of risks to it too. I think this has a better chance of success."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2007)

Anariel finishes dressing as a pirate, doing her best to make herself look less feminine. "Whatever we decide to do, we had better do it in a hurry. We don't have much time to lose."


----------



## possum (Jul 20, 2007)

They do have comlinks, but no helmets.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 20, 2007)

Yesua turns to Kestral looking slightly confused.  "Wait, what has a better chance of success?  Why do we need to buy time?  The plan was to dress like the pirates and then return to their ship it was your idea.  So... What is it?  Are you having second thoughts?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2007)

Kestrel blinks and waves a hand to slow Yeshua down. She can't help but crack a smile too.

"Sorry, I wasn't being clear. The original plan, before we were spotted by these pirates, was to hide and sneak on board their shuttle. Once we were spotted, we changed that plan to impersonate the pirates and go on board their shuttle. I was merely commenting that we don't HAVE to impersonate them...we could still try to sneak on board. But I think impersonating them has a better chance of success."

"By buying time, I just meant that we might delay raising the pirates' suspicions, but that idea's already been shown not to work, so delaying any further is probably not a good idea."

"Do I still sound crazy?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeshua shakes his head, looking slightly embarrased.  "No no, nothing like that, no.  I understand.  These clothes will definitely help either way.  I'm kind of worried about what they'll think of you though, you're kinda young to be a pirate I'd think.  If there was some way we could make you look older...  Well I guess... you could always pretend to be an orphan who's fallen in with a bad crowd... or something..."  He makes a funny, thoughtful expression.  "Well you're right, we shouldn't waste time.  Let's find the ship.  We can watch them for a bit and see what we have to deal with."


----------



## possum (Jul 23, 2007)

And what are you going to do regarding contacting the pirates?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2007)

(As I recall, the pirate said contacting them would be a bad idea...and it sounds like we're going to accept that, unless Yesh and Anariel want to contact them? I'm fine with whatever we decide...)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 23, 2007)

(OOC: If someone is waiting for them to check in that means someone is waiting for them to come back.  And if someone is waiting for them to come back they're going to notice when they come back one man down, and with two of the remainder the wrong gender.  So our only chance is that they _aren't_ keeping track.  If they are, this plan is worthless.)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2007)

Anariel moves toward the door, ready to get underway. "Let's just go. Contacting the pirates is just another chance for them to realize we don't belong. We should try to avoid the pirates as much as possible, and hope that these disguises will work from a distance. Once we get on the ship, we find a place to hide."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 23, 2007)

(OOC:  What door?  We're standing out in the street discussing why we shouldn't just go find the ship and see what's what. :\  Or something...  But yes, that's what I've been trying to say... our team has rather bad comunication skills doesn't it?  )


Yeshua sighs,  "That's what I've been saying..." He then heads off in search of the ship.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2007)

(LOL...when did we leave the room? I thought we were in the room all this time, discussing this... Hee...and it should be noted before you sigh IC, that half this discussion has taken place OOC.  IC, I think we all came to the conclusion we should get started a whole page ago. )

(Argh, selective memory re: Helmets. I thought I remembered him saying there were, and it was the opposite. My BRAIN! *catches fire*  Arr, I saw it...too late. Thanks Lemming. )

Kestrel straightens the ill-fitting pirate garb then follows Yeshua and Anariel without further comment.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 23, 2007)

(OOC: There are also no helmets.  See the post at the top of the page.  )


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (LOL...when did we leave the room? I thought we were in the room all this time, discussing this... Hee...




*I wasn't aware we had left the room yet, either. *


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2007)

"Just try to keep your distance from any pirates we might see," advises Anariel as she walks along with Yeshua and Kestrel. "We should be okay from a distance."


----------



## possum (Jul 24, 2007)

The group sneaks out a back door of the office complex that you had been hiding in before the pirates landed, each Jedi silently hoping that the horde of pirates positioned in the square don't notice them.  As you move north, you soon come across the main drainage ditch for the city.  If you remember the maps correctly, the nearest bridge is one kilometer to the east, a walk that will add several precious minutes to your mission.  The current is moving far too fast for the group to safely swim across it.  In the distance past the ditch, the pirate's ship can barely be seen docked inside of a public park.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2007)

(How far across is the ditch? Could it be jumped? Perhaps using force-assist? )


----------



## possum (Jul 24, 2007)

(Waiting for someone to ask that! )

The duracrete ditch is roughly four meters wide with only negligible widths shorter or longer than that.  It's surrounded by a meter-tall chain link fence on both sides as a safety precaution.  The fence is well-taken care of; at least on your side of what can only be referred to as a sentient-made river.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeshua looks at the ditch, and then at Kestrel, giving her an "are you thinking what I'm thinking" look.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2007)

Anariel frowns as she looks at the ditch. "I don't think I can make that jump," she says, "and I'm afraid my mastery of the Force to aid me in that action may not be enough."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2007)

Kestrel nods, deflating a little...then brightens.

"Yeshua or I might be able to move you across," she suggests. "A person isn't too heavy if we're careful about it."

She gauges the distance and nods. "I can make it over.  I'm pretty sure I can get Anariel over too."

"What do you think, Yeshua?"

(taking 10 on Jump gives result of 17, which would be 9 meters on a running jump...with Burst of Speed, that result is multipled by 5 (!!) to 45 meters clearance. She can take 10 on Move Object for result of 15, enough to move up to 50kg...not sure how heavy Anariel is, but if she's more than 50kg, Kes needs at 15 or better to move up to 500kg...but she can try mutliple times)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeshua nods,  "Sounds like a good plan."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2007)

Beaming at the approval, Kestrel backs up, and charges at the fence. Midway through, she seems to blur forward, and leaps. There's a puff of wind as she jumps, a subtle movement towards and around her as she calls on the Force to bear her up and aloft...

For the moment that she's soaring over the ravine, arms spread, legs together, eyes closed with a beautific smile on her face, she seems as native to the air as her namesake. It's almost a letdown when she tucks into a neat forward roll to her feet as she returns inevitably to the ground on the far side.

(based on info in last post, no roll should be needed to get across...lemme know if I'm in error. )


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2007)

*Actually, with a +5 Move Object and a Take 10, Anariel should be able to move herself over...according to the sidebar, Medium sized beings fall in the 6-50kg range. Plus, she is slender.  Costs her 2 vitality points.*


Taking a minute to concentrate and prepare herself, Anariel follows Kestrel's lead, using her ability to manipulate the force to help propel herself over the drainage ditch. While not as awe-inspiring as her companion's leap, it serves its purpose, and the Jedi Consular is soon on the far side of the barrier.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 26, 2007)

After making sure the others are safely across, Yeshua takes one more cautious glance around before following them.


----------



## possum (Jul 26, 2007)

No roll is needed at all.

***

The group lands cleanly and without incident on the other side of the drainage ditch, Anariel having a little more difficulty with the jump than the others, landing several centimeters closer to the fence than her two companions.

Yeshua surveys the land and finds nothing that seems to be out of place before beginning to walk towards the ship.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2007)

Energized by the exertion, Kestrel falls into step alongside Yeshua, an uncharacteristically expressive smile on her face.


----------



## possum (Jul 29, 2007)

Several minutes later, you can see the giant ship sitting on its makeshift spacepad.  The boarding ramp of the ship is closed, and you can sense at least 10 life presences in the ship.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeshua looks at the ship a bit worriedly.  "I hope we're not too late..."  he looks around for any other signs of life.


----------



## possum (Jul 30, 2007)

There's not a lot of sentients in the area other than yourselves and whoever's in the ship.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeshua glances at the others,  "So... what do you think?  Should we just approach?  It doesn't seem like we can't really get in any other way... though I suppose there must be some other way.  Assuming we can find it and reach it without being detected."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 30, 2007)

"It won't be easy no matter what," Kestrel opines. "We can either walk up and hope they think we're part of them...and they may try to talk to us...or we can try to stay hidden and get close to look for a way on board that won't get us found. They may be able to see us even now, so we shouldn't wait too long to decide."

She considers. "Maybe if we pretend our coms are down and one of us is injured."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeshua nods.  "It could work.  We should break the comlinks in case they ask to the them though."  He takes out the pirate's comlink and examines it.  "Huh, guess we could just smash em, but that might be pretty suspicious.  what if we..."  He starts trying to find a way to open the small device up and fiddle with it's inards.  And by fiddle, he means to just break something, then put the outer shell back together.  "So... who's gonna be injured?  And how?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 31, 2007)

"Something visually obvious, like a leg. That way the other two of us can be helping them back."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 31, 2007)

Yehua again nods at Kestrel, "Right, so... The only problem is, how're we going to make it look real without actually shooting each other?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 31, 2007)

"Well, say it was me who's injured. I just lean on you and Anariel's shoulders, and let you two hold me up. Then I hop along on my 'good' leg, and hold my 'bad' leg off the ground. Easy."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeshua smiles at her sympathetically as he is forced to shoot down her idea. "Right, but Kestrel, You see, if they just look at your leg it'll be easy to tell that there's nothing wrong with it.  That's the problem, and I can't think of a good solusion."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 31, 2007)

"Yeshua, what are you talking about?" Kestrel asks, a little annoyed.

"They're in a ship. What do you think, they'll be doing medical scans? You can't see a broken ankle from there. Or a sprained muscle. It's not like we'll have to show off a bleeding stump."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeshua stares at Kestrel for a moment then smacks his face in frustration.  "Right, right...  Sorry..." He says, shaking his head.  He sighs.  "Alright.  So once we've sabotaged the comlinks we took from the pirates we head down there, supporting Kestrel like she's injured.  Which leg did you injure?  Then we just hope it works... cause I don't see anything else working.  Once we're on board I think we should try to find out how many of these pirates have a problem with their boss.  We might be able to gain allies if we're revealed."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2007)

"Good plan," says Anariel. "Let's move. If they wont' let us in, we can always burn through the airlock with our lightsabers. If we can't fool them into letting us on, then perhaps we can capture the ship. The navi-computer should contain the info we need to find the pirate base."


----------



## possum (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh, this is not going to be good...

Following through with the plan, Kestrel supports herself on the shoulders of the other two Jedi and limps towards the pirate's spaceship.  A member of the crew soon sees the group and opens the boarding ramp.  As the group nears the ramp, it seems very obvious that he's not buying it at the moment. 

So...  Who's got the strongest mind trick in the group?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2007)

*Anariel, of course. And it isn't that great. Affect Mind +6, Friendship +4...not sure which applies. Will have to wait until I get home tonight to grab my rulebook, and I will post her actions then.*


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 31, 2007)

(Ouch...would it be worth using a Force Point to modify that, do y'all think?)


----------



## possum (Jul 31, 2007)

By all means, make a roll.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 31, 2007)

(result: 3 ... The Force is so not with me. :-(  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1185004 )


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 1, 2007)

(Unfortunaitely, Yeshua was created with the understanding that there were too many consulars and therefor being another one would be rather redundant, as well as leaving us a bit weak in the combat department.  So all his abilities are geared towards combat...  And relying on Ambrus to do the heavy thinking.


AMBRUUUUUUUUSSSSSSS!!!!!)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2007)

As they near the pirate at the boarding ramp, Anariel waves her hand toward the man, drawing upon the Force. "Our friend here is injured. Let us board the ship, and forget what you saw here..."



*Affect Mind: 20*


----------



## possum (Aug 1, 2007)

"Yes, I can see that she's injured now," the guard says with a slightly befuddled voice.  "Not that serious though.  Probably could just use some rest in her quarters.  Come in."  The guard then watches as two of his colleagues support a third into the ship and then promptly relegates that information to the part of his brain that stores his parent's first com-frequency.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeshua sighs in relief.  "Good job Anariel... I need to practice that more." He whispers, as he looks around the area they've just entered.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2007)

Kestrel nods emphatically.

"So much still to learn," she says quietly. "And here we are."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2007)

"We should find a place to conceal ourselves on this vessel." Anariel looks around, hoping to find a nearby computer access point. "Perhaps I can download a ship schematic."

*Computer +9. She should be able to download a ship schematic fairly easily, and then we can determine a place to hide.*


----------



## possum (Aug 2, 2007)

You walk through the ship now, your injury distraction now ready to be dropped as you assume the role of one of the pirates assigned to guard the ship and act as reserves in case the system's army decides to--as two crew members passing by say--"act like a bunch of kriffing idiots again."

It takes a while to find an accessible computer terminal and not long after that to pull up a schematic of the vessel you're in.  The only place that seems to be a good hiding place for the three of you is a small custodial closet near the engines of the ship.  From what you can interpret, a larger one was built years ago and this one has fallen into disuse.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeshua keeps his eyes and ears open, watching and listening to the pirates for any signs of the discontent that their prisoners had mentioned, and also hoping to get a sense of the make up of the group.

(OOC: For that second thing, I want to note the race and gender of any pirates we meet.  Presumably there are a decent number of human women in the group since we haven't been caught yet, but it'd help to have more detail.)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2007)

"Got it," says Anariel, tapping her finger against the display. "Let's head to this area here...it seems as though it would be an excellent hiding place."


----------



## possum (Aug 2, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yeshua keeps his eyes and ears open, watching and listening to the pirates for any signs of the discontent that their prisoners had mentioned, and also hoping to get a sense of the make up of the group.
> 
> (OOC: For that second thing, I want to note the race and gender of any pirates we meet.  Presumably there are a decent number of human women in the group since we haven't been caught yet, but it'd help to have more detail.)




Assume human male if I don't make any other mention of species or gender.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2007)

Kestrel grins, impressed at her friends' skills.

"I could never have done this," she admits. "Not by myself. I guess there's a lot more to being a Jedi than fighting"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeshua nods at Kestrel and takes a look at the display.  "I don't know, I think we should try to get a better idea of what's going on before we hole ourselves up somewhere.  If we're found, it'd be pretty hard to explain."  He glances around them.  "Think about it, those guys said that the boss is a real tyrant, that most just follow him out of fear.  We could use that to our advantage if we knew a bit more."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2007)

"Yes, but if even one pirate is genuinely loyal, he could call him and tell him..." Kestrel points out. "It might be hard to stop, if he acts in secret."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2007)

Anariel frowns slightly. "We need to find these pirates' base of operation. That is our main objective. If we are discovered, it will be harder to accomplish that objective."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 2, 2007)

"Well of course we wouldn't say anything out loud at first.  I just think we should take a look around, and listen, so we can tell who might be willing to help us if we _do_ get into trouble."


----------



## possum (Aug 4, 2007)

Where and when do you do your scouting for the opinions of the crew?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2007)

(OOC: Good point.  While we've got the schematics we should check for places that people would normally hang out.  If we're going to be eavesdropping it'll be allot easier if people don't wonder why we're loitering.)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2007)

Anariel frowns at Yeshua. "I have only marginal proficiency with the Jedi Mind Trick. We are lucky that it worked as well as it did with the ramp guard. We should move into hiding until we reach the pirate base. Then we can determine who and where our allies are."


----------



## possum (Aug 4, 2007)

While searching through the schematic of the ship you soon encounter more than likely the most obvious place to gather information while remaining as inconspicious as possible without completely risking blowing your cover: the mess hall.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2007)

"I don't think we'll need you to trick anyone else now that we're in.  We look the part, as long as we act it there shouldn't be any trouble.  Look, there's a mess hall here.  We could wait there without arousing suspicion."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2007)

Anariel lets out a heavy sigh. Obviously, she would prefer to remain out of sight for as long as possible. She turns to Kestrel, her keen eyes appraising the younger woman. "What do you think, Kestrel?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2007)

Kestrel looks down, thinking hard. 

"My concern is that, if we try to find allies and fail...we have no option left but to try to take the ship over. And that would be all but failing, I think...since the orbiting ships could easily destroy the shuttle if they had to."

"I think we should hide. Contact is too risky. We can look for allies when and if we need them...that is, if hiding fails. We can't do the opposite though."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeshua shakes his head.  "I wouldn't call this a shuttle, it's got it's own mess room...  If we're found out, it will be too late to look for allies.  They will assume that we are here to destroy them, and react accordingly.  Those that surrender are either cowards, or are hoping to attack us when our guard is down, in either case they would not be reliable allies.  If we hide, then we will have waste valuble time we could use learning about the situation.  What happens once we get to their base?" he sighs.  "However, if you both agree that hiding in a closet is our only chance, then so be it."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2007)

Kestrel shrugs. "I'm not in charge," she says mildly. "But I thought when we arrived at their base, we'd wait for the pirates to get off, and be the last ones off, at the tail end of the group. Then we break off from the group before they notice anything wrong and start working on finding the base's exact location."

She pauses, then adds, "If we were going to look for allies...I think that would be the time. Maybe we could organize a revolt among the pirate ranks at their base. If some serve out of fear of the Force, we can lead the revolt..."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2007)

"I'm afraid I agree with Kestrel's plan, Yeshua," says Anariel, looking at her companion. "Discovery in the early stages of this operation could cause us to fail our mission. Come on. Let's head to the maintenance closet, and we can discuss this more if you wish." She smiles, and then begins heading in the direction that the ship schematics indicated.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeshua looks disapointed, but follows without furthur complaint.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

Kestrel follows, keeping an eye behind them to make sure no one sees them on their way to the hiding spot.


----------



## possum (Aug 7, 2007)

The Jedi walk through the halls of the ship, still disguised in their pirate garb.  On the way, they see about three other pirates--one male Ithorian, a female human, and a male Duros-- who pay no attention to them.  They reach their intended hiding place and open the door.  Surprisingly, nothing is hiding behind the door and the amount of outdated and/or broken equipment inside is extremely low.  

The room is roomy enough for each of you to sit down in a row.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2007)

Anariel takes a seat, sitting in the standard cross-legged, Jedi-meditation style. "I was surprised to see an Ithorian pirate," she says to her fellow padawans. "That is a strange life style for an Ithorian to follow."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeshua finds a seat and stares fixedly at the floor for a few seconds.  He suddenly looks up and says "Did you notice-" he stops abruptly and looks back at the floor.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2007)

"Did we notice?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeshua looks up again.  "Well... None of them seemed to even notice us.  So our disguises are pretty good I guess."  It's pretty clear this wasn't what he was originally going to say.


(OOC: So, compairing the one human female pirate Yeshua saw to Anariel and Kestrel, does he think that they look 'right'?)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2007)

Anariel shrugs. "Well let's just hope that they were too intent on their duties to notice us. I don't relish the idea of fighting a whole boatload of pirates."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

Kestrel just looks questioningly at Yeshua for a long moment, then looks down at her hands.

"Do you think their leader will sense us?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeshua looks at Kestrel.  "Well... I'd say that's the biggest of our worries for now.  It's too bad we couldn't find a way to get the ship to take off without him, but I guess that would cause other problems.  Now that I think about it... hm...  Well, we just better be careful not to use our abilities from now on unless we absolutely have to.  I don't want to fight them either, especially if many of them are here against their wills."

Yeshua takes a look at his blaster and then sets it to stun.


(OOC: Speaking of which, how did those pirates we saw look?  Did they seem unhappy, or worried?  Though I guess it'd be hard to tell with an Ithorian or a Duros. :\ )


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2007)

"Their leader may not be on this ship." says Anariel. "From our discussions earlier, the pirates have multiple vessels. Or perhaps he remains at the pirate base and sends his captains to see to the raids."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeshua looks at Anariel, surprised.  "You didn't notice him?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

"I didn't sense anything," Kestrel says. "Is that what you were going to ask?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yeshua looks at Anariel, surprised.  "You didn't notice him?"





By the look on her face, Anariel obviously didn't notice whoever it is that Yeshua is talking about. "Notice who, Yeshua? Did you see something?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2007)

"What?  Ask?  He was at the head of the pirates when they walked past the building.  Neither of you noticed him?"  Yeshua is starting to look worried.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

Kestrel blinks. "I didn't recognize him as the leader. And I didn't sense anything in the Force. But...that hasn't exactly been the focus in my training." With a sigh she admits, "I regret that now."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> "What?  Ask?  He was at the head of the pirates when they walked past the building.  Neither of you noticed him?"  Yeshua is starting to look worried.





"I wasn't watching the square when the pirates first walked past the building. I felt a strange feeling, but I didn't see anyone."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

Kestrel closes her eyes...and nods. "Of course...I remember. There WAS a strange feeling. I didn't think...I didn't connect it to the pirates. I thought it was just..."

"But that just means he's here on the planet. He may not take this ship." She looks concerned though.

"I wonder if he sensed us, like we did him."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2007)

"Still your thoughts," says Anariel, her voice low, calming, and she realizes they may have to avoid this pirate leader's senses while onboard the vessel. The consular had more practice at these type of things than did her guardian companions, but she would help them focus. "Listen to the beating of your heart, feel the blood as it pulses through your veins. Hear the hum of the ship, and tighten your senses about you."


----------



## possum (Aug 7, 2007)

Anariel calms herself--centers herself--as she closes her eyes.  In the eyes of her mind, however, she pictures her presence in the Force shrink until it almost disappears.  Before the rest of the group attempts to do the same thing, they can just barely sense Anariel through the Force, almost as if one is barely seeing a dead tree limb in the murky waters of a Selvernan river.

With the same success, the rest of the group of Jedi is also able to do the same thing.  

It's a sad thought to think that in 4,000 years only a select few Jedi will be able to do this.  Same with Force ghosting.  You don't know how to do _that_ yet, though.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

(I didn't think Force Ghosts came about until the end of the Republic...wasn't Qui Gon the one who "invented" it?)

(...well, except for the various Sith spirits that populate the Expanded Universe )


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeshua struggles to do the same thing as Anariel, however, he has some trouble due to all the problems racing through his mind, and his feeling of guild for not calling attention to Thorren when he first appeared.


----------



## possum (Aug 8, 2007)

Voda

[sblock]

The three captured pirates shift nervously in their makeshift bonds, wondering if their friends will be all right with the other Jedi in their ship, worried about being discovered by their leader.  Lorem guards them vigilantly, never keeping an eye off of them.  For a while, it seems as if everything is going as planned.

Then another tingling moves down the exoskeleton behind your neck, then a flash appears before your eyes, seeing a young and foolish member of the town rushing out of a cave entrance bearing the number Aurek-Four with a civilian-grade blaster rifle at his side.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 9, 2007)

(How does this person looks? Is he alone?)

"Halt! Do not move or make anything foolish. We are both Jedi helping the government. Now lower your weapons." Voda rise his tentacles. 

(If the man tries to do anything stupid -like aiming at me- Voda will use a force strike on him.)


----------



## possum (Aug 9, 2007)

Voda

[sblock]Lorem looks up at Voda as the Jedi Padawan reacts to an unseen person inside of the room.  "What's going on?" the Neti Jedi asks.

To Voda's surprise, no one other than Lorem and the prisoners are in the room.

Obviously, it was a Force vision that would direct you to you're part of the mission.  The man you saw was about 20 with dark skin.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 9, 2007)

"I... I saw a... a man, with a weapon... blasting a hole in the wall... I suppose it was a vision... Though I think it was a premonition... stay alert... I'll check out" 
(Voda tries to sense the living beens in a radius of 15 meters around the house where they are hiding. He will try a listen(+14) check, a see force check(+11), and afarseen check (+11) to detect anyone near the building.

Rolls: 
13, 17, 17.


----------



## possum (Aug 11, 2007)

Voda

[sblock]

Your searches through the Force find nothing, nor does your attempt to hear anything out of the ordinary.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 11, 2007)

The krevaaki closes to the window and look outside to check if the pirates are already gone.


----------



## possum (Aug 12, 2007)

Voda

[sblock]

You look outside of the building, carefully skirting the window to avoid detection.  As you sneak a peak you can see that the crowd of pirates have dispersed, more than likely looting at the minute.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 12, 2007)

"Now Lorem, quickly, lets go to the nearest cave entrance, maybe we could make our way through. I saw in my vision a group of civilians that will attack the pirates. If we don't stop them, they will be massacred." explains Voda, as quick as he can. Then he turns to the two pirates. "You are coming with us, please do not make anything foolish."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 12, 2007)

Anariel remains in her state of meditation, the Force pulled in tight about her, doing her best to remain undetected by any nearby force-sensitives.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeshua does the same.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2007)

Kestrel, familiar with meditation if not so much this particular application of it, closes her eyes and follows Anariel's lead. After so long being open to the Force and the senses it brings, it's strange to have them gone. The murmur of emotion from the minds of her fellows...the subliminal awareness of each movement an instant before it happens... It sobers her a bit to realize what a disadvantage she'd be at if she tried to fight in this state. Maybe she was a bit -too- dependent on the Force? Was that possible? Difficult to train both to increase one's mastery of the Force while at the same time reducing one's NEED for the Force...but maybe worthwhile. She'd have to ask the Master.

Satisfied, Kestrel quiets her mind and sinks deeply into the concealing trance, the petals of the Force drawn tight around her like a flower at night that only blooms at dawn.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 17, 2007)

OOC: Sorry for keep you guys waiting =P

"We have to make haste Lorem, if we want to pass unseen. With haste, lets move silently to the cave entrance." Voda took his lightsaber, and cloaked himself with his robe.  "I'm sorry but you will have to wait here." he explains to the captive pirates. Once again he tries to listen or feel any presence in the surroundings, before adventuring out.

OOC again: I'll try to sneak out. If there is no one near we will move out, and then trying to move toward the entrance of the cave, checking each 5 meters or so if theres anyone near.


----------



## possum (Aug 17, 2007)

"Is it wise to leave them alone?" Lorem asks Voda as he begins to leave.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 18, 2007)

"You are right Lorem, we should knock them out first." Voda replies. Then he proceed to leave the captive pirates unconscious. 

OOC: I thought they were something like... tided hands, or handicapped in some way. Don't really know where did I get that idea =P


----------



## possum (Aug 18, 2007)

"And what if they come to before we get back?  Besides, I don't know Malachia.  Do you?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 18, 2007)

"Are you suggesting we should take them with us? Because if the pirates where to look here, the fact that we remain here only implies our death or capture.  Taking them with us seems as the only scape possible, without spoiling our mates plans. Although, if we were certain that the pirates will make us their prisoners, instead of killing us, we would be taken to the mother ship as our fellow padawans. But I'm afraid that wont be much possible." Voda reflexes, as he gaze upon the captive pirates.


----------



## possum (Aug 22, 2007)

Lorem looks at the one discarded blaster pistol left in the room and then nods.  "Well," he says as he flips a switch, "this _does_ have a stun mode."

With this said, Lorem apologizes to the captured pirates before stunning all three of them.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 22, 2007)

(OOC:  3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3!!!!  )


----------



## possum (Aug 22, 2007)

D'oh!  Fixed.


----------



## possum (Aug 23, 2007)

The Group

[sblock]
Minutes pass as you sit and meditate in the darkness of an abandoned storage closet on the pirate ship, with no real action to speak of.  Then you hear something; a rythmic knocking slowly but surely making its way towards you.  The knocking changes speed and severity several times, but becoming louder as it comes your way...[/sblock]

***

Voda

[sblock]
You and Lorem head towards the cave entrance that appeared to you in your vision, the both of you trying your best to stay out of sight of the pirate raiding party.  They must have split up since gathering in the square, as you and Neti Jedi have several close calls with a few raiding parties of about three or maybe four of the pirates.  Soon, you reach the building that houses your target.  If you remember correctly, the cave entrance is located on the third basement floor of the office building.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeshua looks at the other two and raises a questioning eyebrow.  "Any guesses as to what that could be?"  He whispers.  He looks around as if that will somehow help as he continues.  "Better keep our weapons away, we can't make a comotion."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 23, 2007)

Voda and Lorem head toward the third basement floor as fast as they can. Upon reaching the cave entrance, they move silently and with caution into it, looking for anyone that could be hiding, or moving in the surroundings.

[sblock=OOC]
Listen +14
Spot +14
Move silently +3
Hide +3
No one can scape the super perception of Mega squid.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2007)

(OOC - Is the noise outside the closet, from the hallway? Or inside somehow like someone approaching through a bulkhead? Or...?)

Kestrel opens her eyes and nods silently. She watches the spot the sound seems to be coming from and takes a deep breath, then releases it slowly, maintaining her meditation for the moment.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2007)

Anariel slowly opens her eyes, though she keeps her breathing slow and steady. "I certainly don't like the sound of that."


----------



## possum (Aug 23, 2007)

OOC: The noise is coming from the hallway.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeshua listens to the sound for another second and then looks at Anariel.  "Um... Anariel.  I have an idea how we could find out what's going on.  What if we pretended we were just coming out of the closet and we were um, hiding in it?  Doing you know, it.  I don't think they would shoot at us if they thought that's what happened."  as Yeshua speaks his suggestion his expression turns considerably redder.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2007)

Anariel raises an eyebrow at Yeshua's suggestion. "Perhaps the mind trick...


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 31, 2007)

Kestrel blushes a bit, but manages to keep a steady face.

"Maybe we're overreacting...it could just be someone tapping on the wall for ordinary reasons," she whispers.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeshua becomes redder still.  "Oh, yes... if you are certain that will work, we could try that instead."  Eagre to get their minds off of his suggestion, he turns to Kestrel.  "Er, what sort of reason would someone knock on the wall for?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 31, 2007)

"Music?" she says after a moment of thought.


----------



## possum (Sep 1, 2007)

Voda

[sblock]
By the time you've arrived at your destination, you see that you're not the only one there.  As you cautiously turn a corner, you see a group of about five pirates entering the building through the employees' entrance door.  The general entrance is on the other side of the building, and you should be able to enter it through there, undetected.[/sblock]

***

The Others

[sblock]
The rythmic tapping continues to get close, before stopping about a meter away from the door.  "What the kriff is that noise?" a male, accented voice says...[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeshua freezes, holding his breath, and straining to hear the sound the voice is refering to, in hopes that it had not come from them.  His eyes are locked on the door, ready to jump into action the moment it starts to open.  What action exactly, he's not sure.


----------



## possum (Sep 4, 2007)

Um, Voda?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry, Me bad


Voda and Lorem, move silently, passing by the entrance where the pirates where, in the direction of the entrance. 
Once there, Voda tries to hear anything coming from the entrance. (listen +11) 
If there are no sounds, they will enter quickly, without turning any light. If he hears something, they will draw their light sabers, in order to defend them selves, and as a dissuasive symbol, if the man in Vodas dream, comes running with hostile intentions.


----------



## possum (Sep 8, 2007)

Voda

[sblock]
There are no sounds coming from the main entrance at all, the pirates raiding the building being several meters away and in an entirely different room.  You and Lorem make your way through the building, making sure that you aren't seen or heard.  Then a blaster sounds in the building.  It's to the north, around the secondary stairwell.[/sblock]

***

The Group
[sblock]
The door opens slowly, revealing a heavyset man.  He lets out a curse and drops what appears to be a cigarra, all the while reaching for his vibroblade.[/sblock]

Roll for initiative....


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 8, 2007)

(OOC: Do we get a surprise round since he wasn't expecting us?  Please?)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1249587


----------



## possum (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes, I suppose you should get a surprise round.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 8, 2007)

Joy of Poi!  Huh?  Right, anyway.  I guess I should wait for the others to roll init to see who goes first.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2007)

Init 10: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1249745


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2007)

Seeing the man reach for his weapon, Anariel reacts instinctively, activating her lightsaber. The yellowish blade springs to life, and the jedi padawan slashes it toward the heavyset pirate.

*
Initiative: 15
Attack: 18
Damage: 7
*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2007)

"You go one Lorem, and try to avoid the citizens to come out, I'll investigate the blaster sound and be right back" said Voda, and moving slowly and silently, the walks by in the direction of the noise, lightsaber hilt in hand, trying to listen what he can.

Listen +14
Move silently +3
Hide +3


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2007)

Kestrel winces at the light and noise of the lightsaber, and instead reaches out to grab the pirate's shirt and tries to yank him into the closet where he can be silenced quickly.

Grapple Attack: 19  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1254910
(AC 21 if he is armed with a melee weapon and can thus AoO)

Grapple check: 23 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1254913


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 10, 2007)

"Wait!" Yeshua shouts, he aims the pirate blaster and tries to stun him.

(OOC: If you need me to roll, I'll be able once I get home, but it's fine if you roll for me.

Also, Voda, I know you've got better English than that.  Were you half asleep or something?  )


----------



## possum (Sep 11, 2007)

Since the party in the pirate's ship has so many different actions going on and only one person has rolled for initiative, I need a check from Rhun and Dire Lemming.

***

Voda

[sblock]
You try to move silently as you investigate the blaster fire, but you accidently bump over a trash can as you turn a corner.  The noise is extremely loud to your ears, but nothing happens save for another round of blaster fire.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 11, 2007)

(OOC...I rolled a 10, and Anariel rolled a 15. That's two. )


----------



## possum (Sep 11, 2007)

That's what I get for just looking at the action.  Could be wishful thinking because this could get ugly...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 11, 2007)

Correction, I was half drunk.

"_Great Voda..._" thought the young Krevaki, after kicking the can. He waited a few moments in the shadows, and then, seen that apparently no one heard the noise, he continue moving as silently as he can.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 11, 2007)

(OOC: I rolled before either of the others and got an 18.  It's right after your post telling us to roll init.)


----------



## possum (Sep 11, 2007)

As Anariel's lightsaber springs to life, Yeshua fires a stun bolt at the pirate.  The blue ring, however, goes wide and harmlessly dissipates against the wall behind him.  The yellow-bladed lightsaber swings at the pirate a second later, but the pirate is somehow able to jump back the 1/4 meter needed to evade it at the very last second.

Kestrel, however, is able to grab a hold onto the pirate, yanking him to the floor.

****

*Voda*

No one does come after you, making you wonder for a second if the only person that heard the noise was you.  Sound does seem to be amplified to your ears when your trying to be quiet, you remember.  The blaster fire gets louder as you continue your journey down the hallway.  The stairwell is down the hall, and you can now see the doorway leading to it.  More blasterfire and then a cry of pain.  The blaster fire continues...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2007)

A bit surprised by the chubby man's speed, Anariel is relieved as Kestrel grabs and holds the man. The consular levels her lightsaber at the man's throat as her companion holds him, hoping to defuse any resistance on his part. "Yield," she demands.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeshua quickly goes to close the closet door.


----------



## possum (Sep 16, 2007)

"I surrender," the pirate quickly says as he sees the yellow bar of light hovering centimeters above him.  "I surrender..."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2007)

As Kestrel holds the man and Yeshua closes the door to the closet, Anariel immediately begins questioning the pirate. "Why are you down here? Does anyone know you are here?"


----------



## possum (Sep 16, 2007)

"I pass by here everyday while walking to my station," the pirate answers.  "If I'm not there in about 15 minutes, they'll begin looking for me..."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2007)

Anariel frowns slightly, but they at least had a few minutes to interrogate the pirate. "How many pirates are on this vessel? Where is your base of operations?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2007)

"And why did you look in here?" Kestrel adds.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeshua just leans against the door with his hand over his face, shaking his head slowly.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2007)

Voda keeps his journey to the blast sound area, moving slowly and silently.


----------



## possum (Sep 17, 2007)

*Voda*

Do you open the door or not?

****

*The Rest*

"I heard something coming from in here.  Should have minded my own kriffing business..." he remarks.  As to the first two questions, he remains silent.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 17, 2007)

OOC: Yes, just a little bit, so Voda can see through it, not wide open.


----------



## possum (Sep 18, 2007)

Voda

You open the door slightly, only to see the dirty face of a pirate looking back at you.  Two blaster shots ring out, one aimed at the civilian holing up at the top of the stairs, and one at you.  You can smell the ozone in the air and hear a near deafening sound as the blaster shot narrowly misses hitting you in the head.  You take 8 VP damage.  Rolls


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 18, 2007)

OOC: I need some info before making any move: First, is the pirate I see the only one in the room? How many do I see? How close is this pirate to me? Did they hit the civilian?


----------



## possum (Sep 18, 2007)

The pirate's very close to you, probably waiting in ambush for you as soon as you opened the door.  You can see only the one pirate in the room from the angle of the open door, but there may be another pirate in their based on the sounds of blasterfire.  As for the civilian, you don't know at the moment.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2007)

Kestrel looks at her fellows, obviously having no idea what to do now. She doesn't actually SAY that, conscious of the prisoner listening, but her face makes it clear enough.

"Tie him and gag him?" she finally hazards.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 18, 2007)

Vodas face doesn't change expression, as he coldly attacks the pirate with his lightsaber.

attck: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1272660  =  20
Dmg: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1272662   = 10


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeshua continues his previous actions, unable to even think of something disaproving to say.


----------



## possum (Sep 18, 2007)

Voda's lightsaber lightly skims the skin of the pirate, forcing him to fall back.  "Jedi!" he screams.  "Call the boss!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 18, 2007)

Voda shuts the door and runs back to the cave entrance.


----------



## possum (Sep 19, 2007)

As Voda flees, the pirate that had attacked you and had been attacked throws the door open and fires a shot at the running Jedi.  The shot is off, however, and slams into the ceiling a few meters ahead of you, sending sparks dropping down upon the floor.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2007)

Realizing that the pirate is mainly sitting still due to the threat of the lightsaber rather than her continuing to hold his tunic, Kestrel lets go of their momentary captive and starts searching the closet they're in by the light of Anariel's saber.

"Well we have to do SOMEthing," she says as she looks for something to bind the man with.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeshua finally looks up, and addresses the pirate.  "Who are you?  What and where is your station?"


----------



## possum (Sep 22, 2007)

"Engineering," he answers.  "I'm Toryn."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2007)

"Are you serving willingly, or just out of fear, like some of the others?" Kestrel asks as she continues her search for anything in the closet that might be useful to bind this pirate with.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 25, 2007)

"Mind trick?" Anariel asks her companions.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 26, 2007)

"Thorren doesn't seem that subtle from what we've heard."  Yeshua replies to Anariel.  "Still, it's always a possibility.  "So what do you think of Thorren, Toryn?


----------



## possum (Sep 26, 2007)

[color-gray]I just now noticed that the names are similar...  Oops.[/color]

"I think you Jedi can burn in the very worst of the hells," he spits out.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeshua gives the man a quizzical look, curious as to just what it is that would cause him to have such strong feelings about Jedi. "Uh... Excuse me?  Have we wronged you in some way?  Or are you just aghast that we would dare defend those that you seek to oppress?"


----------



## possum (Sep 27, 2007)

The pirate looks at Yeshua as if he's crazy, but remains silent.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 27, 2007)

OOC: Did Voda arrived to the cave??
BTW: Do you like my new signature? =P


----------



## possum (Sep 28, 2007)

Are you actually making a break for the cave entrance--which is actually a few levels down for you and would be a hassle to get to while avoiding the pirates--or are you actually making your way out of the building?

The pill is dancing...  It's dancing...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeshua continues to watch the pirate expectantly.  "Well?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 28, 2007)

OOC: I'm trying to get where I let Lorem =P


----------



## possum (Sep 29, 2007)

The Group

The pirate spews the popular tidbits of anti-Jedi propaganda your way, mentioning that they're elitist that only truly care for their own interests instead of the way people actually think they should be, and more of the same tripe.

***

Voda

"Voda?" Lorem askes as the Krevaaki Padawan rushes towards the main entrance of the office building.  The echo of blasterfire continues back at the now distant stairwell.  "What happened?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2007)

(lol...um...should I take nonresponse from the GM as implying that Kestrel doesn't find anything? Or...not? Or...something?)


----------



## possum (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry, that post just kept slipping my vision for some reason.

As the pirate continues spewing anti-Jedi statement, Kestrel looks through the closet, hoping to find anything of value.  You do manage to find some all-purpose tape (read-duct tape) on a top shelf at the very end.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeshua shakes his head at the man's tyrade.  "You are preying on those weaker than you, and with no regard for their safety.  We are here to protect them.  That means stopping you."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2007)

"My friend, I think we have some problems, some pirates are after me! May be we could engage them down in the corridor where surprise is on our side." Voda says as he catches his breath


----------



## possum (Oct 1, 2007)

Lorem nods and then waits for Voda to show where they should properly defend.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2007)

possum said:
			
		

> Sorry, that post just kept slipping my vision for some reason.
> 
> As the pirate continues spewing anti-Jedi statement, Kestrel looks through the closet, hoping to find anything of value.  You do manage to find some all-purpose tape (read-duct tape) on a top shelf at the very end.




Kestrel shakes her head to herself, and tapes the pirate's wrists together, then prepares to tape his mouth if he doesn't say anything worthwhile to Yeshua's latest sally.

"We're going to have to either infiltrate the crew, or find a new hiding place." She pauses. "Or find a place to hide him."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2007)

"As I suggested a few moments ago, I could again try the mindtrick. That would allow us to send him on his way, and he would be none the wiser."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2007)

Kestrel looks a little dubious, but she shrugs.

"If you think you can do all that then try it. It sounds a bit complicated for what...well..." she breaks off, not wanting to bring up the fact that she'd not actually trained that ability.

"Go ahead," she repeats.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 6, 2007)

Voda tries to search some place that could bring some cover, or safe hideout from the pirates.
Search +7 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1302718 = 10


----------



## possum (Oct 10, 2007)

Voda and Lorem race deeper into the building, looking for a good place to hide.  They finally find what might be an acceptable place deep inside of the building.  Several metallic office cubicles would provide plenty of cover in a possible firefight.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeshua waits for a moment to see whether anything else is going to be said but when nothing is he looks at Anariel, shrugs, and nods.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2007)

Taking a deep breath to center herself, Anariel attempts to use the jedi mind trick on the chubby pirate. "Forget that you saw us here. Go about your business." The young jedi consular focuses, trying to overcome the pirate's strong will.


*Affect Mind 11
*


----------



## possum (Oct 11, 2007)

Sense Motive checks, please.

The man nods and begins to head out the door.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 12, 2007)

Here you go. :\  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1312108


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2007)

And yet, he beat me. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1312133

I know it's just me, but it seems like Invis Castle has a really high incidence of really bad rolls.


----------



## possum (Oct 12, 2007)

Funny thing is, he rolled relatively poorly, too.  With the single d6 Force point that he spent, he barely broke 10...


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2007)

*Bad roll for me, too...Sense Motive: 15. Luckily, Anariel has a fairly decent Sense Motive bonus.*


----------



## possum (Oct 12, 2007)

You managed to beat him, though.

As the pirate begins to walk out of the room, Rhum realizes that he's not actually under the thrall of a Force power.  He's trying to fake you all out.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2007)

Anariel grabs the pirate and pulls him back before he can leave the room. "Apparently his will is stronger than I thought."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeshua looks at her quizically but quickly moves to assist her in restraining the man.  "I didn't notice... but if anyone could tell it would be you...  So what now?  Are we forced to resort to binding him and hiding him?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 14, 2007)

Kestrel quickly interposes herself between the man and the door, glaring at him.

"I think we should wrap him up and tape his mouth and move it. They won't necessarily look in here just because he doesn't show up where he's supposed to be. Not right away at least. With any luck, we'll be docked by then."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 14, 2007)

Voda and Lorem hide in that spot, waiting the pirates didn't see them.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2007)

Anariel nods at Kestrel. "Right, let's gag and bind him then. Although, if he is found he will undoubtedly inform the captain that there are Jedi here."


----------



## possum (Oct 16, 2007)

Voda

The wait is long, but before long you hear the sounds of bootsteps headed towards your direction.  They're around this area," a gruff voice says.  "I can sense 'em."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 16, 2007)

Telepaticaly, Voda speaks to Lorem.
*"My friend, time has come, for us to face real danger. Be ready, we must end this encounter triumphant. Otherwise, dead is certain, not only for us. We can not fail our peers nor our master. Remain still until you can get a clear attack..."*


OOC: Almost certain that the person that have spoken was a force user, Voda will not try to detect him or anything else that is force related. They will remain hidden, and when they see the pirates, perform a surprise attack. Voda will use a Force strike in the force sensitive one, that hopefully has a different appearance =)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeshua starts to look around the closet for something they can bind him with.  "Anariel... keep your lightsaber away from now on unless we get into a fight.  If you hadn't brought it out he wouldn't have known our true nature in the first place, and things would have been considerably safer for us."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2007)

Kestrel starts using the duct tape she found earlier to do just that.

"I'm sure finding three people hiding in a closet wouldn't have aroused any suspicion," she murmurs...


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2007)

"He was going for his weapon before I ever triggered my blade," says Anariel.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 17, 2007)

"And I already had mine ready.  All we needed was our blasters."  Yeshua frowns at Kestrel.  "Don't be rediculous.  There's a big difference between three people hiding in a closet and three jedi hiding in a closet.  And he seems to have quite the grudge against Jedi, however misguided.  Therefor I ask again, please do not reveal our true nature to anyone else unless we can no longer hide."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2007)

"That's not what I meant," Kestrel protests mildly. "I wasn't suggesting that we should parade our identities around..."

She shakes her head and lets it drop.

"So do we wait in here, hoping no one else looks? Or do our best to hide him and get out?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 18, 2007)

"If we're going to leave, now would be a good time.  If someone else comes looking for him and finds us here, that would be bad.  Though if he is found alone and explains things it may well be worse.  Though I wish we could have reconoitered a bit more, we're allot less likely to be found out if everyone on the ship that know of us are in one place.  I think we should stay here for now."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2007)

"It's as good an idea as anything else I've heard," Kestrel says with a shrug. She spares one last spap of tape for the pirate's mouth, making sure his nose is clear.

"I always imagined this sort of thing as being...smoother, yet with more action," she admits. "I guess I never really thought it through."


----------



## possum (Oct 25, 2007)

The pirate mutters something low and mournful as the tape goes over his mouth, probably wishing that he never would have fallen in with the group of pirates.  He stops his attempts at struggling and resolves himself to his fate.

***

"Come out, Jedi," a voice unfamilar to both Lorem and Voda calls out from within the room.  "We all know you're in here.  If you show yourselves now, I promise that your deaths will be quick..."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 25, 2007)

"Agreed," says Anariel. "We stay for now, and hope nobody else stumbles upon us. They may assume this one is a deserter."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 25, 2007)

"Alright, and let's try to avoid revealing our identities if we're found again." Yeshua adds, nodding and keeping an eye on the pirate.

OOC: Arg, I hate it when I confuse my character's names.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2007)

OOC: I wish ambrush was here. I don't know what to do >.< I'll come with something later. Probably something violent.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2007)

*Looks like Possum hasn't been about for a couple of days, but I wanted to bump this just so it doesn't fall to the third page of games.*


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 1, 2007)

Psst. Sorry for barging in your game like this but I have spent whatever free time I've had for the last few days reading through this and the OOC thread, and I noticed you lost a player quite some time ago but the character is still around. So I was thinking, if I'm not being too bold, that I'd love to take up playing Lorem. A tree wielding a lightsaber is just too cool for me not to ask.


----------



## possum (Nov 1, 2007)

Try to find the OOC thread and we'll discuss it from there.  If you have to, google search one of the player names and you'll find it.

The group stays in the closet, the trapped and subdued pirate finally settling down after a while.

***

Lorem chances a whisper to Voda as the obviously Force-sensitive pirate continues stalking throughout the room.  "Any ideas?  I've got a couple if you don't..."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 1, 2007)

*"I'll love to hear them... My currents are ether jump and attack.... or jump and attack..."* Voda relies with the lowest voice possible.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 5, 2007)

Lorem makes a low rustling sound as he shivers a bit. I could use the force to move some object on the other side of the room. That could give us diversion and we might be able to surprice him. On the other hand, that might also give us away if he can sense the force well enough. Lorem whispers.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2007)

*"That is a good plan my friend, they have allready sense us, so our cover will be soon removed. You push those boxes, and I will strike them with the power of the force."* Voda says, calmly.


----------



## possum (Nov 5, 2007)

An abandoned communications tranceiver flies off of a desk several cubicles away, hopefully away from the prying eyes of any of the pirates.  A voice cries out for them to investigate the noise.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 6, 2007)

Voda focus, the Force, running through his body, until it reaches his tentacles. In a quick move, he steps up, and channel it to the Force sensitive man speaking.

OOC: Use force strike: 17 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1355747) + 11 = 28


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 6, 2007)

After Voda gets up, Lorem rise too and his white lightsaber hums as he activates it. If Voda's strike doesn't drop the leader, Lorem will try to get to him as fast as possible and take him down with his saber.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeshua looks at the pirate.  Wondering just what is going on in his mind right now.  Wondering if maybe he is coming to regret his actions.  Then he remembers something.  "Hey... wasn't he smoking something?"


----------



## possum (Nov 6, 2007)

Voda stands up, raising his hand to strike out at the pirate captain.  As he turns, he can see that it is not the leader of the pirates, but someone else.  Before he can exert himself to use the Force, five of the pirates next to him open fire towards the Jedi.  The yellowish blaster bolts zoom past him, not getting close enough to cause any damage at all.

Voda exerts his will through the Force, sending the lead pirate tumbling into his guard, taking out 2 of his men as he falls.

Lorem pops out into the open, and sees the lead pirate beginning to stand up.  There are 12 other pirates in the room.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 7, 2007)

Voda use his power again over the leader. "You will fall if you do not surrender!" 
After that, he activates his light saber, and a red beam, hums as it came to life.

OOC: 
Force strike: 15 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1357739) +11= 26


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 7, 2007)

Lorem will concentrate his mind to the battle ahead and then uses the force to strike a group of pirates.

[sblock=OOC]Damn, I'm gonna get a dark side point for doing this but we're outmanned badly.
Move action to activate Battle mind: (1d20+5=8), gives me +2 on attack rolls for 10 rounds. Costs 4 VP.
Attack action to force strike a group of pirates. If possible I will try to get a group of four. Force Strike (1d20+10=12). force strike damage (3d4=11). Costs 2 VP and gives me a dark side point for using against living targets.
Net result of this and last round: I've lost 7 VP and gained 1 dark-side point.

EDIT: I just realized I misunderstood the skill descriptions. I can't really take ten in combat situation so I edited with rolls  . Gotta say, it seems like invisible castle hates me today.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeshua stares at the others for a while, waiting for them to respond.  "Uh, well... We need to clean that up before someone notices it.  I'll take care of it, you two make sure he doesn't do anything."  He starts looking around for a rag or something he can use to clean up the ashes.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2007)

Kestrel shrugs and holds the captive's arms to give some extra security while Yeshua works.

"How long before we dock, do you think?" she wonders aloud.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 8, 2007)

"It can't be too much longer."  Yeshua says, though he doesn't sound very sure.  "I guess we could ask him, not that we could really trust what he says.  Ah, here."  Yeshua picks up and rag and then goes to the door and listens for sounds of movement.  Only once he is certain that it's safe does he quickly open it, stamp on the foul cylinder to make certain it is unlit, and then sweep it all up in the rag.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 8, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Couple of questions. In post #507 on page 13 you had Lorem pick up a Blaster pistol and use it to stun the pirates. You didn't mention him discarding it so is he still carrying the pistol? The other question is should I assume that Orb is still on board our ship or that it is with us? Just a couple of minor details that have eluded me.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2007)

Anariel closes her eyes and gently manipulates the Force to enhance her senses. If she boost them enough, it would help her to become aware of any threats _before_ they approached.

*Enhance Senses: 17
Not sure what boost that gives her, as I'm at work and don't have my RCR handy.*


----------



## possum (Nov 8, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Couple of questions. In post #507 on page 13 you had Lorem pick up a Blaster pistol and use it to stun the pirates. You didn't mention him discarding it so is he still carrying the pistol? The other question is should I assume that Orb is still on board our ship or that it is with us? Just a couple of minor details that have eluded me.[/sblock]




I've never said that Lorem dropped the blaster or otherwise left it in the room as far as I can remember.  Not to mention that leaving a loaded blaster pistol in the room with subdued pirates wouldn't be wise.

I assume that Orb is still in the ship.

***

Yeshua manages to reach out of the room and pick up the still smoldering cigarra that the pirate dropped when he was dragged into the room without being seen.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 8, 2007)

(OOC: Well, that was exciting.  What's the hallway out there look like anyway?)


----------



## possum (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, I suspect that the call that Jedi have been spotted and engaged on the planet is about to get out to every pirate.  Who knows what could happen then...  Especially with a missing crew member...


The hallway is bare, with only a few flimsi pictures of swimwear models adorning it.  Another-particularly amusing picture pokes fun of Jedi and the Republic.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeshua huffs in annoyance at the anti-Jedi poster and retreats to the closet to wait some more.  "I wonder how the others are.  I hope the pirates aren't giving them any trouble.  Yes there are others of us here." he says, looking at the captive pirate. "If we're going to be waiting here we might as well talk about something, don't you think?"  Yeshua looks at the pirate's gag. "We can always gag him again if we sense someone approach."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2007)

Kestrel shrugs. "He didn't have anything useful to say before. What's changed since then?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeshua glances at Kestrel, then back at the pirate. "Well he's bound, for one thing.  He's also seemed to have realized that he's not just going to escape and bring some goons to kill us.  I just think we should give him another chance.  What do you think?"  This last is directed at the pirate.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 13, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				possum said:
			
		

> I've never said that Lorem dropped the blaster or otherwise left it in the room as far as I can remember.  Not to mention that leaving a loaded blaster pistol in the room with subdued pirates wouldn't be wise.
> 
> I assume that Orb is still in the ship.



Just as I thought. Just wanted to be sure. It does however seem like you missed that I already stated the next combat actions before that question. In post 622 to be exact.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2007)

Anariel remains silent, focusing on her senses to detect any approaching danger.


----------



## possum (Nov 17, 2007)

The pirate leader shifts slightly as the wave of Force energy hits him.  His three companions falter, falling to the ground.

"Get them!" he cries out, leading three of the pirates to open fire.  One blaster bolt comes extremely close to Lorem, charring the Jedi tunic (7 VP damage).  The second very nearly hits Voda as well, taking a large chunk of his robes with it (13 VP).  THe third flies harmlessly into the air.  

The pirate lieutenant raises his free hand in the air, a few sparks arcing off of his fingertips.  He unleashes his anger towards the two Jedi; a torrent of electrical dark side energy flowing from his hand.  (Reflex save DC 15 for half of 11 damage)

***

Inside of the pirate ship, the debate on what exactly should be done to their pirate prisoner continues.  Then a chill runs down your spines as you feel something malevelant in the air.  Some dark deed has been done, one you haven't experienced before.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeshua concentraits on the feeling, trying to discern it's origin.  "Did you feel that?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 17, 2007)

_OOC: can he step up and use the force in the same round?_


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 17, 2007)

Kestrel nods warily.

"A disturbance in the Force...was it on the shuttle?"

She searches her feelings, trying to make sense of the strange intuition.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2007)

Anariel cocks her head, almost as if listening for some sound, faint and far away. Then, she shrugs at Kestrel's question. [color=teal["I can't tell..."[/color]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 19, 2007)

*Lorem VP=19*
"Voda, take care of those blasters." Lorem says as he shrugs of a few crisped leaves and attacks the leader.

OOC: Reflex save 1d20+3=17
Move to the leader and attack 1d20+6=24, 2d8=7

BTW. Is there any other door out from here than the one we came? If there's a backdoor we could retreat, heal ourselves and wear them out one by one.
EDIT: Wretched Invisible castle. I made a mistake linking to the rolls and now the page won't load when I try to find the rolls. If you have any success with the InvisCastle you can try to find the rolls using Lorem as character name in here http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=new
EDIT2: Well I finally got it to load.


----------



## possum (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes, there is a way for Voda and Lorem to retreat.  It's about five meters behind you, and is a standard office door.

Lorem swings his blade towards the pirate leader, who moves to deflect the blade with his own blade.  Surprisingly, the lightsaber clangs against the blade, stopping dead.

Meet Sith swords...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2007)

Lunching a final Attack, Voda retreats towards the office door.
Force strike to the leader and the pirats next to him. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1384313


----------



## possum (Nov 22, 2007)

The pirate leader is pushed back slightly by Voda's usage of the Force before the crustacean-like Jedi falls back.  The pirates continue to fire their blaster rifles and pistols as Voda, missing him.

***

The unease continues inside of the pirate's ship, as the Jedi inside still feel that _something_ is wrong.  Then, the sound of boots can be heard from outside the closet...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 22, 2007)

_Great, now what?_ Yeshua thinks, and looks at the others.  He points to his lightsaber and makes a negative gesture to remind them to avoid revealing them, then turns to the door with his blaster aimed at it and set to stun.

(OOC: How noisy is this door when it opens?  I mean, could I possibly open it after the footsteps have passed to see who just went by without them noticing?  Also, there's no way to see what's on the other side of the door without opening it there?)


----------



## possum (Nov 22, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> _Great, now what?_ Yeshua thinks, and looks at the others.  He points to his lightsaber and makes a negative gesture to remind them to avoid revealing them, then turns to the door with his blaster aimed at it and set to stun.
> 
> (OOC: How noisy is this door when it opens?  I mean, could I possibly open it after the footsteps have passed to see who just went by without them noticing?  Also, there's no way to see what's on the other side of the door without opening it there?)




You ever see Star Trek?  Just a little quieter than that.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 22, 2007)

Lorem will use whatever distraction Voda's strike gave to retreat after his friend. "Let's find a place to hide in again." He speaks as silently as he can while running.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 22, 2007)

Kestrel, who's already instinctively started reaching for her 'saber, stops and gets a sour look...but nods and assumes a ready posture for hand to hand combat.


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2007)

Suddenly, the door to the closet opens, revealing one other pirate that you can see.  He's holding a small cylinder in his hand.

Initiatives.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 24, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1389017

(OOC: Do we get a surprise round?  If I act before the pirate I will take a readied action to fire at him/her if he/she does not comply with my order to "Freeze.")


----------



## possum (Nov 25, 2007)

He's looking for you, but he really doesn't know that you were actually in the closet...  I'll give you one.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 25, 2007)

"Stop, get in here, now."  Yeshua aims his blaster at the pirate, ready to fire if he makes any sudden moves.

(OOC:  Readied action to fire at the pirate if he does not comply.)


----------



## possum (Nov 25, 2007)

"I've found... the pirate manages to call out to his comrades before Yeshua fires.  Roll, please.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 25, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1391984

Here it is, but shouldn't we wait for the others to post actions before the pirate gets to act if it's a surprise round?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2007)

"Not all situations can be handled with diplomacy," says Anariel, shaking her head, her tone somewhat severe. She fires her blaster pistol at the pirate, hoping the stun setting will quickly take him down.



*
Heavy Blaster on stun.
Initiative: 20
Attack: 20, save DC18*


----------



## possum (Nov 27, 2007)

To spoil you all, there's not much that you could have done that _wouldn't_ have alerted any other pirates.  He's not alone in the hallway.

The pirate slumps to the ground as two stun blasts hit him, eliciting cries of surprise from the others in the hall.  Based on what Anariel can hear after using the Force to enhance her hearing, there are at least three different voices in the hall.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 27, 2007)

"There are at least three of them in the hall," says Anariel as her shot helps drop the pirate. "Our cover is blown..."

The Jedi Consular swaps the blaster to her left hand and draws and ignites her lightsaber, stepping out into the hallway to confront the pirates.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 27, 2007)

"No-" Yeshua slaps his hand to his face as Anariel once again heedlessly rushes forward with her lightsaber drawn, it's too late now.  Once again she insisted on revealing their identities.  He draws his lightsaber as well and moves out into the hall.  "Your friend is only stunned.  There's no need for anyone to die here if you will only hear us out." he says, hoping desperately to avoid a bloodbath that will inevitably lead to their deaths, and the failure of thier mission.  He watches the pirates carefully, making note of each of their reactions.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 27, 2007)

*Just an FYI, Anariel has lightsaber defense, and she isn't about to sacrifice her Defense by trying to hide her identity when she just blasted one of the pirates. *


----------



## possum (Nov 27, 2007)

The three pirates open fire with the blaster pistols towards Anariel and Yeshua as the human male finishes his plea.  Anariel is nearly hit by one of the blaster bolts (-14 VP) as she is the closest Jedi to them, as is Yeshua (-8 VP).  

Rhun, you have to opportunity to deflect one of the blaster rounds back towards the pirate who shot at you.


----------



## possum (Nov 27, 2007)

Voda and Lorem race out of the building as best they can, headed towards an exit.  The pirates give chase, but aren't quite able to catch up with them.  A few blaster shots hit ahead of you at times, but never come close to hitting.  Finally, they reach an exit and race outside.  Fortunately, there's no one out there that would do you any harm.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 27, 2007)

When the blaster bolts start flying, Kestrel waits just a moment as she readies her lightsaber. The instant there's a lull, she whips out of the closet and rushes at the pirates, her bright blue blade swinging in an arc as she descends towards them!

To hit: 27! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1395529
Damage: 15 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1395531

(defense is 20, 21 in melee, 22 with deflect)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2007)

possum said:
			
		

> Rhun, you have to opportunity to deflect one of the blaster rounds back towards the pirate who shot at you.




Spinning out of the way of one blaster bolt that misses her by a hair's breadth, Anariel uses her skill with the lightsaber to deflect one of the other bolts right back where it came from. She then strikes out with her lightsaber at the nearest of the pirates, hoping to cut their numbers down quickly and end the threat they pose.


*AC: 20 vrs blasters, VP: 23/40, WP 14/14
Deflect: Attack 19
Attack: Lightsaber 11 (I think this is a miss)*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 28, 2007)

*"We must seal this exit!" *Voda looks around to see if theres anything he can use to close it.

_Is there actually a door Voda can block with a quarterstaff? _


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeshua dances through the blaster fire towards the pirates, closing the distance and attempting to destroy the weapon of the nearest one, thus keeping that one from continuing their aggression.  "Why don't they listen?" he mutters in frustration.

(OOC: Attack Blaster)


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 28, 2007)

If the door is made of metal, Lorem will use his lightsaber to melt the locking mechanism, fusing the door shut.


----------



## possum (Nov 29, 2007)

You just made that sundering attempt, Dire Lemming.  Just.

Anariel deftly moves her lightsaber to deflect a blaster shot back towards the pirate who fired it.  It hits the pirate squarely in the gut, causing him to lean wounded against the bulkhead.  She charges towards the two other pirates, her yellow-green blade from the pic swinging towards the nearest pirate, but her aim is off.

The same pirate quickly notices that he's attracted the attention of yet another Jedi as Yeshua leaps into the fray, his lightsaber blazing in an arc towards the blaster pistol in his hand.  The pirate manages to get a shot off AoO as per the rules.  I didn't see the Sunder feat in Yeshua's sheet., grazing the Jedi's pirate disguise (-11 VP).  Despite this near miss, however, Yeshua's lightsaber aims true, severing the barrel of the pistol merely a second after it last fired.

***

With a quick cut of his lightsaber, Lorem manages to melt the locking mechanism.  it would be very difficult for one of the pirates to catch up with you now.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 29, 2007)

[sblock=possum]Generally ranged weapons don't get to make AoOs, are you ruling differently on this?[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Nov 29, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> [sblock=possum]Generally ranged weapons don't get to make AoOs, are you ruling differently on this?[/sblock]




You're right.  I just missed that rule.  Put that VP back on your sheet and ignore that bit.  Replace it with this.

***

The pirate manages an attempt at punching the leaping Jedi, but his accuracy is off.  No VP damage from a missed punch.  Sorry for the messup.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 30, 2007)

"That should keep them." Lorem says to Voda, dusting the rest of crisped leaves from his head. "Did you see it? He blocked my lightsaber with metal blade."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 30, 2007)

*"Not only that my friend, you lightsaber turned off when it hit that blade. I'm starting to think this pirates leaders are the remanents of the Sith themselves."* Vosa says as hi scratches his wounds. *"I need a place to heal myself, we should find another hideout."*


----------



## possum (Dec 1, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> *"Not only that my friend, you lightsaber turned off when it hit that blade. I'm starting to think this pirates leaders are the remanents of the Sith themselves."* Vosa says as hi scratches his wounds. *"I need a place to heal myself, we should find another hideout."*




I meant "stopping dead" as a reference to the fact that the blade didn't cut through the pirate's sword as it would a normal one.  If there was any confusion, I apologize.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2007)

(hee...so...are there more pirates in the hall? How's that working out? )


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 1, 2007)

(OOC: Well, there were three of them.  One of them got hit by his own blaster bolt, one of them got his blaster destroyed by Yeshua's lightsaber, and one of them is reletively unharmed though if he's got half a brain he's considering surrender.)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2007)

(I posted Kestrel attacking too...is that not showing up or something? )


----------



## possum (Dec 3, 2007)

The third pirate goes down as Kestrel brings her blade towards him.  

"We...  we surrender," he groans as he sinks against the wall next to his wounded comrade, clutching the slight wound on his right arm.  He kicks the blaster pistol that he dropped away from him. 

The pirate whose pistol was destroyed drops the still burning remnant of his weapon and slowly backs away.  "Sithspit..." he mutters as he joins his defeated friends.

***

What are Voda and Lorem doing now that they escaped the pirates in the building?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 3, 2007)

(good question. Where are we now?)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 3, 2007)

"Alright.  You, tend to your companion."  Yeshua says to the uninjured pirate, pointing to the one hit by the blaster bolt.  "Get everyone inside, then we'll talk."  Now that the battle is over, Yeshua takes a moment to get a better look at his defeated opponents.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 3, 2007)

Lorem ponders their situation for a while and finally states. "I'm afraid they might be looking for what brought us here so the ship might not be a safe place to return to. We should probably find a place to hide and start stalking the pirates, taking them out one by one. But if we could find their leaders and take them out the others might give up. You know, use Sai cha and the rest of the body falls."

OOC: I'm using jedi dueling terminology: Sai cha


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 3, 2007)

*"I hardly think the leader is alone... Or is easy to take down. We face many enemies... Maybe... Lets find out a good place to hide, and I will try to find where our fellows Jedi are with the help of the Force."* Voda says, as he scans the area looking for a hideout.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2007)

Anariel takes a moment to center herself and call upon the Force to regain her vigor.

*Heal Self +7; Possom, can you make the roll for me and let me know how it turns out?*

Taking a deep breath, she turns to her companions. "Certainly they are going to notice three more missing crewmen. How should we proceed?"


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 5, 2007)

Lorem nods to Voda's suggestion of finding a place to lay low for a moment and starts looking.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2007)

Kestrel shakes her head, keeping an eye on the captives.

"Three of them, three of us. Maybe we can replace them. It only has to be until... Lets put them in the closet while we discuss this. No need for them to hear our plans."


----------



## possum (Dec 7, 2007)

Anariel is able to heal 3 VP...  Sorry, Invisible Castle was horrible.

Voda and Lorem are currently right outside the building, albeit hiding.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 7, 2007)

"Kestrel, this is not the place for a discussion.  We can decide what to do when everyone is hidden." He points again at the pirates, "Come on, I don't want this to turn deadly if it doesn't need to."


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 11, 2007)

Lorem will try to find a better place to hide in some other building and once they find one he will start meditating on the Force, regaining his composure.

OOC: Once well hidden Heal Self +7. Repeat as necessary.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 11, 2007)

Kestrel opens her mouth to protest...then shakes her head and gestures towards the closet door with her lightsaber, deciding to exercise restraint this time.

"Go on in," she tells the captives.

She'll bind them just as the first pirate was bound.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2007)

*Anariel Tyri, VP: 26/40, WP 14/14*

Anariel keeps watch while Kestrel binds the pirates. "I don't fancy a confrontation with the pirate captain, but if pirates continue to disappear we may run into a problem..."


*Possum, would we know what the approximate crew size of a ship of this size would be?*


----------



## possum (Dec 15, 2007)

"There's going to be more of us," the unwounded pirate replies as he takes a seat.  "You'd better get out now."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2007)

Anariel casts a skeptical look at the pirate. "Yeah, because you three posed such a threat to us that we are going to be intimidated by your words." The young consular motions for her companions to join her in the hall for a more private discussion.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 15, 2007)

"Of course there are." Yeshua agrees with a sigh.  "I was hoping you four would be more reasonable than your friend here.  I wanted to ask you all about your leaders."  he glances at Anariel, and raises his eyebrows questioningly, but still joins her to hear what she has to say.


----------



## possum (Dec 18, 2007)

"What about them?" the unwounded pirate asks.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 18, 2007)

"Well, your friend here," Yeshua points to the bound and gagged pirate "seems to like Thorren quite allot, he wouldn't tell us anything.  It's unfortunate that he's so loyal to someone so unworthy.  From the impression I got speaking to your other associates on the ground, who are now in the custody of our allies, the only reason he leads you is because of his abilities in the force, and the same could be said for his lieutenants.  Why would you follow someone like him?"


----------



## possum (Dec 19, 2007)

"You said so yourself," the pirate replies.  "I'm scared of what he might do to me and my friends if I leave.  I joined this group of my own free will, I'll admit that, but I can't leave..."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 19, 2007)

"Well, we are here to stop the raids.  That goal does not have to include harming those that are perpetrating them, if they cooperate."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2007)

"What they're doing is wrong," Kestrel says stolidly. "Using the Force to dominate others. We will stop them. Help us, and you will no longer need to fear them."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 19, 2007)

"Uh, well, yeah, _that_'s what I was trying to say."  Yeshua smiles at Kestrel.  Looking back at the pirate he adds, sounding rather confused. "Why would you join up with someone like Thorren in the first place?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 19, 2007)

"The real question," says Anariel to the pirate, "Is how many of you are ready to die to follow this Thorren? The pickings were easy before...but now the Jedi are involved."


----------



## possum (Dec 21, 2007)

"I...  I really don't know," the pirates after Anariel's question.  He lowers his head.  "It depends on afraid they are.  Some are all right, but many of them are completely broken by now, I think.  Primarily those that have been here a while."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 21, 2007)

"Then we'll have to bring them hope.  Please understand that you have a choice now, you can continue to live in fear, despicably preying on those weaker than you, or you can be released from that fear, and leave this unworthy life behind you.  Surely you never envisioned yourself living this way?"  Despite the rather cheesy choice of words, Yeshua seems to fully believe in what he's saying.


----------



## possum (Dec 24, 2007)

The pirate stammers his answer.  "N-not r-really," he manages to say.  He explains that a famine on his home world caused him to join up, hoping to earn enough money to eat.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeshua frowns again. "Pirates don't _earn_ anything, they simply take it from those that are weaker than them by force.  That doesn't bother you?"  He glances at the other pirates who have remained silent thus far.


----------



## possum (Dec 26, 2007)

"Food's food," the pirate defiantly answers.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 26, 2007)

"Indeed," responds Anariel. "Now tell us, how many of you pirates are on board this vessel? And where are they gathered?"


----------



## possum (Dec 26, 2007)

"There are only about 25 of us onboard the ship right now.  Just enough to run the vital systems and have a basic security force," the pirate replies, finally realizing that he's beat.  "As to where they are, scattered about the ship.  The lounge or mess is bound to have the most of us, though," he adds.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeshua glares at the pirate. "So you felt no remorse as you blasted those people and their homes to embers?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 26, 2007)

OOC: What happened to us?


----------



## possum (Dec 27, 2007)

"Am I sorry that people get hurt?" the pirate replies, his voice beginning to rise slightly in anger.  "Of course I am!  I don't want any to get physically hurt due to our actions, but it does happen.  I'm sure you feel the same way," he adds, motioning to his wounded friends.

***

Essentially, both Lorem and Voda are pretty much safe if they stay where they are.  The civilian's probably dead, though...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeshua's expression softens.  "I'm... glad to hear that.  Yes I do feel the same way.  However, I must defend myself from attack as much as I wish to avoid harming others.  Do you understand?  I'm offering you all a chance to change your lives for the better, and I wish to offer that chance to all aboard this vessal.  With your help we could stop Thorren without a slaughter.  What do you say?"


----------



## possum (Dec 27, 2007)

"No offense," the pirate says, beginning to warm up to the idea slightly, "but how do we know that you can do it?  Stop Thorren, I mean."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 27, 2007)

"I don't know what proof you expect.  He is no less fallible than any other being.  He is only one man.  If he's as well liked as he seems to be then that is a major weakness that can be exploited.  We need only to bring hope to your other comrades that they could be free of his tyranny and have a chance at a decent life.  I doubt many will risk their lives for Thorren's sake once they know of our intentions.  We just need some way to communicate them.  Can you think of anything?  Er, by the way, what's you name?"


----------



## possum (Dec 27, 2007)

I was afraid of that...

Mikal," he says.  "As to the others...  Mess is in about 45 minutes.  It's very possible that I can speak with some of my friends--those that feel the same way.  If you're brave enough, maybe even you three could come along."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 27, 2007)

OOC: Yes, I was talking to him a whole lot before hand to establish him as an important character first so that you'd have time to come up with one.  Thank goodness for PbP though huh?

"Hm..."  Yeshua looks at the first pirate they met, sitting bound and gagged in the back.  "I don't think we should leave him alone with your injured friends.  I could go, but I think at least one of us should stay here and watch over the others."  He looks back at Mikal.  "How many do you think can be convinced?"


----------



## possum (Dec 27, 2007)

My initial plans for Mikal was really simple: he was to die on one of your lightsaber blades.

"You're right about the others," Mikal replies.  "At least Tohm's bleeding has stopped.  He should be fine, but I'm no trained medic.  As to how many there are that are interested in rebellion," he thinks for a moment.  "Of the 25 on board right now, there are about 10 of us that are _really_ starting to chafe under Thorren's tyranny.  There are others that are on the edge.  As to the ground team, we could be looking at as many as 15.  Small numbers, but when there are Jedi..."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 27, 2007)

OOC:  Sorry to disappoint you... well not really...  

"The other's may change their minds when they realize how many of their friends have.  Have you got any idea what would make them willing to risk their lives to stop a rebellion against Thorren?  Surely not simple fear of reprisal."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 27, 2007)

OOC: Its amazing how we player can twist the course of a game, just speaking.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 27, 2007)

"I'll go to the mess and meet with them" says Anariel. "I have the most skill in diplomacy."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeshua nods.  "Alright, just remember to keep your Lightsaber hidden.  Kestrel, can you take care of these guys?"


----------



## possum (Dec 27, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> OOC: Its amazing how we player can twist the course of a game, just speaking.




The original plan of this was for all of you to do a type of Seven Samurai thing and train the civilians to help you fight.  Obviously, this is a little more interesting.

***

"We've got to come up for a reason that Lorrn's been missing, though," Mikal says, scratching at the stubble on his chin.  Thankfully, mess is almost here and the others' shifts are over...  We could always say that he's been ill," he adds.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeshua shakes his head. "Why don't we just say we don't know?  No one else does, so that seems like it would be the least suspicious.  If we just say he's sick they'll look for him where ever he'd be if that were true and find out we're lying.  Who's the commander of this vessel right now?"


----------



## possum (Dec 27, 2007)

"Grytta, one of Thorren's cabal."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeshua nods "What can you tell us about Grytta?"  He looks at each of the pirates, inviting them all to say whatever they know.


----------



## possum (Dec 27, 2007)

"We pretty much all think of her as the weakest," Mikal explains.  "Still enough to instill a little bit of fear in us, but no where near Thorren's level, or even those of the others.  I had a friend who claimed that he heard Thorren complain to the others--when he was serving them their drinks once--that Grytta wasn't 'Of the Blood', whatever that means."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeshua continues nodding, looking thoughtful. "So she's a woman?  Hm, your friends on the ground said that all of Thorren's cabal were human males, except Marissa.  What else can you tell us about her?  What does she look like?  We'll need to be able to recognize her.  Do you think she'd come to the light?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 27, 2007)

Anariel listens as Yeshua questions the pirate. The young guardian certainly didn't live up to the reputation of most guardians; impulsive and quick to act...she finds hereself idly wondering what type of consular the young man would have made. 

"Do you know if this Grytta is a Force user? We felt the presence of such a one here when we boarded your vessel."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 27, 2007)

_Why's she looking at me like that?_  Yeshua shrugs and then nods to Mikal in order to confirm Anariel's words.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 28, 2007)

Kestrel, for her part, leans back against the bulkhead during Yeshua's conversation. Grudgingly, she has to admit that he's getting results, but it still seems to her that these pirates that 'turn to the light' will be escaping justice. Should their crimes be so easily erased? And they'd already shown themselves to be of somewhat weak character...bending to the proximate will, be it Yeshua now, or their Dark Side wielding masters. What would stop them from bending again, once the Jedi were gone?

Of the blood. Dark side. Kestrel frowns.

"Using the Force takes training," she says. "Were they Jedi? Have they ever spoken of their masters?"


----------



## possum (Dec 29, 2007)

"Grytta and Marissa, they're the same person.  At least, that's what my friend says.  He says that they have these names for each other that they say in private.  He said that he heard all of them, but can only remember one.  Funny thing is, he said that he heard Marissa's 'code name' before, but forgot that as well.  Weird, huh?

Yeah, she's a Force-user."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 29, 2007)

"Well, that explains a lot.  Hm, so she's loyal to Thorren out of more than just fear...  Well if what you said is true then it seems Thorren does not feel quite the same way about her as she does about him.  Well, we'll need to meet her eventually, hopefully we can convince her of that when that time comes."  Yeshua looks around at the others.  "Well Mikal, unless you know anything more about Marissa or anyone else on this ship, I think we're ready as we're going to be."


----------



## possum (Dec 31, 2007)

Several minutes later, the mess hall is filled by the pirates as they filter in to get their midday meal.  Despite the relatively small number of people in the large room, the conversation reverberates throughout, filling the air.  Mikal leads the Jedi to his "designated table" after grabbing his tray.  The food is somewhat appetizing looking, and is spiced just enough to make it completely edible.

Minutes later, ten other pirates join the group, setting their own trays to the table.

"I hear that you can help us with our problem," a Duros states.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeshua looks around the table at and takes a good look each of the pirates, trying to commit their features to memory. "Yes..." he replies to the Duros' question.  Not wanting to get too far into the discussion too fast.  It's better to let them speak more.

OOC: What races and genders are these pirates?  How many other pirates are in the mess hall?


----------



## possum (Dec 31, 2007)

7 humans, one Duros, one Twi'lek, and one furred alien that you don't recognize.

"We've been having wanting to get rid of this group for about a year or two," he continues, keeping his voice low.  He digs a fork into the meat on his tray and bites off a piece.  "Mikal filled us in in line.  Says you've got special abilities, like them...  Is it true?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

OOC: All male?

Yeshua tries to avoid the question by asking the Duros another one.  "You mean Thorren and his cabal?  So you want to be the leader instead?"


----------



## possum (Dec 31, 2007)

All male

"Leader?!" the Duros states.  "Not me, and certainly not any of the others,"[/color he adds, covertly gesturing to the others at the table.  "I just want enough of my share to get out.  And I mean _out_."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 31, 2007)

Anariel nods at the pirate. "That is good to hear. We are here to stop the pirate threat, starting with Thorren. We do not seek violence, but as your friend Mikal here can attest, we are readily able to use force of arms should the need arise." She shrugs. "If you and your companions willingly turn from the dark path you follow, we will have no quarrel with you."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 31, 2007)

"And yes," Kestrel adds. "We have powers like Thorren. Or, I should say, -he- has powers like -us-."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 1, 2008)

[sblock=Shayuri]Did you miss the part where we asked Kestrel to stay with the prisoner?  She never protested so I thought you were ok with it.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 1, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> [sblock=Shayuri]Did you miss the part where we asked Kestrel to stay with the prisoner?  She never protested so I thought you were ok with it.[/sblock]




[sblock=Lemming]I must have missed it, yes. Which would explain the lack of protestation. Well...um. Enjoy the game then. [/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 1, 2008)

[sblock=Shayuri] Well I didn't actually expect you to stay.  We can just assume that we worked something out.  Like, the lightly injured pirate will take care of the others.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jan 4, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea.  Everyone okay with that?

Voda and Lorem

***

From your hiding spot, you can see a group of ten pirates walk past, two of them guiding a medium-sized (half-Hutt being the official size according to the logo on the side) repulsorsled loaded with food and credits.  They talk and joke around, not knowing that they are being listened to.  They're headed back to the ship, obviously.  

One of the pirates picks a couple of ripe fruit from the pile and greedily gulps them down.  The others joke that Thorren and "his little magic class" will find out and zap him.  Hearing this, the offending pirates sets the fruit that he hasn't eaten back onto the sled.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2008)

"So, tell me, if you are yours spread the word, how many pirates will stand against us?" Anariel looks about the group at the faces of the pirates that are listening, wondering if they can be trusted. "And where can Grytta be found? The bridge?"


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 7, 2008)

Lorem looks at the pirates and whispers to Voda. "Ten, seems bad but we could probably subdue them. Get that food back to the people who it belongs to."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 14, 2008)

*"Lets take them by surprise.... Do you think you can make some rocks, levitate through air and fall over them? .... Or may be we can influence them telepathically, avoiding the damage we will certainly deliver to them otherwise...."* Voda brainstorms out loud.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 17, 2008)

OOC: I'm not with my books at the moment so I need to ask: How does plant surge work? Isn't it something I can use to entangle the pirates? And is there enough plant-life to do this?


----------



## possum (Jan 19, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm not with my books at the moment so I need to ask: How does plant surge work? Isn't it something I can use to entangle the pirates? And is there enough plant-life to do this?




There's not enough plant life to use.  Unless you count yourself, that is...  LOL.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 19, 2008)

OOC:  I don't wish to nag but, what about us three?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> OOC:  I don't wish to nag but, what about us three?




*What he said!*


----------



## possum (Jan 20, 2008)

"I don't exactly know where Grytta can be found," the Duros replies.  "She could be on the bridge or perhaps her quarters.  I really don't know.  As for how many will side against us?  I'd say about 50% of the others.  The others would simply wait and see how the power struggle goes.  Of course, that could be very risky.  They may actually choose the side of whoever begins to win..."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 20, 2008)

"Perhaps we should try to confront Grytta first.  If could take her prisoner or even better, bring her to our side, the other's would probably be far more inclined to listen to reason."


----------



## possum (Jan 20, 2008)

"I'f you all are willing to try it, all power to ya."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 20, 2008)

"Can any of you tell us anything else about her?"


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2008)

Lorem shivers anxciously, which makes a silent rustle run through his leaves. "I can grow myself larger. Maybe that would scare off a few of them and we could take down the rest. I just hoped we would not need to kill them, even if they are misguided by the dark-side."

OOC: Um, not sure if I can reduce the power of lightsaber to do stun damage? Is this possible?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 21, 2008)

Voda nods, then, he starts to use his telepathic abilities, trying to create some confusion. His mind, focused in the pirate that stop the food eater one. *"That damn fool, when the leader finds out that he has just eat some of the supplies, he will punish us all!"* Voda says in the pirate head. Then, the Krevakii focus on the one that ate the food: *"This coward will tell the leader... He will punish me severly if he finds out! I must do something."*

Telepathy: +12


----------



## possum (Jan 23, 2008)

"There isn't that much more to tell, really," the Duros whispers with a slightly visible shrug.  "She can do things with the Force, but not to the extent of the others."

***

Voda, that's more than likely an Affect Mind rather than a telepathy.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 23, 2008)

Having exhausted his questions for the moment, Yeshua waits for the others to speak.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 23, 2008)

"It seems straightforward enough," Kestrel says. "We find her, subdue or kill her, and start a revolt on the ship. They'll be able to tell us where the hideout is once they know it's safe to."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeshua turns to Kestrel and nods slowly "I'm not sure we should think about it so simply though, Kestrel.  She sounds inexperienced in the dark side, we may yet be able to help her back onto the right course.  Besides, having her as a prisoner will prevent Thorren's men from firing on this ship if they find out that it has gone rogue.  We should avoid killing her unless it is the only way."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "It seems straightforward enough," Kestrel says. "We find her, subdue or kill her, and start a revolt on the ship. They'll be able to tell us where the hideout is once they know it's safe to."




"Then let us be done with it. We'll move to her quarters, and if we dont find her there, we will make our way to the bridge." Anariel's voice is uncharacteristically cold. "This ship is ours. We have a mission to fulfill, and it is time to get the job done."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeshua is unsure about the tone of Anariel's voice, but her words leave no doubt. "Agreed.  We'll need someone to lead us there.  We don't need your assistance in dealing with her.  Just help us find her.  One of you should also return to that closet for your injured comrades."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 24, 2008)

_//I'm trying to confuse them, not bind them to my will.//_


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2008)

*Is possom still about?*


----------



## possum (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, sorry that I haven't been posting lately.  I've had a lot of work to do.  I'll see what I can cook up for tonight.


----------



## possum (Jan 31, 2008)

*Main Group*

"I'll lead you to the bridge myself and--if need be--to where her quarters are," the Duros offers.  "As to the injured, Jairn can take care of them," he adds, pointing to a dark-skinned human.  "He has some basic training from our medic.

Are you ready?"

***

"You ain't gonna tell are ya?" the pirate who had taken a fruit out of the hoversled says nervously, somehow not really getting that his friend had only been joking with him.  The joking pirate also seems to act weirdly to his other companions, causing an argument to break out between the group.  Sides are taken as old grudges are aired.

That's best I'm gonna give you two, as I don't feel that it was really a good enough roll to have them completely wipe each other out.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 31, 2008)

*"Now is the time my friend, lets strike, swiftly!"* Voda says to Lorem


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeshua simply nods.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 31, 2008)

Lorem "shrugs" in agreement and whispers. "Let's see what they think of a tree suddenly growing from the wall"

He drops down from their hiding place, immediatily starting to grow to his full extent.

OOC: Well I think that would call for intimidate roll but unfortunatily I have no ranks in it  .


----------



## possum (Feb 1, 2008)

"What the kriff is that!?" a pirate yells out upon seeing the gigantic Neti.  He and at least three others drop what they're doing and runs away.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 1, 2008)

Voda gets from behind Lorem, and wielding his light saber, use the force to push any group of pirates holding guns.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2008)

*Assuming it has been an hour, Anariel will use heal self once more before they make their way to the bridge.*


----------



## possum (Feb 2, 2008)

*Voda*

I need a roll for that.

*The Group*

Anariel heals 4 VP.  Say thank you to Invisible Castle...

You are all led through the ship, taking a small turbolift up the two decks to the bridge section.  Before you enter, the Duros wishes you all luck and then makes a quick getaway.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeshua whispers to the others. "Well then, let's keep it together.  Don't pick any fights.  We may be able to talk to her.  Remember that we don't want to kill her if there's any chance not to.  As long as she's alive and safe aboard this ship then we should be safe aboard it as well, at least from other pirate ships...  Perhaps only one of us should go in first, to asses the situation, then while the others stay outside unseen in case of trouble.  I'd rather have confronted her in her quarters where she'd likely be alone and at ease, but, here we are."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 2, 2008)

"I don't think she's going to feel at ease with a Jedi confronting her and two more outside," Kestrel says tersely.

"We should all go in. She'll be less likely to try to fight if she sees she's outnumbered."

(Thanks for the catch, DL )


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 2, 2008)

(OOC: We're about to enter the bridge not her quarters.)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 2, 2008)

Roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1480242/


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2008)

Anariel sighs at her idealistic companion. "Remember, we are tasked with stopping these pirates. I do not think the pirate leaders are going to be inclined to simply give up, knowing that we will have to try them and bring them to justice for their crimes."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeshua nods his head slowly.  "Of course, but we must at least try...  I don't like this though, it will likely become a firefight, we have no idea how many are in there and whether she even is.  We need to find a way to learn that.  If she's not there we should try to find a way to sneak into her quarters.  I'd rather confront her there where she'll be alone and off guard."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2008)

"Just be on your guard, says Anariel. "We don't know how the pirates will react should things go against us."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 6, 2008)

"Well... we could pretend that we're intoxicated and stumbled onto the bridge by accident."  Yeshua half-heartedly suggests.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 6, 2008)

Kestrel grimaces.

"If we're going to hide, lets hide. If we're going to confront her, lets confront her. I don't like all this talk of duplicity. I'm no good at it for one thing, and it rankles for another."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 6, 2008)

"Yeah, alright, I'll go in.  You two wait outside as backup."  Feeling rushed, Yeshua quickly opens the door and steps through.


----------



## possum (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeshua enters the bridge, finding it empty save for a feminine figure in a command chair.  "I trust that you've come with the latest litany of problems, right?" she asks, obviously mistaking the Jedi for some random crew member.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeshua tries to hide his surprise and relief at finding her alone.  He tries to get a look at her while he gives a quick respectful bow and replies.  "I'm afraid so.  It seems that a Jedi was on the planet during the last raid, and has infiltrated this ship."  He watches her carefully for her reaction.

OOC: I've got no modifiers to Bluff or Sense Motive if I need them.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2008)

Anariel frowns and shakes her head as Yeshua rushes into the bridge alone. The lithe Jedi Consular shrugs her shoulders at Kestrel. "For all that one's talk of diplomacy, he tends to act a bit rashly, don't you think?


----------



## possum (Feb 7, 2008)

"Jedi?" she asks.  "Have they been captured?" she adds.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeshua shakes his head.  "I'm afraid not.  All attempts have failed.  It seems that they've been gaining allies among the crew as well by invoking unrest against Thorren."  He continues watching her carefully her carefully for signs of any strong emotions.


----------



## possum (Feb 10, 2008)

There's definately a surge.  By the way it feels, it could mean that she's on to you...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 10, 2008)

OOC: I guess I'll just have to hope that she wouldn't imagine the Jedi would be crazy enough to do what we just did.   

Since I'm looking straight at her, can I see anything about her appearance, what she's wearing, any weapons, comlink?  Does the chair have any mysterious buttons?


----------



## possum (Feb 10, 2008)

She may be powerful enough to sense your Force-sensitivity, you know...

She has a blaster pistol in a leg holster, and a comlink on her belt.  There are buttons on the chair, but you can't tell what they are.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeshua watches her a moment longer, and then continues, speaking slowly and deliberately.  "What do you want to do?"


----------



## possum (Feb 11, 2008)

"Increase your patrols," she says.  "Let me know if anything comes up.  Dismissed."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeshua nods, but does not leave.  As he speaks, his hand wanders slowly towards his hip, and rests near his lightsaber, ready to bring it into a defensive stance immediately.  He stares into her eyes intensely.  "There is something else...  These Jedi... want you to come peacefully.  I am Yeshua Nataraji.  It does not have to be like this for you, we seek only to stop this violence.  If you help us I swear that I will make certain the court is lenient.  The Dark Side brings nothing but despair, hate, and betrayal, Marissa.  Please let me help you."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2008)

Anariel taps her foot impatiently in the hall, hoping that Yeshua hasn't gotten himself in over his head. Her hand rests easily against the hilt of her light saber.


----------



## possum (Feb 12, 2008)

*Voda and Lorem*

Voda manages to push four pirates down, also causing two more pirates to race away from the cart, screaming wildly in fright.

*Main Group*

"You will address me as Grytta, you fools!" she yells, levitating out of her chair.  From her fingers race small bits of lightning that terminate centimeters after leaving her body.  You also notice that her eyes now burn a fiery orangis-yellow.  "Leave now and your lives shall be spared!"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2008)

*Can Anariel and Kestrel hear what is going on from the corridor?*


----------



## possum (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes, but you'd be aware of it even if you couldn't.  Your "Force radar" is going off the charts...  Hell, I'd even wager that both Lorem and Voda can partially sense it...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeshua is certainly surprised by the display, he had not expected her to wield even this much power.  Still, the little bits of lightning were the only thing he couldn't do himself and were hardly imposing.  "Why do you follow Thorren? He asks in a raised voice.  "Do you think he will give you power?"

[sblock=ooc] Force Defense, 1d20+5 = 16[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2008)

Kestrel exchanges looks with Anariel.

"She's strong. And angry. I think he needs us."

She goes to the door and tries to open it, at the same time deftly scooping her lightsaber from its belthook and settling it comfortably into her hand.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 12, 2008)

Lorem adjusts his lightsaber to match his new form, the white energy humming to life as he speaks in deep booming voice. "Surrender now and you will be spared! A fair trial will be held! Fight back and you will fall as sure as the sun rises!" He suddenly feels a strange vibration in the force sending shivers through his "canopy". Lorem takes a few steps closer to the pirates ready to slash out with his blade, if it needs to come to that.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4046223#post4046223


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2008)

Anariel follows Kestrel through the door and onto the bridge, her lightsaber in hand. She moves to stand somewhat apart from her companions, ensuring that they are all not caught in a cluster should Grytta use any force effects.


----------



## possum (Feb 18, 2008)

As Lorem and (presumably) Voda emerge from their hiding spaces, lightsabers drawn and ignited, the remaining pirates scatter.  One of them grabs an apple and takes a bite out of it before running.

***

Grytta remains hovering above the floor, doing her best to force the Jedi to stand down.  "Surrender, fools!" she cries out.  "Surrender and be spared!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 19, 2008)

Seen the pirates fleeing, Voda turns off his saber.* "Well it seems we succeed. Now we should take this food to a safe and hidden place, those pirates will certainly alert their leader. "* he says.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2008)

Kestrel comes to stand next to Yeshua.

"It doesn't have to be like this," she says urgently. "Release the dark side! You can't defeat all of us!"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeshua shakes his head, but lowers his lightsaber as he speaks. "Why are you doing this?  There is no need for us to fight.  Senseless violence will gain no one anything.  Come down, and let us talk."


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 19, 2008)

Lorem shrinks back to more "humane" form and turns his lightsaber off. "Maybe we should try and find a place where the people of this city are hiding. Bring this food to them."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2008)

Anariel's face is emotionless, hard to read, as she stands with her companions. "We have been tasked with ending piracy in this system. If you choose not to stand down, know that we will not hesitate to use force of arms to stop you." The young consular ignites her lightsaber as she speaks, the yellowish-gold blade sprining to life.


----------



## possum (Feb 19, 2008)

Abruptly, the hovering Gyrtta drops to the ground.  She gasps for breath repeatedly, her hair damp with sweat.  "I surrender..." she manages to say.  Through the Force you can feel that she is obviously exhausted.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeshua glances quickly at Anariel, wondering if she really thinks such a warning was necessary, but it is a pointless thought as Grytta suddenly drops to the floor exhausted.  "Thank you for not bringing this to violence.  Now let's talk."  Yeshua hides his lightsaber again and starts to approach her.

OOC: How old does Grytta/Marissa look anyway?  I'd sort of been assuming that she was around Anarial and Yeshua's age.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2008)

Anariel remains quiet as Yeshua speaks to the woman. The consular wasn't sure exactly what he was trying to accomplish; she knew that the young guardian had no diplomatic training. Still, perhaps Grytta would speak to him. If not, she could try her hand later.


----------



## possum (Feb 21, 2008)

Late-20s, early 30s

"What is there to talk about, Jedi," she replies, a defeated tone in her voice.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 21, 2008)

*"I think this is going to draw attention over us, plus, these pirates will cetanly alert others... Besides, humans can stand months without food can't they? "* Voda says, emotionless.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 22, 2008)

"There is _much_ to talk about." Yeshua replies, moving to her side to try to help her stand.  "You have a strong connection to the force, like us... How did you end up with these pirates?"


----------



## possum (Feb 23, 2008)

"Much like you--from what I've heard--I was discovered.  I had joined a month before my abilities were found by Thorren and the others.  They trained me the best they could, but they frequently ridiculed me..."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 23, 2008)

"But how did..."  Yeshua shakes his head.  "You should have been found by Jedi at a young age and brought to train, like us...  Where are you from?  When did you join Thorren's gang?"


----------



## possum (Feb 25, 2008)

"There is such a thing as falling through the cracks, you know," Grytta says.  "I joined Thorren's group seven years ago," she adds.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 25, 2008)

"Grytta," Kestrel says, "What's going on here has to stop. It would reflect well on you if you helped us. You're strong in the Force, but you need proper training, or your own power will consume you...and whoever you think you are, or want to be...will be lost."

"Will you help us, so we can help you?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeshua opens his mouth to speak again, but stops when Kestrel begins to speak, and slowly begins to smile.


----------



## possum (Feb 27, 2008)

"What I was is already lost," Marissa says.  "You don't know the sheer power of it; the ecstacy."  She lowers her head, guilt overcoming her.  It's the first time that she's actually had some clarity over what's happened.  "When I tried to intimidate you," she confesses, "I also let Thorren and the others know of your presence here..."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2008)

"And where are Thorren and the others now?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeshua shakes his head firmly then looks Marissa directly in the eyes.  "I may know more than you think, Marissa.  You say that what you were is lost... I think you may just have needed some help finding it.  Regardless of your past though, I know you have good in you.  Whatever your past was is not as important as what you decide to do in the future.  Remember that."


----------



## possum (Feb 29, 2008)

"On his way," Marissa replies to Anariel.  "I don't know his exact position, but I can't feel him very close."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeshua frowns slightly as Marissa apparently ignores everything he just said.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 29, 2008)

"Is he on this vessel, or another?"


----------



## possum (Mar 1, 2008)

Voda's Group

Its unknown where the food came from, but there are several possibilities.  According to you remembrances of the area, there's an entrance to the underground caverns--not counting the one you fled from--two kilometers north-west.

Main Group

"THank you for those words," Marissa says to Yeshua.  "There's been so much confusion for so long.  It's still there," she adds, "screaming at me to lash out."

She turns to Anariel.  "There's only one vessel on this raiding mission: this one."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 1, 2008)

"Perhaps if you understand the source of your rage, you can learn to master it... Hm... So... How could he be getting closer?  I'm sure I saw him on the surface."  He gives the others a quick questioning glance.  "Marissa.  The crew says you're... close to Thorren.  Just what exactly is your relationship?  Know that while we must stop this piracy, we do not wish to harm anyone if we can help it."


----------



## possum (Mar 2, 2008)

"He is on the surface, he and the other raiders are racing their way here now!" Marissa explains, slightly annoyed that she has to explain further.  "As for Thorren," she adds.  "We were lovers.  As if love had anything to do with the relationship," she bitterly remarks.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeshua is taken aback by Marissa's openness almost as much as he is by the apparent complete lack of sense her answer about Thorren made.  "I see... I'm sorry.  You...  Well, if you don't want to speak of it, I'll understand..."  He pauses before continuing, unsure whether she has anything more to say on the subject and not wanting to discourage her.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 3, 2008)

*"So, if you wish to retrive this food, we should head north west, if not, we must hide it out, and hide ourselves to, may be we can surprise another group of pirates."*


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2008)

"The other men on this ship want to be free of Thorren. We'd like to see that happen. Are you going to help us?" Kestrel asks.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 3, 2008)

"Maybe we should take it to the caves. Find people and form a resistance. If the others fail we have to help these people anyway we can. We can only protect them, not fight a war for them. But we can give them the confidence to win for themselves." Lorem replies to Voda.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 3, 2008)

*"I trust you are right my friend, lets get moving."* replied Voda, and get near the food cart, to switch it on.


----------



## possum (Mar 7, 2008)

"I knew that several of the crew were living in fear," Marissa says as Kestrel tells her.  "but, I didn't know it was to the point of near mutiny.  If I can help, I will."  She seems worried, perhaps as the result of seeing someone else who had once dared to defy Thorren, or maybe just her knowledge of how powerful he can be compared to her.

***

Voda and Lorem push the repulsorlift through the city streets, possibly amazed that the once busy streets are completely desolate.  The walk to the safe area is uneventful.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 7, 2008)

If Voda was to have actual lungs, he would sigh *"I'm relieved. Lets hope the people are here and safe."* the krevaaki walks to the door of the refuge (if any), and knocks.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 7, 2008)

"Even if he is exceptionally powerful, he lacks our discipline and training.  Besides, there is no way that he would not have been found by the order if he were powerful enough to defeat the three of us single handedly.  You can help us.  We just need to convince the rest of the crew to stop supporting him, and separate and subdue those who continue to."  Sensing Marissa's apprehension, Yeshua gives her what he believes to be a reassuring smile.  "Don't be afraid of Thorren.  I- ... We won't let him harm you for helping us...  Er, how are you feeling now?  Do you have your strength back?"


----------



## possum (Mar 12, 2008)

"I think so," Marissa responds.

You've probably got about ten minutes before Thorren arrives.  How do you prepare your defense?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 12, 2008)

OOC: Ok, I'm really confused.  Marissa said that this was the only ship they brought, and it's in flight, so how exactly is Thorren getting near us?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 12, 2008)

(did it take off? Are we sure? I assumed it had too, but in hindsight I'm not sure he actually said it did)


----------



## possum (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't think that I had the ship lift off.  I certainly didn't intend for it to if it did.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 12, 2008)

OOC: I could have sworn he said it did but now I don't see it.  Oh well...

Yeshua tentatively stops supporting Marissa to let her stand on her own again.  "Alright, let's discuss how we're going to deal with Thorren.  We could call for backup.  I'll bet Voda at least is dying of boredom with nothing to do but guard those prisoners.  We could take off.  That would keep him from getting on board at all, and It'd probably be allot easier to get him to give up if we had all this ship's weapons trained on him.  Whatever we do we need to make sure the whole crew is behind us.  Do you think you can help us make that happen Marissa?"


----------



## possum (Mar 12, 2008)

"If Thorren were to be stuck on the planet, he would burn as much of it to the ground as he could," Marissa answers.  "And this Voda on the surface will surely perish.  As for the crew..." she sighs.  "I doubt that I'd actually be able to unite them as a whole against Thorren.  They would not trust me if I tell them the truth, and they don't fear me enough to make them think that I am leading a revolt..."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeshua is once again confused. "How is he going to torch the planet if he's stranded on it with just a raiding party?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 12, 2008)

Kestrel considers.

"We could disable the shuttle, gather what crew are willing to rebel, and leave the ship to regroup with Voda and Lorem. Then we'd be in a better position to choose the place of the battle. Or we could just use whoever's willing to rebel to secure an area of the ship, call Voda as backup, and face Thorren here."

She shrugs and looks at Anariel.


----------



## possum (Mar 12, 2008)

She exaggerating slightly.  Basically, she said that Thorrne would cause as much havoc as he could before he's found out and the local militia gets the nerve to strike back.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2008)

*Sorry for the silence, guys...I've been busy and kind of lost track of things! Oops.*

Anariel considers Kestrel's words. "Personally, I like the second option. Even if we disable the ship, we don't know that Thorren would come to us...he may just decide to make repairs as best he can and then leave, which would put us in a bad position. I say we find a place to engage him here, within the ship, and call Lorem and Voda for back-up."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeshua nods.  "It'd be a waste of a major advantage to let him get on board... but I understand the need for certainty.  If we take off and try to find him with the ship he could just hide.  If we let him come on board first, we can trap him."  He looks at Marissa.  "You won't have to convince them alone.  Mikal and a number of his friends are already behind us, and he's working on convincing the rest as we speak...  We should go meet with them to set up our ambush.  Maybe if you asked everyone to report to the mess hall for an emergency briefing... say it's about intruders.  In the mean time we can call Voda and Lorem."


----------



## possum (Mar 13, 2008)

"I'lll do my best," Marissa replies.  "What do you suggest I say to them, Jedi?" she asks.  "After they've all gathered?"

She then motions to the empty communications station.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 13, 2008)

"Well first of all, please call me Yeshua instead of 'Jedi'.  And you can call Kestrel and Anariel by name as well."  Yeshua gestures to his two companions respectively.  "It'll get confusing otherwise.  At this point it'd be best if we just explain the situation.  Fifteen members of the crew are either on our side, or in our custody, not including you.  So we have the advantage.  If the rest aren't with us, they at least shouldn't try to stop us.  Let's call them and go though, we don't have much time."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 14, 2008)

Anariel moves to access the comm system, sending a coded message to Lorem and Voda telling them to make all haste to their coordinates.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 14, 2008)

Voda lets the cargolift with the food net to the refuge zone. *"Lorem, we must make haste, hurry my friend"* he says.
Voda will try to go to the coordinates as unseen as he can.


----------



## possum (Mar 18, 2008)

The mess hall is teeming with the pirates aboard the ship, some of whom never left after midday meal.  The group of Jedi's original collaborators have been filled in, and are waiting in the front "row" of tables next to the place where Marissa is going to speak, ready to help if anything begins to happen.  Marissa looks at all of you for reassurance before stepping on the makeshift stage.

***

Voda and Lorem

You slink through the city, avoiding the marching of the pirates back to the ship.  You leap across the irrigation canal that would take about an hour to cross on foot on your way to the ship, only to see two hovertrucks with the local government's logo on them pull in towards the ship in the short distance.  About 20 men storm angrily out of the vehicles and head towards the entrance...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeshua follows Marissa up and stands beside her, just in case.

From here he surveys the audience, taking note of just how many are assembled and anything suspicious.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2008)

Anariel nods to Marissa/Grytta. "Be strong, for the Force is your ally." she says quietly to the woman.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 20, 2008)

OOC: Im assuming these mens are actually from the local militia. 

Voda moves quickly to where the mens were heading. *"What is this? We should know if the government was planing to make such a move, who is in charge of this operation?" * he inquires to no one in particular.* "This unplanned interference is most... disgusting"
*


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 20, 2008)

Lorem stays a bit behind Voda let's him do the talking.


----------



## possum (Mar 20, 2008)

Voda, make a spot check.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 20, 2008)

Spot check: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1533218/


----------



## possum (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, you really don't want to be getting the attention of those people.  They're not wearing any uniform used by the Republic or that system's justice fleet.  In fact, they look a lot like pirates...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 21, 2008)

In that case, Voda will remain hidden, waiting to see what happens next.


----------



## possum (Mar 29, 2008)

Marissa steps up on the makeshift stage, knowing that--depending on the majority of the crowd's reaction--what she says could cost her her life, and the lives of the Jedi.  "I know that we've all had some trouble with the way that Thorren runs things," she begins.  "Some of us have even considered leaving.  I've come across a few unexpected allies that could help us leave.  They've promised us leniecy, possibly even full pardons.  They are Jedi."

The crowd shifts uncomfortably, all save for the collaborators.

"They are dead," a gruff male voice says from the back of the room.  "At least, they will be soon..."  Out of a hallway strides Thorren and a group of three others.  "As for you, Marissa," he spats out her real name, filled with contempt.  "You will be first..."  He reaches out towards her despite the distance, and then closes his open hand.  Marissa reaches for her throat, desperate to unlock the unseen hands that are squeezing at her trachea.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 30, 2008)

OOC: Do Lorem and Voda see that?


----------



## possum (Mar 30, 2008)

No, but they can probably sense at least a small amount of dark side exertion ikn the Force.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeshua would have liked to have spoken with Thorren if possible, but with Marissa's life being crushed out of her before his eyes there is clearly no time for talk.  He must break Thorren's concentration on her immediately.  He leaps from the table towards the leader, his lightsaber coming to life in midair.  "Thorren!  It ends now!"

[sblock=OOC]Draw my lightsaber and Move object myself, to "force jump" over the other pirates and get straight to Thorren.

Initiative 1d20+3=7

Do we get a surprise round since he was apparently not aware of our presence?  Please?  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2008)

Anariel moves too, igniting her brilliant white-yellow blade as she moves to engage Thorren and his men. The young consular calls upon the force to enhance her focus in the coming fight...


*Initiative 12
Move, use Battlemind (Take 10+6 for 16 result: +3 attack bonus for 10 rounds, cost 5 vitality)
AC 19, Vitality 35/40, Wounds 14/14*


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2008)

Kestrel, waiting for just such a moment, bursts into action with uncanny speed. Her lightsaber ignites in a flash of bright blue, and she seems to blur as she whips around intervening pirates and tables, leaping over the last handful of obstacles to land in front of Thorren. No speeches, no challenges...she was never at her best when talking with words. The Echani culture 'spoke' through personal combat, and she had a big lecture on the fallacies of following the Dark Side all ready to expound on!

(Init: 20 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1544913/)
(Taking 10 on Battlemind for result of 15, and +3 to hit. Then Move action to confront Thorren!)
(Wound 14, Vitality 35 (inc battlemind expenditure), Defense 21)


----------



## possum (Apr 4, 2008)

Thorren drops his usage of the Force on Marissa as the Jedi charge.  He falls back, allowing his minions to take the brunt of the battle.  The three remove a blade each from the scabbards on their belt, holding them in a defensive position.  Thorren does the same.  He swings his blade at Kestrel, who was the first to reach him.  The Jedi's cyan blade intercepts the metal, but surprisingly fails to cut through it.

The slashes of the other three are easily parried as the dark siders take their targets.  Kestrel, being the first to reach Thorren is the focus of both Thorren and a minion.

Actions for Round Two, please.  The large mess hall, filled with tables, is quickly being emptied.

Voda and Lorem: you can now sense via the Force that there's definately a fight going on in the ship.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 4, 2008)

*"Lorem, can you feel it? I fear our peers are in danger, we must hurry to their location" *Voda says, quickly, as he start following his senses to get to the fighting area.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 4, 2008)

OOC: They're in space Voda, and we are still on ground. We need the ship, but I'm afraid by the we make there, the fight is already over.

"I feel that too. Maybe we should take the ship from those pirates afterall. Let's sneak closer." Lorem says as he starts slowly towards the ship.

"I feel that too. Let's make haste" Lorem says springing behind Voda


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2008)

(actually, apparently we're on the ground...I was confused about that at first too. )


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeshua quickly gets over his surprise at finding a weapon that can stand up to a lightsaber in close combat.  It was not any great advantage really, a lightsaber was still far more agile than any metal blade.  Now, at least he'll get the chance to try a technique he'd only ever had a use for while sparring.  He waits for an opening and attempts to trick his opponent out of their unusual weapon.

[sblock=OOC]
Disarm: 1d20+12=27 

Hm, I would have used Battlemind if I'd known I could have reached Thorren without move action. Oh well.

Who was the idiot who left the door open anyway?  Stupid NPCs can't do anything right..  You'd think we'd have had some sort of warning if Thorren was entering the ship though.  Like from Voda or Lorem or something... :\ [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2008)

Anariel engages the closest of the foes; unlike Yeshua tactics, Anariel's are straightforward, and aimed at taking the enemy out of the fight.

*
Initiative 12
Attack, Lightsaber +9: 15
Damage: 9
AC 19, Vitality 35/40, Wounds 14/14
Battlemind +3, round 1 of 10*


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 7, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]







			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> (actually, apparently we're on the ground...I was confused about that at first too. )



Oh? Now I'm confused too. Oh well, then I need edit my text  .[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeshua blocks his opponent's next attack and slides his lightsaber down the blade.  The burning brand merely taps the pirate's hand, but is enough to make the brigand drop his blade.

Anariel's attack is parried easily by the pirate.


I need Kestrel's next action before the pirates and Thorren can act.

Lorem and Voda should be able to reach the fight in four rounds.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2008)

Guided by the Force, Kestrel leans back as she reaches Thorren to try to avoid his attack. As she does, she twists and sweeps her lightsaber up and across, trying to catch him with his guard down!

(Battlemind attack! 29 to hit and 19 damage. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1558074/ AC 21)


----------



## possum (Apr 12, 2008)

Thorren evades Kestrel's lightsaber, the blade coming within inches of striking him.  The lead pirate attempts to return the favor, only for Kestrel to block the sword with her own blade.

Oh, sithspit...

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1561459/

Thank God, they both missed.  Kestrel came really close (+3 to an attack roll) to taking a crit. 

The pirate fighting Kestrel comes agonizingly close to actually hitting the Jedi with his blade, and only luck, skill, and the Force prevent any real harm (Yeshua takes 2 VP damage, and Kestrel takes 9).  The pirate disarmed by Yeshua sends a desperation punch aimed at the Jedi's nose, which almost hits.

Anariel is not in any real damage from the pirate's blade.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 12, 2008)

OOC: Um, what blade am I being hit with now?


----------



## possum (Apr 12, 2008)

Quite right....

Original post fixed.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeshua wasn't expecting his opponent to attempt to punch him, and does not take full advantage of the opportunity provided as the pirate attempts to get past his lightsaber in his reluctance to harm an unarmed sentient. "Give it up." He quickly switches his lightsaber to his offhand, draws his heavy blaster still set to stun, and pulls the trigger.

[sblock=OOC]OOC Attack: 1d20+8=24 Damage: 5d8+3=31 

However I don't want to do any wound damage to an unarmed opponent, as that seems very un-jedi-like.  So if I can choose to only deal VP damage or something that's great(after all VP damage is technically considered a near miss, if I can't or the opponent has no VP, well I guess I just will forgo dealing any damage.  The point is, I don't wanna slaughter him when he's got no weapon.  Either way I don't stop him from dealing that VP damage to me, so you can be happy about that right?  

Anyway, here's my attack roll for the heavy blaster stun.

1d20+8=11 Well that figures... :\[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2008)

possum said:
			
		

> Thorren evades Kestrel's lightsaber, the blade coming within inches of striking him.  The lead pirate attempts to return the favor, only for Kestrel to block the sword with her own blade.





*Just for clarification, Kestrel missed Thorren with a 29 to attack? Because if so, that means we are going to need to change tactics fighting him, as Anariel would only be able to hit on a natural "20."*


----------



## possum (Apr 15, 2008)

No, that was my interpretation of you dealing VP damage on him.  The attack doesn't actually hit the target, but comes damn close.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2008)

possum said:
			
		

> No, that was my interpretation of you dealing VP damage on him.  The attack doesn't actually hit the target, but comes damn close.




*Whew...okay. I was starting to think we were completely outclassed! *


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2008)

To hit: 13
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1566488/ (AC 21)

Kestrel locks eyes with Thorren and sweeps her lightsaber back and around for a powerful blow...when another pirate's blade comes at her, forcing her to duck and momentarily costing her balance. The strike at Thorren is similarly off-balance, and easily avoided. The young Jedi recovers quickly though and eyes the other pirate with an icy stare, bringing her saber back to a wary defensive posture.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2008)

*Anariel Tyri, Jedi Consular*

Anariel continues to press the assault against her opponent, her lightsaber humming through the air. Training was all well and good, but real combat against a real foe seemed quite different indeed. Switcing her stance, the young consular aims a series of attacks against the pirate aimed at overcoming his guard...


*Initiative 12
Attack, Lightsaber +9: 24
Damage: 12
AC 19, Vitality 35/40, Wounds 14/14
Battlemind +3, round 2 of 10*


----------



## possum (Apr 19, 2008)

Anariel's strike is barely blocked by the pirate, visibly beginning to wear him out.  Yeshua's blaster attack misses.


(Anariel, I think the dice want to kill you...  I just had my second possible critical in two rounds with this one guy.  And he hit...)

The odd-sword wielding pirate in combat with Kestrel swings his blade towards the off balance Jedi, only to be easily blocked.

The tired pirate facing Anariel swings his blade towards the human female, carving a good slice into her side.  *(-6 WP)*.  Despite her new wounds, Anariel is able to block--but just barely--Thorren's swing aimed directly at her neck.  *(-11 VP)*

The disarmed pirate squaring off against Yeshua quickly moves to grab his blade in an attempt to rejoin the fight properly.

Am I wrong, or is that an AoO?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2008)

(are there AoO's in Revised? I always get confused with Saga now.   Also...is Kestrel wounded? I thought she was still on VP...)

Kestrel keeps pressure on Thorren, as her most dangerous foe. She starts moving around him, meaning to flank him, feinting low, then sweeping around to aim a quick followup across his chest. 

Attack 21
Damage 13
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1572016/

(5' move...if I can, I wanna start edging around him. If not, the above is flavor.


----------



## possum (Apr 21, 2008)

Bah, typo...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 22, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]The rules are the same as in DnD 3.5, so yes.  Also, what about my previous AoO for when he attacked unarmed?  I just realized I used my old screwed up lightsaber damage, so I'll re roll it.Here.[/sblock]

"Damn it. I said stop!" Yeshua yells at the pirate as he reaches for his weapon.  He swings his lightsaber again, this time attempting to sever the limb.  With Anariel's wound he can't afford to give the enemy unwanted mercy.   Hoping to incite the other pirates to action he calls to them. "Now's your chance!  You'll be free of Thorren, or he'll kill you for helping us!  It's your choice."

[sblock=OOC]AoO against pirate Attack: 1d20+8=16 Damage: 3d8+3=13
I want to see the results of my two AoOs before I use my actions this round.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 24, 2008)

The pirate attacked by Yeshua falls to the ground, seriously but not fatally wounded.  Thorren escapes the same fate, however, by making a miracle of a block with his lightsaber, a dark taint in the Force rippling out from that action.  (He did a defensive roll and used a FP.)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 25, 2008)

OOC: Are we there yet?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2008)

(OOC- Just a little further. )

(Hee, couldn't resist. )


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeshua glances down at his fallen opponent and shakes his head.  He still had a chance to live, but, it would now depend on the morality of his allies.  "Anariel, get back and tend to your wounds!"  He drops his blaster to the ground and moves to the next opponent. "He's still alive for now, but if you want to save him you better act fast, drop your weapon and I won't stop you."

[sblock=OOC]The message is for any of the opponents.  He wants to go for Thorren, but will go for whoever he can without getting an AoO on him.  He'll then attempt a disarm. 1d20+12=29  I forgot to add +4 for wielding my lightsaber with two handed, so it's 33 total.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2008)

Anariel grits her teeth at the wound, and rolls her eyes as Yeshua shouts for her to pullback. Disengaging from a life or death melee was not as easy as it might seem. If she could drop her foe, perhaps she could pause to tend to the wound...she again sends a flurry of strikes against her weakening foe, hoping to finally overcome him.



*Initiative 12
Attack, Lightsaber +9: 25
Damage: 8
AC 19, Vitality 35/40, Wounds 08/14
Battlemind +3, round 3 of 10*


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2008)

Kestrel keeps her attention on Thorren...not ignoring the other pirates, but leaving them to Yeshua and Anariel for now. The fight was singing in her blood, like a dance; it was music, it was words. She saw Thorren's expression changing, saw how he moved to block, to dodge, to strike. It was as if he was speaking to her, explaining who he was, why he'd done what he'd done.

"If you surrender, you will be offered the justice of a fair trial," Kestrel says flatly to the opposing warrior. "Otherwise it will be the justice of combat." Her attack is a fleeting swipe, meant to punctuate her statement more than be a serious attempt to injure.

Attack 15
Damage 14

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1578607/


----------



## possum (Apr 28, 2008)

A scream of pain puncuates a limb holding a sword dropping to the ground as the wounded Anariel swings her blade around.  The numbers are now in your favor.  Kestrel's strike is rather easily blocked by Thorren, who soon drops his weapon as Yeshua manages to singe his arm as the young Jedi did with another pirate.  

Outside, blaster fire begins to erupt as Thorren's loyalists and those following the Jedi and Marissa begin their own battle.

***

Voda and Lorem

As you are racing through the pirate ship on the way to the mess hall, the door of which is only 10 meters away, two groups of pirates emerge from cover and begin firing upon each other, turning the hallway between you and the mess hall into a "river" of blaster bolts.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 28, 2008)

OOC: Is there a way to tell which side is hostile to us? and which not? Or do we have to wait to see which one start shooting us? =D


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 28, 2008)

(Damn, I'd hoped to avoid a firefight... Where are the those two?) Yeshua decides not to take chances with Thorren's sword.  Maybe it could stand up in normal combat, but even a blast door couldn't survive a concentrated effort to destroy it.

[sblock=OOC]Full-Round attack on Thorren's Sith blade. 3d8+3=16[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 28, 2008)

Lorem stops before the whizzing bolts. "They're fighting eachother. Our friends must've had a something to do with this."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 28, 2008)

*"Indeed, they must be here somewhere... We must find a way to pass through this blaster rain."* Voda comments, grasping the hilt of his lightsaber.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2008)

*I'll get my next post up tonight. I need to look at my copy of the RCR, and I don't have it with me at work.*


----------



## possum (Apr 30, 2008)

It appears that the pirates are too concerned on fighting each other to concentrate on the two intruders.

Yeshua jams the tip of his lightsaber down onto Thorren's blade, melting it after a short while, and destroying it.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 30, 2008)

Kestrel points her 'saber at the now disarmed Thorren...a little disappointed that the conversation was over so soon.

"Stand down and tell your men to surrender," she says flatly.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 30, 2008)

Voda will try to sneak pass undetected if he can.

OOC: MS and H +3


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2008)

Anariel steps back out of melee range as Yeshua and Kestrel confront Thorren, and calls upon the power of the Force heal the wounds she had suffered.


*Heal Self Check: 27, restoring 7 wound points and 14 vitality at a cost of 4 vitality.

VP: 36/40 (or is it 40/40; does the cost of the force skill use come off after the healing, or is it a net gain?)
WP: 14/14
*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeshua pulls his saber out of the floor and opens his mouth to speak, only to hear the words he was about to say coming from Kestrel.  With his peer taking care of the weaponless Thorren, he scans the room to try to see how the fight is going with the others.


----------



## possum (May 4, 2008)

*Rhun*: According to the rules, you can heal the VP _or_ the WP.  Only healing WP costs any vitality.

*Voda*: That's practically impossible.  Imagine a capital "T", the blaster fire is coming from the ends while you need to be in the center of the top line.

It is hard to look defiant while staring at an ignited lightsaber that is just centimeters away from your face.  Thorren looks defeated.  The leader of the pirates is slightly wounded, and the cries of his wounded soldiers are hard for him to bear.  He activates his comlink with what little of the Force that he can and tells his loyalists to stand down.  

The order filters through the ranks, taking about a minute to finally be answered.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 4, 2008)

With the firefight finally over, Yeshua starts checking on the injured and helping who he can in hopes of reducing fatalities.  At the same time looking around for Marissa.  "Hurry, care for the wounded.  Get Thorren's people over here if they aren't seriously hurt."  He points to a wall of the mess hall.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 5, 2008)

OOC: Hm well if there is no other way...

Voda draw his lightsaber, making enough display to make the pirates notice him, if he can. he remains alert to block any incomming blaster from the hostile group.


----------



## Blackrat (May 5, 2008)

Lorem looks a while and notices the fire slowing down. He puts his "hand" on Voda's "shoulder". "Wait. There's a change in the Force. Something's going on." He opens a comlink and hails. "Anariel, Yeshua, are you all alright?"


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2008)

Anariel answers her comlink, though she doesn't lower her lighsaber. "We are alright, Lorem. We are in the messhall." She uses her blade to motion Thorren's men over against the wall of the messhall that Yeshua had indicated.

*Thanks for the rules catch, possum! That leaves Anariel as:

VP: 35/40
WP: 14/14*


----------



## possum (May 8, 2008)

Marissa crawls out from under an overturned table where she had been hiding.  "I'm sorry," she says to the Jedi, "but I was too weak."  She moves out of the mess hall to gather the rebels together and bring the wounded of both sides to the ship's infirmary.

***

Voda moves into the hallway, dodging and weaving blaster fire.  He waves his lightsaber around and soon, the blaster fire stops.  Soon, he gets the com from Anariel.


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2008)

Kestrel gives Thorren a little room to move and ushers him into the mess hall. She doesn't lower her guard, or her lightsaber; she remains alert for any attempt to bring the Force to bear.

"Where did you receive training?" Kestrel finally asks the question on her mind. "Are you formerly of the Jedi?"


----------



## possum (May 8, 2008)

"I loathe the Jedi," Thorren replies.  "My father taught me what you've done to us."  His eyes burn a fiery orange despite his wounds.


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2008)

Kestrel frowns. "Explain yourself. What have the Jedi done to you and your father that was so bad you'd turn to the Dark Side?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 8, 2008)

Yeshua heads after the dejected Marissa.  Such severe self doubt could lead to very bad things.  "Marissa, don't even think such thing.  You aren't weak.  You just lack focus and training."


----------



## Blackrat (May 8, 2008)

"We will be there soon." Lorem says through the comlink and puts it back to his belt. He looks at the soldiers on both end of the hallway and rustles his leaves in puzzlement. "Would someone please point us towards the messhall?" He asks, hoping that the pirates are even more puzzled than he is and just comply for simplicity's sake.


----------



## possum (May 8, 2008)

"The genocide of my entire people," Thorren replies.  "Genocide a millennium ago.  We've been lying in wait until then, until the tide of the Force is right, then our revenge will be fulfilled!"

**

One of pirates points to a door just meters from Lorem.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 8, 2008)

*"You have our thanks" *is what the krevakii says, before banishing behind the door, light saber in "hand".


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2008)

Kestrel wrinkles her nose with unintentional cuteness as she tries to puzzle out what he's saying.

"You can't possibly mean the _Sith_," she says. "They've been gone for...for...they're all gone!"

(hee...at least, I think they are during this time period? I forget now. )


----------



## possum (May 13, 2008)

The species is, and--as for as your characters are supposed to believe--the cult is, too.


----------



## Blackrat (May 19, 2008)

Lorem gives what appears to be a nod to the pirate and heads to the door behind Voda.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2008)

*This game still alive?*


----------



## possum (May 20, 2008)

Thorren remains quiet on the issue, his only action to look at the Jedi, Marissa and the "traitors" in disgust as they begin to bring the prisoners in.

"We just took a very quick and informal poll," Marissa says as she nears the others.  "If it's all right with you, we'd like to become legitimate.  A lot of planets in the outer rim require free traders to do the work that the major companies won't touch at the moment.  With the prisoners," she adds.  "I doubt that they'll follow along with our plan."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 20, 2008)

Yeshua looks to the others, suddenly unsure what to do.  He really hadn't thought about what would happen once they defeated Thorren.

"Uh...  Marissa, you should come with us.  It's dangerous to wield the force without training.  Both to yourself and those around you.  The Jedi could help you."


----------



## possum (May 24, 2008)

"I don't know.  He kept telling me of the horrible things that the Jedi have been known of doing.  It's probably all shavit, but it's tough to shake some of the things.  All right," she says with a hopeful sigh.  "What does this training consist of?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 24, 2008)

Yeshua frowns at the comment about 'horrible things'.  Misconceptions could be very dangerous to have, especially negative ones.  "What has Thorren told you about the Jedi?"


----------



## possum (May 24, 2008)

"Murders, mainly.  Some reports of Force-sensitive younglings being stolen from families."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 24, 2008)

Yeshua shakes his head firmly. "That's absurd.  It goes against everything the Jedi Order stands for."  He looks at Thorren.  "Why would you spread such lies about the Jedi?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2008)

"The Jedi recruit young people," Kestrel says quietly. Her own youthful appearance adds weight to her words. "But never against their will. It would be completely counterproductive. There would be no point. Being Jedi requires dedication, discipline and commitment. Those can't be forced."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2008)

OOC: I have NO IDEA where am I.


----------



## Rhun (May 24, 2008)

"The Jedi certainly do not condone murders," adds Anariel. "We only use force where it is necessary to protect the innocent and those that cannot defend themselves."


----------



## possum (May 24, 2008)

OOC: Sorry, Voda, I just assumed that you had entered the mess hall with the others.  You and Lorem are now in the mess hall, which was very near where you were.

"I saw them," Thorren says.  In my head.  And I know that you are capable of murder: my own ancestors faced your blades!"


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 24, 2008)

Yeshua continues to be quite skeptical about Thorren's claims.  "Genocide is against everything the Jedi stand for."  He repeats, "Who are these people you're talking about?  Who are your ancestors?"


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

Anariel rolls her eyes at Thorren's words. Certainly the common folk had certain rumors about the Jedi and their ways, but she had never heard them accused of genocide before. That was ludicrous.


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2008)

"Maybe," Kestrel points out, "Your ancestors were the aggressors? If they were attacking innocent people...like, for example, you have been...then the Jedi would oppose them. Just like we have."


----------



## Blackrat (May 26, 2008)

As Lorem and Voda enter the mess, Lorem puts away his saber seeing that the fight had ended here as well. He shivers his leaves in a nod to his friends and lets them continue the discussion with the pirate without interrupting.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 26, 2008)

Voda does so as well, the krevakiis emotionless face watch the exchange peacefully.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

Anariel nods a welcome to her companions as they rejoin the group. "Nice of you to join us," she says with a smile on her lips.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 26, 2008)

"Indeed my peers" Voda says shortly. He/she takes a few steps, close to the pirate leader.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 26, 2008)

Yeshua would  likely have made a good natured sarcastic comment about how long they took and whether it was because Lorem's 'feet' got stuck in the ground, or maybe a pun about being sorry to have uprooted them from their vacation spot, or just that the two of them are slower than the three bipeds, but at the moment he seems to be staring at the pirate leader intensely as if waiting for him to answer a question.


----------



## possum (May 28, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yeshua would  likely have made a good natured sarcastic comment about how long they took and whether it was because Lorem's 'feet' got stuck in the ground, or maybe a pun about being sorry to have uprooted them from their vacation spot, or just that the two of them are slower than the three bipeds, but at the moment he seems to be staring at the pirate leader intensely as if waiting for him to answer a question.




He remains silent, refusing to say anymore.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2008)

Yeshua frowns at the pirate leader.  "Thorren, sulking helps no one.  You least of all...  Very well, if you won't talk to us hen we'll have to turn you over to the system authorities."  He looks over at the other pirates who had been on Thorren's side of the battle  "Do any of you have anything you want to say?"

Yeshua also checks the group to make sure that all the pirates he recognizes from their entrance into the ship, their encounter in the closet, and their meeting with the desenters in the mess hall, are accounted for.


----------



## possum (May 28, 2008)

"Lawyer?" one of the prisoners says, causing the rebel pirate guarding him to roll his eyes.

"You're lucky we don't slit your throat and leave you to die," he says, a bluff obvious to the Jedi.

The few that are not seen, Yeshua is told that they're in the med bay, recovering from their wounds.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2008)

Yeshua turns to the rebel and calmly tells him "There's no need for threats." He then answers the sarcastic man humorlessly. "You'll get legal council at your trial.  I'm giving you all a chance to speak up for yourselves before hand."

OOC:How many people are their on both sides now?  I'd assume there are no more than 25 on our side since that's how many were on the ship t begin with, but just what is the distribution?  Also, how many from each side are in the med-bay?  Any of the pirates I got the names of?


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2008)

"Not to contradict my companion," interjects Anariel, "But the majority of you will be handed over to system authorities to be dealt with. We will obviously speak on behalf of those who have aided us to arrange pardons, and to ensure that you can start new lives as honest men and women. Thorren, though, and those who wield the Force, will be taken before the Jedi Council."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 28, 2008)

*"Indeed" *Voda adds.* "It is not our place to judge nether of you" *he glances at the pirates, both the captured and the others.* "Persons are owners of their desicions, and slaves of their actions."* he/she states.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2008)

Yeshua sighs resignedly and looks over each of the pirates who had helped them.  "They're right... But I promise that I'll do everything I can to make sure you all receive just sentences for your actions here today."


----------



## possum (May 28, 2008)

I think, and I don't know if I gave exact numbers for the pirates earlier, but the split was pretty much 30-40 among those who reached the ship.  There are still pirates out in the city, I believe, but they should be easy to mop up with their ship taken.  Hell, I pretty sure you could call the system militia to help with those.  They're not _that_ cowardly.

The medbay's about even with the sides, the med droids and sentient doctors treating everyone fairly regardless of side.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2008)

Considering that Anariel and Voda seem to know much better what to do now that their mission has pretty much been accomplished, Yeshua goes to Marissa and looks her up and down.  "Were you injured at all?  Thorren didn't do any permanent damage did he?"

OOC: Here's a great opportunity to get descriptive, considering that as important as Marissa has been to the mission we still have no idea what she looks like aside from being female.  Of course if NPC descriptions just aren't your thing that's fine too.


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2008)

"We should secure the hostiles, secure the ship, and then use the commlink to contact the system authorities." says Anariel to her companions. "We can then set down with those who have decided to turn their backs on piracy and crime, and discuss their options."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2008)

*"Very well" *Voda says, walking outside the ship. *"If some of you wish to help, it will be most appreciated." *he/she says to the friendly pirates *"Seen that their comrades have chosen to live in the right side of the path, may change the minds of some of the hostile pirates."*


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 29, 2008)

Yeshua looks over at the others preparing to leave in search of the other pirates.  "Couldn't we use their comm links?"  The young Jedi suddenly realizes something as he looks over the prisoners, all fully clothes.  "Uh, Voda?  Where are your prisoners?  The ones who gave us the uniforms..."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2008)

*"Secured, tided up and imprisoned in the building in which we capture them. At least we leave them there."* Voda turns to reply. *"Is there anything wrong?"* were should be concern, it was Vodas inexpressive voice.


----------



## possum (Jun 2, 2008)

"Thank you, but I'm fine," Marissa says, scratching the back of her head through her brown hair.  She stands about a meter and a half tall and is what many humans would consider good looking.

"We could put those who stayed loyal to Thorren in one of the cargo bays," one of the other pirates says as Anariel says that the others should be secured.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 2, 2008)

"That's good..."  Yeshua continues looking at Marissa for a few seconds then turns to the former pirate who's begun to speak.  He decides however to let Anariel answer, as she seems to know best what to do.

OOC: Thanks for realizing that as my awkward way of asking "What's she look like anyway?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2008)

*My apologies...I kinda lost track of this thread; Not sure if anyone is still interested or not, since I haven't seen any bumps or such, but I thought I'd post anyway.*

Anariel nods at the pirate that spoke. 'The cargo bay sounds like an excellent idea for now." She turns back to her companions. "One of you go to the bridge and see if you can use the comm system to signal the system defense force. We could use their help."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 18, 2008)

OOC:I totally forgot about it.  Somehow.  Heh, I hope Possum is still interested, cause I am.


Yeshua nods, "I'll go... Marissa, you should probably come with me.  I'll have to explain about the others, and I could use your help.  That and, I don't know how your com system works." He shrugs sheepishly.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2008)

"I'll go to the cargo bay and make sure everything goes smoothly there," Kestrel volunteers.

(OOC - whoa...sorry, everyone!)


----------



## possum (Jun 18, 2008)

Quite all right, everyone.  I've been kind of wondering what happened here.  Check the OOC thread this evening for an important question that needs answering.

Yeshua and Marissa head back to the bridge of the pirate vessel, and prepares to contact the system's militia for additional support.

"This is Admiral Tohm Lekine with the system militia.  This frequency is restricted to military personnel only," the two get on an audio only band.

The captured pirates are led by Kestrel and a majority of their rebellious brethren into the main cargo bay.  A fear quickly spreads that once the ship leaves atmosphere, the captured pirates will be spaced.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 18, 2008)

"Admiral, this is Yeshua Nataraji.  I am one of the Jedi assigned to clear the system of the pirate threat.  Several of the pirates have decided to help us and we have captured the leader Thorren, and three of his lieutenants as well as their ship.  I'm requesting assistance in the mop up operation.  We need to find the remaining pirates."  Yeshua glances at Marissa.  "How many more are there anyhow?  We dealt with a group of four before we boarded the ship.  How many more of Thorren's inner circle are loose?  And what about the others?"


----------



## possum (Jun 18, 2008)

"Apologies Master Nataraji," Admiral Lekine replies, using the honorific for all Jedi.  "Your message came in using a transciever for a civilian frigate, not the transport that I was told you were to be on.  I'm sending a corvette and two platoons of ground troops to assist you.  They should arrive in about an hour."

Marissa closes her eyes in thought as she is asked how many pirates are left on the surface.  "Thirty, I believe," she replies.  "And there's only one member of Thorren's group that isn't laying in pain on the mess hall floor: and that's me."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 18, 2008)

"Well, that's good..." Yeshua stares at Marissa for a moment, then turns back to the communications panel.  "Uh, there are about thirty of them left out there, there's a good chance that we can get the rest of them to surrender though.  Without any leaders to intimidate them, allot of them will have no reason to fight...  That is all.  I'll tell the others to wait for your troops Admiral. Over and out."  His message over, he looks around the bridge, and absently slaps his legs a few times.  "So, um...  Marissa, what's your last name anyway?  I mean, since your gonna come with us... I oughta know right?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 19, 2008)

Voda Vosa and the group of pirates that follow him/her, venture out in search of the pirates that still remain uncaptured.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2008)

When Kestrel realizes what's happening, she leaps up onto a shipping crate...perhaps that had been waiting to be filled with ill-gotten booty...and stands there silently until she's sure she has the attention of the pirates.

"You are all under arrest under the laws of the Galactic Republic," she informs them calmly. "You will have access to legal representation and will not be mistreated. Your actions and comments may be used in the upcoming trials."

She pauses significantly and nods. "Consider them carefully."


----------



## possum (Jun 25, 2008)

The captured pirates are relieved that they will not be summarily executed by their peers and sit on the floor of the cargo bay, waiting for their fate to come.

With the help of the system's militia, Voda and any other Jedi that accompanies "him" easily force the remaining pirates on the planet to surrender.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2008)

*Can the Jedi Order take custody of the pirate vessel? That might be useful for the padawans if they are to continue their adventures...*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC: I like the way you think...


----------



## possum (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC:  You'd have to ask your Master and the militia.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC: Hm. We'd need a crew.  Preferably people who knew how to operate this type of ship...


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2008)

*Anariel can pilot, and Lorem can repair. At least a little bit.  *


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC: The ship is fairly large, we'd need more than just the five of us to operate it.  If only we knew a bunch of people who knew how to operate a ship like this and were indebted to us.  Like say... a group of former pirates that were oppressed by their leader until we came along and gave them hope of being free of that oppression...  Maybe...  Dunno where we'd find a group like that.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2008)

*That's some good thinking, DL...not sure what the Jedi Council would think of that, though.*[/siz]e


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC: Can't we exchamge it for a smaller, and newer vessel? Like a brand new 0 km sport car.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2008)

(OOC - Or the Republic authorities, who will probably want to prosecute them, repentent as they may be. )


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC: Let's move this OOC conversation to to OOC thread.


----------



## possum (Jun 25, 2008)

"Tohmas," Marissa replies.  

I was going to make her a Morne, but I'm saving a big KotOR reveal for a little later...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 26, 2008)

OOC: Huh?  Morne?  Is that a name from KotOR 2?  I never played that one.  Heard most of it was missing.

"Tohmas..."  Yeshua slowly nods, as if having trouble understand something.  "Alright...  Um, well I guess we should head back to the others and meet up with the authorities... This ship will probably be confiscated, so it might be a good idea for you to get everything you'll need from your quarters first."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2008)

Anariel keeps her eyes on Thorren and his Force-users, ready to use her lightsaber to strike should they attempt to use the Force to cause any mischief.


----------



## possum (Jun 28, 2008)

Marissa leaves the bridge and goes to pack her few belongings.  The one thing that stays on the ship, however, left to be forgotten, is a blade like the ones Thorren and the rest of his cabal used to fight you earlier in the day.

As for Thorren and his group, they stay on the mess hall floor, knowing that even if they attempted to escape, their wounds would mean a quick end to the fight.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 28, 2008)

Lorem stands around, looking at things with patience only a creature who has thousands of years ahead of him can muster. Finally he walks to the spot where the pirate captain had stood and picks up his fallen sword. Turning it around in his hands he even swings it once, with a pondering rustle going through his leaves. Finally he speaks to his peers. "These swords held up against lightsaber. We should remember to bring one to the council as soon as possible. They might want to examine it."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 28, 2008)

OOC: Yeshua actually destroyed Thorren's sword.   Oog, I don't like these new smilies.


----------



## possum (Jun 28, 2008)

OOC: As far as I know, none of the other blades were actually destroyed as of yet.

As Lorem is able to study the blade, he senses what the others couldn't during the fight, their own senses attuned only to the battle at hand.  The blade ripples with a dark taint in the Force, almost as if something unholy went into its creation.

When Marissa flings her own sword to ground inside of her quarters, Yeshua, as he is helping her pack, also senses the disturbance.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeshua stares at the sword.  "There is more to that thing than meets the eyes.  It's very existence seems to cause a dark disturbance in The Force.  We should take this to the council."  The young Padawan turns to Marissa, "Where did you get these?"


----------



## possum (Jun 28, 2008)

"Thorren gave them to us," Marissa replies.  "He didn't say where he had gotten them."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeshua shrugs.  "Well, the council will find out.  Is there um, something to hold it with?  You know a um... sheath?"

Once Marissa is ready, Yeshua goes with her back out to meet the others, carrying the sword with or without the sheath.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2008)

Having secured the prisoners, Kestrel goes to meet up with the other Jedi. There, she gives her report.

"The prisoners are in the cargo bay, and seem cooperative," she says. "At first they were afraid we would kill them. I assured them they would have full access to the Republic legal system."

She meets Yeshua's eyes. "I'm concerned about Thorren, and where he learned so much about the Dark Side that he could train apprentices."


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 29, 2008)

Lorem nods at Kestrel and confirms his own thoughts. There is something greater behind this. I just hope the Council can see what it is.


----------



## possum (Jun 29, 2008)

Marissa quickly finds the sheath for her blade and places the sword in it.

As she and Yeshua arrive back at the mess hall with the others, she remains silent as Kestrel voices her concerns.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 29, 2008)

"Don't worry too much Kestrel.  Like Lorem said.  The council will learn the truth.  You did a good job with the prisoners." Yeshua smiles at his younger peer.  "Marissa got her sword, we can bring it back with us for the Council.  Any we don't bring with us, we should destroy."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2008)

Kestrel frowns at Yeshua.

"Won't the swords be needed for evidence?" she asks, obviously not quite sure why he'd want to wreck perfectly good swords even if they weren't needed for trials.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeshua shakes his head, "Look closely Kestrel."  He hands he the sheathed blade that belonged to Marissa.


----------



## possum (Jul 1, 2008)

If Kestrel studies the blade closely, she, too, can sense the innate darkness within it.

"It seems as if you've all done a very good job on your mission," your Master congratulates you as you check in after everything is taken care of.  "My own work a few systems 'east' of you has also been fruitful," he adds.  "I'll meet you on Ossus in a few days time.  I'd call ahead to arrange proper security for your prisoners."

He also agrees to train Marissa, although he's oddly silent about saying that she'll be training with the rest of you.

Days later, you arrive at Ossus for the second time in your lives.  The Republic vessel carrying you zooms low over valleys and jungles.  It isn't long before you land on a strip of flat land that serves as a landing pad.

Pic

Outside of the lage steps that lead towards the main base are a team of Jedi, waiting for you.  "Where are the prisoners?" they ask.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 1, 2008)

Kestrel gives Yeshua a worried look, then says, "We should keep two then. One for evidence...and one for the Council. Maybe they can work out how it was made, and where."

-----------

At Ossus, Kestrel is unusually demonstrative as she watches the planet's beautiful scenery scroll past, leaning against one of the viewports as if trying unconsciously to push out through the glass. She puts a hand against the window when the Library comes into view.

She wears her best clothes, still pretty plain, but more colorful than usual. A blue tunic with a white 'tabard' sort of thing that crosses from her shoulder to her belt, cutting diagonally across, and a pair of white pants that are a bit more snug than usual. She strides to the steps, beaming proudly.

At the question, she points back at the ship they came in.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeshua takes a queue from Kestrel, choosing to wear his best robes, which don't really look all that different from any of his other robes, on the day they arrive.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2008)

Anariel too dresses her best, in robes of royal blue trimmed in silver and white, her long raven-black hair brushed out from its usual braids, and flowing luxuriously down her back; indeed, she looks more the part of a courtesan than a Jedi, though it would be hard to miss the light saber hanging at her waist.

As she exits the Republic vessel, she bows respectfully to the Jedi greeting them. "The prisoners are bound and contained in the brig. They have been oddly quiet since their capture; perhaps they have chosen to use their time to meditate upon their misdeeds, and to consider the justice of their coming trial."


----------



## possum (Jul 2, 2008)

The Jedi guard team quickly enter the ship, lightsabers ready in case the Force-sensitive pirates try anything stupid.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeshua watches them leave then turns to the others.  "So, now what?  Anyone remember where Master Thy'Wen said he's meet us?  Not that I wouldn't mind some down time not spent on a ship." He shrugs.

He glances over at Marissa, who's no doubt even more astounded by Ossus than they were the first time here.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2008)

"The Enclave," says Anariel, as she starts toward the main building. "We can inquire as to Master Thy'Wen's whereabouts there."


----------



## possum (Jul 3, 2008)

Your questions as to your Master's location is soon ended even before they can really begin as the Caamasi Jedi soon comes into view as the prisoners are taken out of the ship.  He studies them for a second before closing his eyes and letting the Force do the same.  He nods sadly as he senses the dark side in them.

"Welcome back, everyone," he says as he steps towards you.  He eyes your good robes and frowns slightly before turning to another Jedi, a brownish-green skinned alien under a meter tall.  "It seems, Master Tokare," he whispers to the alien.  "That my subtlety can use some work..."  This comment causes the alien to chuckle.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2008)

Anariel nods respectfully to the two masters. "Greetings, Master. And to you as well, Master Tokare. Are we to be debriefed from our mission?"


----------



## possum (Jul 3, 2008)

Rhun said:


> Anariel nods respectfully to the two masters. "Greetings, Master Jedi. We were told that Master Thy'Wen would meet us here. Would you happen to know where he is?"




Perhaps I should been a litte more clear.  The Caamasi Jedi Master is your instructor.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2008)

possum said:


> Perhaps I should been a litte more clear.  The Caamasi Jedi Master is your instructor.




*Oops! I never realized he was Caamasi! 

Post fixed.*


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 3, 2008)

Master. There is distressing news. We have found most intriquing weapons that should be brought before the council at once The sense of hurry in Lorem's voice is very unusual for the usually calm Neti.


----------



## possum (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, Lorem," Master Thy'Wen replies to the worried Neti.  "I've heard the initial reports.  Most intriguing...  That is why I sent for Master Tokare from Dantooine."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2008)

Anariel thinks for a moment before speaking. "Combines with the fact that our foe was trained in the Dark Side of the Force, this is certainly distressing. Our enemy's training and the tainted weapons must be connected. But how?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeshua gives the proper respect to the two masters when they approach but since everyone else beat him to the punch he has little else to say.  "The swords are in the ship, we left them hidden and secured so that they couldn't get a hold of them if they somehow escaped."  He glances at the conspicuously silent Marissa.  "Oh, um Master, this is Marissa Tohmas."


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 3, 2008)

OOC: Just a note Possum. The about 1k limit on posts per thread is still on so you should start a new thread as soon as possible.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> OOC: Just a note Possum. The about 1k limit on posts per thread is still on so you should start a new thread as soon as possible.




*Does that still apply? Or was it only prior to the upgrade to EN World 2?*


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 3, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *Does that still apply? Or was it only prior to the upgrade to EN World 2?*




I can't find in what thread at meta MM said it, but it's a server issue, not database issue, so it still holds.


----------



## possum (Jul 4, 2008)

"That, Anariel," Master Thy'Wen states, "is of great concern to myself and other Masters."

He turns to Marissa.  "It is also good to have another pupil to train," he says.  "Even better to see one who has seen the dark side and turned away from it.  Not many have done so, I'm afraid.

"I have news for the majority of you," Master Thy'Wen says after he greets his newest pupil.

To be continued in the next thread.

Thread Up!


----------

